#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Мясоедство

## Женя

Дорогая интернет сангха!
 Подскажите мне, есть мне мясо или нет. Я читал у ламы Оле, что при соответствующем образе жизни можно и мясо есть и рыбу.
 И еще: как вы относитесь к рыболовству. Я знаю, что закон кармы вечен, но никак не могу отучить себя от ловли бедных рыбешек. :Wink:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Это совершенно неважно для обретения вами просветления.

Хочется мяса - ешьте. Не хочется - не ешьте.
Хочется убивать рыб - убивайте. Не хочется - не убивайте.
Просто отдавайте себе в этом отчёт.

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Женя_ 
> *Дорогая интернет сангха!
>  Подскажите мне, есть мне мясо или нет. Я читал у ламы Оле, что при соответствующем образе жизни можно и мясо есть и рыбу.
>  И еще: как вы относитесь к рыболовству. Я знаю, что закон кармы вечен, но никак не могу отучить себя от ловли бедных рыбешек.*


Мясо есть  можно. В тантрах говорится - кто не есть мясо и не пьёт вина - нарушает свои обеты. Потому что едя мясо, можно создать причины для освобождения животного. Но только оно не должно быть убито специально.

А про рыб...В жизнеописании Другпа Кюнле есть эпизод, где Другпа Кюнле узнал в осле перерождения одного Ламы. Этот лама так нагружал своих животных во время путешествий, что переродился среди них. Развивайте сочувствие!

----------


## Sadhak

Есть тема на http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....8&pagenumber=1 "буддизм и вегетариантство". 
Что касается рыбалки, то вот почитал джатаки  :Smilie:  и вон полный подвал удочек, спинингов и сетей пылится, жуков и бабочек из дома на руках выношу :Smilie: .

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Дорогие виртуалы,

Прежде чем указывать в своей традиции столь звучно-чеканное словечко, да еще раздавать бесплатные советы, изучите для начала элементарные основы буддизма.
Убийство живого существа - крайне неблагое деяние и влечет за собой неизбежные кармические последствия, в. т. ч. и для ноявовленных адептов дзогпа ченпо.
На последнем ритрите Патрула Ринпоче мы под чутким руководством нашего драгоценного ламы ходили по дорожкам и осторожно убирали с них улиток, червей и прочую живность, дабы их случайно не раздавить.
А вы говорите рыбку половить хочется. В "Кунсанг ламэ шалунг" Патрула Ринпоче, например, говорится о том, что если мы станем правителем какой-то страны нам вообще надо издать законы, запрещающие охоту и рыбалку.
Андрей, лично Вы меня просто сразили наповал - что Вы нам напереводите с такими воззрениями?

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

К сожалению без мяса обойтись могут далеко не все, и это определяется кармическими особенностями личности. Однако есть люди, которым есть мясо очень вредно, и им, с определенного этапа, нужно употреблять лишь «чистую пищу», избегая даже лук, чеснок и т.п. При выполнении определенных практик также не рекомендуется есть мясо... Не стоит забывать и про то, что в Аюрведе называется «праджнапарадха» (нехватка мудрости), которая может происходить и под воздействием физических факторов, включая употребление в пищу большого количества мясной пищи (тамастичной). Поэтому общих советов здесь не может быть в принципе, все – индивидуально.

Что касается фразы «кто не есть мясо и не пьёт вина - нарушает свои обеты», то это не должно становиться девизом и всеобщим руководством к действию. Это всегда было тайным наставлением. Пробурчав пару мантр, вытирая мясной жир и слюни с довольной и пьяной физиономии, не создашь много благих причин  :Smilie:  

А рыбу ловить – плохо. Лучше покупать и выпускать обратно – это очень полезно и для рыбы, и для собственного здоровья  :Smilie:

----------


## Ne For

Не знаю кто как, но мне кажеться что есть пищу состоящую из трупов некогда живых существ (рыба, млекопитающие, накекомые и пр. и пр.), помоему плохо, но это не факт, что каждый не должен этого делать, как уже говорилось ранее у каждого своя кармическая особенность и соответственно предрасположенность. 
Я вот например ем только растительную пищу но не могу отучиться курить и иногда употребляю спиртное......

----------


## Буль

_
Хочется мяса - ешьте. Не хочется - не ешьте.
Хочется убивать рыб - убивайте. Не хочется - не убивайте.
Просто отдавайте себе в этом отчёт._ 

Если Вы будете отдавать себе в этом отчёт - вы *НИКОГДА* подобного не сделаете. Такова природа будды.

----------


## babochka

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> *На последнем ритрите Патрула Ринпоче мы под чутким руководством нашего драгоценного ламы ходили по дорожкам и осторожно убирали с них улиток, червей и прочую живность, дабы их случайно не раздавить.
> А вы говорите рыбку половить хочется. *


эх, хорошие там были улитки ))

----------


## arti

Женя! Я думаю, что если наступит момент, когда Вам нужно или можно будет перестать употреблять мясо, Вы сразу это осознаете, причем без компромиссов. Может сейчас не время? 
Иногда некоторым людям просто необходимо включать в рацион мясо.    :Smilie:  
А вообще, многие не сразу прекращают употреблять его, а постепенно: переходят сначала на такие продукты как рыба, яйца.

----------


## Ирина

Где-то читала, что Калу Ринпоче в какой-то из поездок, кажется, по Европе спросили, вегетарианец ли он. Калу Ринпоче ответил, что он ест вегетарианцев и подробно объяснил на примере  чая бессмысленность вегетарианства, что при  выращивании чая и его изготовлении происходит массовое убийство червячков, жучков и т.п., что чай, ну просто состоит из крови убиенных ...  

//... едя мясо, можно создать причины для освобождения животного. //
Присоединяюсь, т.к. слышала такое объяснения от учителя. Употребляя в пищу мясо, можно делать это как подношение, высказывать при этом пожелание и это действительно работает.
Думаю, что всё определяет мотив. Если вас вегетарианство вдохновляет, почему не попробовать. Это полезно во всех смыслах.

Ловля рыбы, если вы ее не отпускаете или оная не является для вас необходимостью для выживания - убийство с тяжелыми кармическими последствиями, т.к. : вы знаете, что делаете, планируете это, делаете  и получаете удовольствие от процесса. 
Сочувствую. Совет - срочно выкупайте живую рыбу и выпускайте в водоемы. Шутка.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

_ Употребляя в пищу мясо, можно делать это как подношение, высказывать при этом пожелание и это действительно работает._

Откуда Вы это знаете?

----------


## Ирина

Для Бао. 
Так говорят Учителя, которым я доверяю. 
Задайте этот вопрос своему Учителю и поделитесь ответом, если можно.

----------


## Буль

Разве тот факт что Вы доверяете Вашим учителям, является достаточным основанием для утверждений типа "это действительно работает"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Учителя - они добрые... А сами-то они мясо едат?

----------


## Буль

_
А вы, когда  делаете подношения по время практик или высказываете пожелания на благо ВЖС,  вы сомневаетесь, что это работает?  Как вы это проверяете, сработало или нет?_

Никак  :Smilie:  Я не вижу возможности это проверить  :Smilie:

----------


## Desha

По моему проблема есть или не есть мясо существует только для тех кто мясо ест. Для тех кому здоровье позволяет такой проблемы нет  :Wink:

----------


## Анугама

Я стал кришнаитом в 14 лет, тогда же и перестал есть мясо. В итоге, к 20 годам я был на голову ниже своих одноклассников, хотя в школе наоборот, всегда был их выше. Наблюдая за детьми кришнаитов, которым не дают мясо, я ясно вижу, что они сильно отстают в росте и физическом развитии. Они очень слабенькие и болезненные. Поэтому, абстрагируясь от морально-этических концепций, могу сказать, что мясо - это, как все знают, мощный источник полноценного белка, иначе говоря, строительного материала человеческого тела. Я большой противник, чтобы в мясе ограничивали, например, детей, или вообще себя ограничивали те, чей организм ещё находится в стадии роста. Но, опять же, человек анатомически не есть хищник, а он больше существо растительноядное. И мясо для него не есть очень хороший продукт. Нехороший прежде всего тем, что сильно зашлаковывает организм. Поэтому для молодого, растущего организма - это благо, а для взрослого - зло. Если вы едите мясо, то надо периодически хотя бы голодать.
Что касается ахимсы, то всякое убийство - это, конечно, плохо, но всякая пища - это продукт убийства. Траве тоже больно, когда её косят. Поэтому, в принципе, что бы вы не ели, вы используете для этого чьи-то жизни. Просто будьте внутренне благорарны за это тем существам, кто отдали их Вам для вашего блага!

----------


## Бхусуку

А мне доктор запретил есть мясо... Что теперь мне есть?...

----------


## Анугама

Здравствуйте Бхусуку!
Просто запретить он не мог, но есть заболевания, при которых нарушен обмен, например, пуриновых оснований. При этом действительно нельзя есть много чего из мясных продуктов, но, по большей части, это отностся к копчёностям, разным вяленым продуктам, солёным, маринованным, консервированным мясным продуктам. Поэтому здесь нельзя дать одозначной рекомендации, нужно исходить из конкретного заболевания, из конкретного диагноза. Если бы вы смогли отправить мне ПС с указанием сих подробностей, то я бы дал вам точные рекомендации по диете.
В целом же, могу сказать, что есть масса растительных продуктов, содержащих белок. Другое дело, что этот белок не является таким же полноценным, как мясной, но при определённом сочетании продуктов можно неплохо восполнять белковые потребности организма и без употребелния мяса. Например много белка содержат орехи, горох, соя, бобы, чечевица и многие другие продукты. Другое дело. что надо употреблять их в опрелелённом соотношении, например, сварить горох вместе с гречкой и всё одновременно есть. Тогда аминокислотный состав будет намного богаче а усвояемость лучше. Вообще это довольно обширная тема и не стал бы обо всём здесь писать, скажу только что способов много, можно жить и без мяса. :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Анугама_ 
> Наблюдая за детьми кришнаитов, которым не дают мясо, я ясно вижу, что они сильно отстают в росте и физическом развитии. Они очень слабенькие и болезненные. Поэтому, абстрагируясь от морально-этических концепций,


Ох уж эти концепции!

Взрослые колибри питаются нектаром цветом, а птенцов своих потчуют червячками. Без всяких концепций.

А недавно в Германии был случай, семейная пара обратилась к врачам. Уж 8 лет вместе, а детей нет... Когда же врачи выяснили, что они не занимаются сексом, потому что обое были воспитаны в какой-то религиозной секте, удивлению их не было предела.

Жаль не сохранил источник, но кто-то из средневековых китайцев сказал: "Это они там, на юге, в своей Индии могут обходится без мяса. А мы живем в северной стране"

Я ем чьи-то тела, и мое тело едят, и будут есть  :Smilie: 
А вот убивать ради удовльствия, толи на охоте, толи на рыбалке, это уж да, тело тут не при чем, с сердцем что-то не так...

----------


## Melnik

Как там у Ра-Хари?
Ты убиваешь растения вместо животных и полагаешь, что поступаешт хорошо.

----------


## Desha

Был колибри много раз. Хватит, надоело  :Smilie: 

Посмотрите лучше на эту фотку 
http://www.dharma-media.org/media/ge...i_s_chapel.jpg

Это ружья оставленные в часовенке Ачи охотниками, теми кто "завязал" с убийством живых существ.

----------


## Skyku

Не помню уже имен, не помню точного времени, но век 5-8. И из другой традиции, но...
Два юноши подались в монахи. Там и сдружились, и стал один настоятелем монастыря где-то в Греции, а другой прихода на Крите. Переписывались как могли. И лет через 15 встретились таки, приехал монашествующий в гости.
Наговорится не могли на радостях, но дело к ужину. И услышал монах что курица в яблоках по такому торжеству будет, и сказал:
- Я взял обет, и убоины вот уж 15 лет и не ем.
А друг ему ответил:
- Да, хороший обет. А я, когда дали этот приход, взял обет, и вот уж 15 лет не ложусь спать, если кто-либо на меня зло держит.
Подумал монах и сказал:
- Да, твой обет тяжелее моего....

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

На сайте "Snow Lion" обнаружил анонс любопытной книги, выходящей в этом году.

FOOD OF BODHISATTVAS: Buddhist Teachings on Abstaining from Meat by Shabkar, trans. by the Padmakara Translation Group
160 pp., available August. 

Thinking of becoming a vegetarian? A renowned 19th century yogi presents a compilation of the Buddha's teachings on the importance of abstaining from meat, and encourages us to develop compassion for animals. Includes a lengthy introduction to the life of Shabkar.

Надо будет впоследствии перевести эту книгу на русский. А то у некоторых сложилось мнение, что вегетарианство - удел практикующих низших колесниц, а тем у кого есть сострадание, в смысле многочисленным последователям ати дзогпа ченпо, - без потребления мяса никак нельзя.  
Знаменитый йогин Тибета, накпа Шабкар Цогдрук Рангдрол развенчивает эти стереотипы.

----------


## Gaza

Как-то странно читать как легко люди проводят аналогии между убийством растений и убийством животных. Это насколько-же нужно абстрагироваться от реальности!
  Когда я смотрю на яблоко я вижу, что оно хочет чтобы я его съел, что оно специально для этого выросло, и если я его не съем оно от обиды зачахнет, скукожится, пропадёт. Оно когда созревает специально падает человеку на голову чтобы он его заметил и съел. Здесь нет никакого насилия. Чтобы это насилие увидеть нужно прочитать много книг про то какие растения живые и как им больно когда их срывают. Когда смотришь на ягнёнка возникают совсем другие мысли. Неужели при взгляде на ягнёнка кому-то хочется его убить?
 И ещё. Думать, что эту корову всё равно убили где-то на бойне далеко, без тебя смешно. Эту корову убили специально для тебя по твоей большой просьбе. А как иначе если ты её ешь? 
 Ну а кому трудно отказаться от мяса тот легко найдёт аргументы и в древней китайской медицине и в современной европейской - это не проблема.

----------


## Skyku

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Gaza_ 
> Ну а кому трудно отказаться от мяса тот легко найдёт аргументы и в древней китайской медицине и в современной европейской - это не проблема.


Известно из зоологии: у хищников оба глаза находятся на передней части черепа, для того чтобы стереометрически следить за добычей. У травоядных - по бокам, чтобы следить на опастностью.
Подойдите к зеркалу и посмотрите где у Вас расположены глаза.
А так же обратите внимание на наличие у Вас клыков, в отличие от травоядных.

История рассказанная Анугамой подтверждает, что человеческому телу, по крайней мере пока оно растет - мясо необходимо.
А теории, будь то основанные на логике, или этике - теории.

Другое дело, что современный человек потребляет его(да и вообще еды) гораздо больше необходимого, а потом жалуется на избыточный вес.

Примеры о яблоке и ягненке красивы. Но обратите внимание, как всякие антилопы спокойно смотрят, на поедающих их собрата львов.

Я не призываю идти на поводу у тела.
Но и не нужно закрывать глаза (и ахать) на то, что этот мир наполнен убийствами. 

"Жизнь - самая негигииничная штука на свете" (Манн)

----------


## Gaza

Skyku, так я, кажется, не ахаю. Мне хотелось всего лишь  продемонстрировать, что с точки зрения простого здравого смысла, если слишком не умничать про сознание растений вегетарианство смотрится много естественней. И второй аргумент: Большинство духовных учителей, духовных традиций говорят, что от мяса по возможности лучше отказаться. Мне легче им поверить чем искать научные контраргументы.
  А где у меня глаза расположены сейчас посмотреть не могу - на работе нет зеркала. Дома посмотрю. Может тогда пересмотрю своё отношение к питанию.

----------


## Skyku

Большинство духовных учителей, духовных традиций говорят, что от мяса *по возможности* лучше отказаться.

И я полностью поддерживаю их рекомендации, и учитываю свои возможности. И у каждого человека, в зависимости как от реализации, так и от строения тела, местопроживания они свои, эти возможности.

----------


## Спокойный

По-моему тут два варианта.
Либо заморачивать себе этим всем голову, либо нет.

----------


## Sadhak

---А мне доктор запретил есть мясо... Что теперь мне есть?...---

Бегом к кришнаитам учится готовить и терпеливо молчать, а то выгонят раньше, чем готовить научитесь  :Smilie: . Специи у них же заказывать. Я жену к ним на пол-дня отправил, а пока она училась, ихние баджаны пел  :Smilie: . Зато теперь готовит - песня... А то я целый год только на рисе с грибами сидел  :Smilie:

----------


## Prabhaloka

Говоря о проблеме питания нельзя не помнить о мотивации - если человек "помешан на еде", то это совершенно недопустимо. Говоря о страдании любого существа (растение, животное) нужно помнить - каждый шаг и каждый вдох увеличивает страдание. Недопустимы крайности. Другое дело - подход к вопросу питания с чисто прагматической точки зрения - что полезно а что вредно. Могу сказать следущее - практически все мясные изделия в той или иной степени содержат соевые ГМИ добавки, синтетические консерванты, красители. Зачастую подобные изделия это просто "чистая химия". Овощи и фрукты тоже не подарок, я уже молчу об избыточном содержании удобрений и возможном наличии пестицидов. Речь о тех же пресловутых ГМИ (генетически модифицированных) растениях. Никем еще не доказан явный вред, но...

----------


## Буль

_практически все мясные изделия в той или иной степени содержат соевые ГМИ добавки_

Чтобы утверждать подобное - нужно очень хорошо разбираться в этом вопросе. Скажите, пожалуйста, откуда у Вас такая информация по наличию в мясных изделиях генетически модифицированной сои?

_синтетические консерванты_

Консерванты - знаю что такое, но что такое "синтетические консерванты"?

Красители же далеко не обязательно вредны

----------


## Prabhaloka

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бао_ 
> *практически все мясные изделия в той или иной степени содержат соевые ГМИ добавки
> Красители же далеко не обязательно вредны*


Поверьте, я могу делать подобные заявления, поскольку это связано с моей работой. По поводу сои совершенно уверено говорю - вся соя модифицированная и ситуация с ней действительно серьезная.
В природе многие соединения служат т.н. "естественными консервантами" (витамин Е например), но зачастую для "экономии" используют синтетические консерванты. Такая же история с красителями, причем здесь ситуация прямо скажем плачевная. Мне старшо смотреть на людей поглощающих коктейли и различные напитки - адская смесь "чистой химии". На заметку - соки в пакетах тоже далеко не безобидная вешь. Берегите себя!

----------


## Ersh

Согласен. Даже немодифицированная соя не всем полезна, а некоторым даже вредна.

----------


## Айк

MEAT EATING IN BUDDHISM 
Animals and buddhism (pdf) 
Серьезное исследование на эту тему провел покойный роши Филип Капло в "To Cherish All Life"

----------


## Буль

_Поверьте, я могу делать подобные заявления, поскольку это связано с моей работой. По поводу сои совершенно уверено говорю - вся соя модифицированная и ситуация с ней действительно серьезная._

Вы можете говорить конкретно: откуда именно Вам известно что в мясных продуктах без ГМ маркировки содержится ГМ соя?

----------


## Спокойный

Выход прост. Не ешьте "мясные продукты", господа. Ешьте мясо.

----------


## Prabhaloka

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Спокойный_ 
> *Выход прост. Не ешьте "мясные продукты", господа. Ешьте мясо.*


 :Big Grin:   для тех, кто употребляет мясо это действительно выход. На заметку: если бы хоть раз видели  "порошок для сохранения свежести мяса", то на счет мясца вы бы сильно призадумались. В принципе во всех магазинах и супермаркетах, где торгуют "свежим мясом" есть шанс нарваться на обработанный продукт. На рынках мясо может быть с сомнительными санитарно-гигиеническими показателями. Одним словом - выбор за вами.

----------


## Prabhaloka

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бао_ 
> Вы можете говорить конкретно: откуда именно Вам известно что в мясных продуктах без ГМ маркировки содержится ГМ соя? [/B]


Мои замечания носят исключительно рекомендательный характер и должны восприниматься исключительно в этом качестве. По поводу маркировок ГМИ я промолчу, ибо если представить полный список РАЗРЕШЕННЫХ ЗАКОНОДАТЕЛЬНО ГМИ продуктов и добавок БЕЗ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНОЙ МАРКИРОВКИ, то мало не покажется. И вообще я ни разу не встречал подобных маркировок. Если ВАМ таковые встречались - с интересом ознакомлюсь с подобной продукцией (визуально разумеется  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Буль

_Мои замечания носят исключительно рекомендательный характер и должны восприниматься исключительно в этом качестве_

Это я понимаю. Но должны же эти рекомендации основываться на чём-то конкретном, а не только пространные ссылки что "это связано с моей работой"!

_ если представить полный список РАЗРЕШЕННЫХ ЗАКОНОДАТЕЛЬНО ГМИ продуктов и добавок БЕЗ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНОЙ МАРКИРОВКИ, то мало не покажется_

К чему эти полуабстракции? Вы можете предоставить такой список для рассмотрения? Вы его видели?

_ я ни разу не встречал подобных маркировок_

Может быть потому что таковые продукты у нас не встречаются?

Если Вам встречались не маркированные продукты и Вам доподлинно известно что в них содержатся ГМ продукты не могли бы Вы привести список этих продуктов а так же уточнить КАК ИМЕННО Вам стало известно о содержании ГМ ингридиентов?

Заранее благодарен

----------


## Prabhaloka

// Но должны же эти рекомендации основываться на чём-то конкретном, а не только пространные ссылки что "это связано с моей работой"! //
Организация, экспертом которой я являюсь,   занимается контролем и сертификацией, в том числе и пищевых продуктов. Поскольку я не собираюсь заниматься PR-продвижением или дискредитацией какой-либо продукции, конкретных производителей и марки продукции я не называю. По поводу ГМИ - официальный документ: СанПиН 2.3.2.1078-01, Приложение 4. Этикетированию не подлежат все масла, крахмалы и сахара, полученные из модифицированных источников (соя, кукуруза, свекла, картофель, рапс, лен, хлопок). ФОРМАЛЬНО все остальное должно быть соответствующим образом отмечено, но... я настоятельно рекомендую остерегаться соевых продуктов. Как правило все они содержат смесь обычной и модифицированной сои. К моему великому сожалению правила игры на  отечественном пищевом рынке таковы, что нельзя ручаться даже за проверенную и сертифицированную продукцию когда речь заходит о ГМИ, а это соя, кукуруза, картофель, томаты, кабачки, дыни, папайя ( из документа) . С точки зрения продвижения продукции маркировка не выгодна, и это удручает.

----------


## Буль

_СанПиН 2.3.2.1078-01, Приложение 4. Этикетированию не подлежат все масла, крахмалы и сахара, полученные из модифицированных источников_

И при чём здесь мясопродукты?

_ФОРМАЛЬНО все остальное должно быть соответствующим образом отмечено, но... я настоятельно рекомендую остерегаться соевых продуктов._

Почему? Вам известны реальные случаи когда подлежащие маркировке товары не маркировались?

----------


## Сигизмунд

Такой вопрос - почему те, кто хотят отказаться от мяса, переходят в частности на рыбу? Свинью или корову, насколько мне известно, убивают быстро и безболезненно, а рыба обречена медленно высыхать под солнцем часами.
Лично моё мнение, в первую очередь надо отказаться как раз от рыбы.

----------


## Gaza

Хорошая статья попалась о вегетарианстве здесь: http://fecos.narod.ru/ayur/ayur10.htm.
 Я как раз хотел посоветовать любителям мяса провести эксперимент. Сначала попробовать самому зарезать телёнка.  А потом попробовать сорвать яблоко. И почувствовать разницу. Что бы не заморачиваться строением глаз, наличием у себя клыков и прочим бредом.
 С яблоком проблем не будет. Оно , если спелое, само мягко ляжет в ладонь. А зарезать животное большинству людей всё же трудно. В этом смысле люди - довольно странные хищники. 
 Но оказалось нечто подобное советовал Плутарх за тысячи лет до меня.   :Smilie:  Почитайте. Того стоит.

----------


## Буль

> С яблоком проблем не будет. Оно , если спелое, само мягко ляжет в ладонь. А зарезать животное большинству людей всё же трудно. В этом смысле люди - довольно странные хищники.


И что это доказывает?   :Confused:

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

В 13 лет мы с другом убили котёнка. Не просто, а из "сострадания", чего он будет страдать, лучше мы его убьём и он избавится от страданий этого мира. Серьёзно.
Помню его агонию, убивали мы неправильно.
Про себя, после этого, умолчу.
Но, примерно это, только быстрее происходит с коровами, свиньями и прочими животными.
Ем. Просто ем. Не хочется - не ем. Лучше обратить внимание не тех, кто рядом и с кем общаемся, чем циклиться на тех, кого мы не видим и с кем не говорим. Я для них, они для меня. Закон жизни на этой прекрасной планете. Только мы ставим себя в центр.

А яблоко? Всё в голове. Всё из установок - яблоко для нас, оно не страдает, потому как не кричит, потому как не говорит, не смотрит. Оно другое.


Также вас может есть пиранья, обгладывать и видеть в вас яблоко.

Это вы думаете, сознанием, что яблоко для вас. Это всё Эго. Просто отмазка.
А бактерии, а вирусы, а когда алкаголь пьёте или курите или... Нейроны просто орут дико. Ага, а нам хорошо. Наливай ещё.

Комаров жалко, улиток и червячков :Smilie: )))))))))))))))))))) Когда простудитесь, не принимайте ничего, проявите сострадание к вирусам. ЛУчше наоборот, ослабьте организм. Проявите смертью сострадание к планете и всем живым существам.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Патрулу Ринпоче на последнем ритрите задали такой вопрос. Извиняюсь, если немного переврал в деталях.

Есть три ситуации: один человек вынужденно убивает живых существ, чтобы зарабатывать себе на жизнь. К примеру, рыбак.

Второй - живет в городе, имеет возможность питаться не живыми существами, однако любит есть мясо, и поэтому потребляет его.

Третий - живет в суровых условиях, и ему кроме мяса просто есть нечего. Типа, в условиях крайнего севера. Поэтому ему приходится добывать себе пищу убийством живых существ.

Лама ответил, что наиболее тяжко поступает тот, кто живет в городе. Он имеет возможность питаться не живыми существами, однако не делает этого в угоду своему личному удовольствию. Далее по тяжести следует рыбак, и наименее тяжкую карму создает человек, у которого просто нет выбора.

Есть над чем задуматься, не так ли??!

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

На сайте www.nyingma.ru выложен фрагмент из книги "Пища бодхисаттв" - "Мясо в Мантраяне". Все желающие могут ознакомиться.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Пэма Бэнза, это прекрасный текст, спасибо!

----------


## Sadhak

Да, спасибо. Один-в-один по мотивам сути недавних баталий  :Smilie:

----------


## fkruk

Замечательный текст. Спасибо!

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

и вообще ресурс хороший, много интересного.

----------


## Даша

Мой Учитель не призывает прямо к вегетарианству, но сам не ест мяса, рыбы, морепродуктов, яиц и т.п., являетсЯ строгим вегетарианцем.  :Smilie:  
И на вопрос о том том можно ли есть невегетарианскую пищу, отвечает, можно но лучше не есть.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Короче говоря, если ты не осознал что невегетарианскую пищу есть не стоит, то ешь спокойно.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

ИМХО - тяжелее всего поступает тот, кто навязывает свою точку зрения другим.

Был у меня на бывшей работе один вегетарианец просветлённый. Хорошо говорил так, Будду цитировал, Рерихов любил и пр. 
Очень хорошо себя ощущал  внутренне и внешне. Только вот... Во время обеда я узнавал, какой я нехороший и какие мы все отсталые, что мы умираем заживо и что  вегетарианство лучше. Что... Масса всего. 
Что-то меняет в вегетарианцах это всё. Как гомосексуалисты просто, начинают вещать, как им хорошо и как всем плохо и какие они хорошие и вот карму себе хорошую делают, не убийцы. Как гомосексуалисты в смысле, что кричать о себе начинают и принимаются других спасать. 
Только вот почти всегда забывают о своих ближних. 
Тот коллега унизил и выгнал с работы много народу и продолжал, незамечая, "опускать" других.
Спасая животного забывают о людях что-ли?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Знаете сколько раз в жизни я сталкивалась с обратной ситуацией? Сама никого этим не гружу , просто потому что уважаю свободу каждого.  
Но когда так получалось, что за едой приходилось кому то говорить, что не ем мясо , периодически слышала такой груз... и участливые соболезнования, как же это я не умерла до сих пор, люди некоторые просто совсем дикие и считают что без мяса человек жить не может, и всякие дурацкие вопросы, и убеждали меня что так нельзя, и нездоровое навязывание попробовать какого-нибудь кусочка еды, в котором " там же не мясо, а курица! ",  да чего только не было.  И ничего.  Представьте,  не делаю выводов, что мясоедство в людях что то меняет.  Люди же в итоге это делают из лучших побуждений, как они это понимают. 
Просто быть в меньшинстве всегда больший вызов, чем  идти с толпой.  А делать такие выводы , это примерно то же, что говорить, что все негры гады на основании того, что один из них наступил вам на ногу.

----------


## Буль

> Спасая животного забывают о людях что-ли?


Верно. Был вегетарианцем семь лет, "завязал" потому что стал за собой замечать что начал пренебрежительно относиться к мясоедам. Будучи мясоедом не замечаю за собой такого по отношению к вегетарианцам.

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

2 Екатерина Петровна: Вы найдите топики про вегетарианство на форуме и свои посты перечитайте :Smilie:  Нейтральное отношение к мясоедам :Smilie:  

Да ладно, трудно просто сказать людям, что я не хочу сегодня или врач запретил? Чего выставляться-то? Мне вот всё равно, но когда мне зудят про то, что "а я вот мяса не ем, потому что...", сразу становится как-то не так. Мне даже этого и слышать не хотелось, а мне втирают про вегетарианство.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Типа мне больше нечем выставляться? Да если я захочу вызвать в вас чувство неполноценности, я найду массу других способов, уж поверьте  :Smilie:  И вегитарианство в их число вообще не войдет, потому как очень долго являлось для меня источником мыслей о собственной ненормальности и неполноценности.
Просто такова моя реакция на наезды большинства на меньшинство. Поднимите тему про голубых и я так же буду реагировать. Таково наше общество, что быть меньшинством всегда сложнее и всегда тебя чморят. Буддисты ли в христианской стране, вегитарианцы ли , и во мне это всегда вызывает сочувствие, выражающееся в активной форме чморения нападающих. Можете записать сиё омрачение на мой счет у удовлетвориться.

----------


## куру хунг

> , что быть меньшинством всегда сложнее и всегда тебя чморят. Буддисты ли в христианской стране, вегитарианцы ли , и во мне это всегда вызывает сочувствие, выражающееся в активной форме чморения нападающих. Можете записать сиё омрачение на мой счет у удовлетвориться.


 Да вот как раз, мясоеды в буддистской среде и являются меньшинством, и чморят-то нас именно. И не видно чтой-то с вашей стороны уважаемая Петровна, "активного чморения нападающих".

----------


## куру хунг

> Да если я захочу вызвать в вас чувство неполноценности, я найду массу других способов, уж поверьте .


 Ну вот и вызвала бы прийдя на встречу у домика Римпоче,а то где-то шхерилась непонятно и вообще "Гульчатай открой личико". Чую я с тобой неоднократно пересекался. Ты на фотках есть? Мне нужно фейс-контроль сделать. Е до тэбэ дильцэ.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Да кушайте свою бумагу туалетную, гордо именуемую колбасой наздоровье! Зачморишь вас, как же!

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

А я кстати к домику приходила. И не одна. Но вас там уже не было, быстро вы друг другу надоели.  
И потом какое это  "до тэбэ дильцэ" ? Если мне диск по янтра-йоге передать, то могу  хоть порно фото прислать.

----------


## kirava

>то могу хоть порно фото прислать.

Хотите, чтобы БФ за распространение порноргафии прикрыли?  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Ага, испугались!
Короче карма у вас не созрела меня увидеть.

----------


## kirava

>Короче карма у вас не созрела меня увидеть.

Какая, не благая?

 :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Благая, не благая...

Скажите, вы не устали от двойственности ?!

----------


## kirava

Это двойственность от меня уже устала....

Мясо, не мясо, а вы не устали?

 :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Где мясо? нет никакого мяса! Полно вкуснючих ягод и всяких других ништяков, зачем мне еще где то искать каких то несчастных молотых коров напополам с дохлыми крысами и туалетной бумагой? 
Это вы - любители всякую гадость в рот тянуть, прям как маленькие , честное слово!

----------


## kirava

>Это вы - любители всякую гадость в рот тянуть, прям как маленькие , честное слово!

Потому что для нас всё нектар...

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Какой ужас!!! Просто страшно такое даже представить, что вы еще употребляете!!! Вы там поаккуратнее с таким подходом то...  :Wink:

----------


## Gaza

Не могли бы уважаемые участники форума дать ссылку на кого-нибудь из восточных учителей, кто утверждал бы, что не важно ешь ты мясо или нет. Что это не имеет *абсолютно* никакого значения. То есть формулировки вроде  "можно, но нежелательно" не в счёт.

----------


## Граакль

Не понимаю о чём тут можно спорить  :Smilie: 

1. Каждый, кто ел мясо, а потом перестал это делать *знает точно* , что исключение из рациона мяса помогает уму успокоиться. 

Мясо стимулирует выработку тестостерона, который хорош для достижения успеха в жизни и жесткого секса, но очень мешает успокоить ум и сосредоточиться на чем-то, кроме особей противоположного пола и способов их соблазнения.  :Big Grin: 

2. Каждый, кто жил в деревне знает, какие влажные и теплые носы у телят и какие у них добрые и беззащитные глаза. Резать их ради того, чтобы нажраться мяса, даже в целях супер-труппер-танрических практик - это противоречит бодхичитте, взращивание которой в себе, ИМХО, задача любого буддиста, пока еще не добившегося освобождения.

Это лично мое мнение, которое совпадает с мнением всех, кто перестал есть мясо. Ну соответсвенно из тех, c кем я это обсуждал.

______________

Зы:

Для убежденных мясоедов... рассуждающих о том, что поедая теленка, они отправляют его к лучшему перерождению.

Мне кажется справделиво так поступать, когда ты реально можешь, подобно знаменитым бохисаттвам, отрезать у себя кусок плоти с ляшки и накормить голодных червей, чтобы спасти собаку.

Вот если вы так сделать можете, я сразу падаю на колени и буду молить взять в ученики и начинаю есть мясо и вообще буду делать все, что вы мне скажете.

А пока вы так делать не можете, то все разговоры про "перенос животных в лучшие миры" - это всё отмазон для собвтенного обжорства, не более того.

Простите, писал не с целью кого-то обидеть  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

А что такое успех в жизни и жесткий секс?

----------


## Граакль

> А что такое успех в жизни и жесткий секс?


Жесткий секс:
http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?text...A%F1&stype=www

Успех:
http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?text...D%E8&stype=www


Изучайте, если любопытсвуете  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

>Мне кажется справделиво так поступать, когда ты реально можешь, подобно >знаменитым бохисаттвам, отрезать у себя кусок плоти с ляшки и накормить голодных >червей, чтобы спасти собаку.

Тоже самое про Пхову - другим её можно делать тем, кто достиг пути Видения, как написано в "Кунсанг ламе шаллунг". Но в КК Оле Нидала её делают для других все, кто получил передачу и знает практику, и судья по знакам это у них работает. Всё зависит от наставлений, которые вы получили от учителя, другим их навязывать не стоит.

----------


## Граакль

> Всё зависит от наставлений, которые вы получили от учителя, другим их навязывать не стоит.


kirava, я везде добавляю ИМХО. Никакого навязывания  :Smilie: 

А так, вообще, каждый конечно выбирает сам...

----------


## kirava

Да я вообще говорю....

----------


## Dondhup

> Разве тот факт что Вы доверяете Вашим учителям, является достаточным основанием для утверждений типа "это действительно работает"?


По крайней мере человек есть мясо осознанно, понимая, что он делает, и это уже хорошо.  Состояние сознания человека меняеться в позитивную сторону, и это уже хорошо.
Что касаеться Посвящения заслуг, то я  знаю примеры, когда это точно работало, правда не связанные с мясоедением.

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Не ел тут мяса неделю примерно. Как был, так и остался. И газы выходили иногда, иногда, когда ягод переешь, сильнее. Настроение как обычно - отличное, никаких позывов плохих или наоборот, типа отрезать от себя кусок, чтобы доказать кому чего.
Ни как раньше - чувства голода дикого и несытости от недоедания мяса.
Пюре с кабачками поел великолепными - лучше мяса. 
Короче разницы никакой, только вот специально питаться так - не, спасибо. Проще мясца съесть, а то дома все питаются так, а я буду ещё готовить для себя отдельно и мать обижать, намекая, что она плохо готовит. Или её просить себе отдельно делать. 
Это просто еда и всё, чтобы не умереть, а всё остальное - загоны. Я вот не ем и лучше делаю. Да делай, только молча. 
А то всегда будет реакция. Кстати крайние мясоеды - это тоже пипец, жуткие аргументы приводят. Типа - съедим всех, всё для нас, убить и съесть, желательно живьём.
Кстати, вчера спасая берёзу, съел чудную гусеницу, виноград напоминает. И вот она пишет моими руками, что ей хорошо, нравится быть мной :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

А расскажите, что значит "с осознанностью" ?  Вот все говорят осознанно, осознанно... а я чего то не врубаюсь. Это у нас что, панацея? 
То есть получается, что если я осознанно кого нибудь прибью или еще чего сделаю в этом роде с полным осознованием, то это меня оправдает? И что тогда значит "не осознанно"?

----------


## Igaa

> То есть получается, что если я осознанно кого нибудь прибью или еще чего сделаю в этом роде с полным осознованием, то это меня оправдает? И что тогда значит "не осознанно"?


Осознанно это значит что данный человек осазнает что он делает, и что за это последует.

Если Вы прибьете то Вы должны осозновать что за это последует. 
А так это Ваш выбор.

Ну и соответственно "Не осознанно" Это когда человек  делает и неведает , что за это будет, и что от этого будет.  

Но в любом случае это будет...........

Дело  в отношении к человеку который осознает и который не осознает......

----------


## Егор С.

У нас есть выбор между  жестокой эксплуатацией и дружеским симбиозом.
 Прислушешейтесь к своему сердцу.

----------


## Егор С.

Опс. Ошибочка вышлла. "Прислушайтесь". Пол ночи в и-нете был, хорошо что еще на клавиатуре не заснул   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lost Buddha

Если мясо необходимо твоему организму - ты должен есть мясо.


Грех не в куске мяса, грех - в мыслях.



Истощая свое тело - ты истощаещь свой разум.  Истощая свой разум - ты никогда не встанешь на путь истинный.

----------


## Штелп

> Учителя - они добрые... А сами-то они мясо едат?


Едят,едят- некоторое время назад сам видел,другое дело, что и как при этом делает Учитель... И про Ринпоче, то-же самое читал. Мирской путь, то-же путь. А исторические примеры? Другпа Кюнле? Моё персональное мнение: убийство живого существа- убийство, с вполне конкретным и уникальным набором обстоятельств и мотивов,и что-бы не утонуть во всем этом- лучше избегать :Smilie:  . Другое дело, если существо уже убито(не вами и не для вас) и вы готовы рискнуть и сделать что-то для него в процессе еды... Но всё это настолько индивидуально, впрочем как и сам Буддизм. :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Поскольку эта тема опять возникла, сообщаю, что на сайте www.nyingma.ru выложены еще два фрагмента из книги Шабкара Ринпоче "Пища бодхисаттв" (готовится к русскому изданию). В них рассматривается употребление мяса в контексте принципа тройной чистоты, свойственного Хинаяне и в контексте практики четырех безмерных в Махаяне.
Так что теперь у нас в наличии полный набор для всех трех колесниц - на очереди учения самого Шабкара.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Размышляя над подношениями которые мы делаем Трём Корням я пришёл к выводу, что поднося пять чистых видов мяса мы на самом деле подносим обет отказа от от убийства и употребления в пищю мясного.
Потому что, пять чистых никто не употребляет в пищю и не убивает этих животных ради мяса - мы этим говорим "Вот я подношу пять чистых в виде подношения. Но так как никто ни когда не убивает их ради мяса, то на самом деле - я подношу Вам мой обет не убивать эти живые существа". 
А раз мы на самом деле подносим (даём) обет отказа от убийства, то этим накапливаем безграничные заслуги и мудрость.

И действительно, со временем надо постепенно сократить употребление в пищю мяса и стараться не убивать животных ради употребеления из плоти.

Прошлым летом я организовал видео-передачу в дацане Лхундруб Дечен Линг и местные буряты на радостях подарили мне барана (обычай такой, что уж поделаешь). Но я не мог принять барана, потому что это не правильно. Я им объяснил, что я следую Дхарме и не могу отнимать жизнь у живых существ и вообще мне не надо никаких подношений поскольку я не учитель никакой. Поэтому я даровал жизнь этому барашку от имени своего Учителя - есть такой обычай, даровать жизнь - "сэтэрлэх". Этого барашка теперь никто не имеет право убивать, бить, он может свободно гулять, а не сидеть в загоне. 
Так и гуляет этот барашек, говорят стал вожаком стада и любит бодаться.

----------


## Штелп

Спасибо за ссылку, и отличный рассказ о барашке. Есть всё, что нужно для размышлений  :-)  Хочу подчеркнуть- я, за индивидуальный подход к каждому конкретному событию и факту. Ум (в буддийском контексте)- Царь, и нет царя выше...

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

:Frown:  ну вы даете .  мясо суть труп    и если вы его едите то вы в определенной мере виновны в этом  .   оно вам надо .

----------


## Штелп

> ну вы даете .  мясо суть труп    и если вы его едите то вы в определенной мере виновны в этом  .   оно вам надо .


Точек зрения, много. Каждая ситуация- уникальна.Не расстраивайтесь Вы так, лично я - против жёстких рамок, и поэтому практикую , стараясь по мере разумения, делать то, что делаю - максимально хорошо ( и есть то-же :Smilie:  )

----------


## Йошимицу

Действительно, это личное дело каждого.
Я, например, в гостях ем мясо без лишних вопросов, чтоб не обидеть хозяев.
Чаще всего даже в гостях на столе присутствуют блюда без мяса, так что с голода не умрем.
Правда история одна у меня была =)
Пригласил знакомый меня на день рождения.
Пришел, поздравились и т.д. и т.п.
Пошли за стол. Мне даже немного смешно стало, на столе не было ни одного блюда без мяса. Такого я еще нигде не видел, ну ничего, отработаю =)
А на счет того, что если животное убито не для вас...
По-моему, в наше время эта формулировка уже не работает.
Мясокомбинаты - это очень прибыльное производство! И оно работает именно для нас. Мы создаем спрос на мясо, они убивают животных именно для нас, для тех, кто покупает мясо. Да не будем говорить каким образом убивают.

----------


## Аньезка

Недавно была на гуру-пудже в одном московском буд. центре. Во время церемонии на тарелочках раздавали мясо... Я просто передавала тарелки дальше, но...но...но :Confused:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Недавно была на гуру-пудже в одном московском буд. центре. Во время церемонии на тарелочках раздавали мясо... Я просто передавала тарелки дальше, но...но...но


Самаю нарушаете. Нельзя на пудже отказываться от того, что предлагают... ни под каким предлогом, тем более таким - пренебрежительным.

Кто не ест мяса, тот не имеет сострадания. Кто не пьёт водку, у того нет осознавания. /Хеваджра Тантра/

----------


## Аньезка

> Самаю нарушаете. Нельзя на пудже отказываться от того, что предлагают... ни под каким предлогом, тем более таким - пренебрежительным.
> 
> Кто не ест мяса, тот не имеет сострадания. Кто не пьёт водку, у того нет осознавания. /Хеваджра Тантра/


Да? И что со мной теперь будет? :Smilie:  

А Хеваджре Тантре передайте, что неча на других ярлыки вешать!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Да? И что со мной теперь будет? 
> 
> А Хеваджре Тантре передайте, что неча на других ярлыки вешать!


Да ни чё с вами не будет, пока что.
А Хеваджра Тантру по чем зря не осуждайте... это тоже нарушение самаи.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

В мае прошлого года я прочитал книгу Роси Филипа Капло (наконец-то она стала доступна на русском языке) "Буддизм и вегетарианство". После этого вопрос о мясоедстве для меня закрыт окончательно. Книга находится здесь:
http://www.uddiyana.ru/zip/b_v.zip

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

"Иногда приводится такая цитата из тантр: "Сострадательный ест мясо; соблюдающий самаю пьет алкоголь". На это Шабкар отвечает: "В таком случае, так как Будда и его шраваки, Шесть Украшений и Двое Превосходных Индии (5), Атиша и его духовные сыновья и другие святые существа не употребляли ни мясо, ни алкоголь, мы должны сделать заключение, что у них не было сострадания и они не соблюдали самай, или же что их сострадание было меньше, чем у людей, выдвигающих этот аргумент"(6). Другими словами, буквальное толкование текста не может серьезно приниматься во внимание"
Ссылка :  http://www.nyingma.ru/page.php?id=17

2 Аня, не переживайте, я тоже столкнулась с подобной ситуацией и для себя решаю ее таким образом: практика должна выполняться в состоянии недвойственного восприятия, грубо говоря, вам должно быть по барабану, что бы вам не поднесли вы едите одинаково : 

"Как заметил Далай-лама, "Таким образом кто-то может попытаться оправдать поедание мяса, основываясь на том, что он или она - практикующий высшей йога-тантры. Но этот человек не должен забывать, что в пять видов мяса и пять нектаров включены субстанции, обычно считающиеся грязными и отталкивающими. Истинный практик высшей йога-тантры не делает различий, не предпочитает мясо грязным субстанциям. Мы же затыкаем носы, если такие субстанции оказываются где-то рядом с нами, не говоря о том, чтобы их действительно проглотить"."

Я делаю так, если мне удалось оказаться в состоянии, в котором я могу съесть все без разбору и отвращения (учитывая что мясо вызывает обычно во мне именно нежелание, вобщем как пищу я его не воспринимаю- стаж более 10 лет) , тогда  я ем немного.  Если это состояние не получилось, то тогда просто ем все остальное и не сильно парюсь по поводу того что и в каком состоянии делают другие.  :Smilie:   Ощущение или, как говорят, - пе-ре-жи-вания  :Smilie:  я получаю и в том и в другом случаи.  :Smilie:  
Самое плохое в этом , когда тебя кто то начинает заставлять есть мясо и  парить нарушением самаи - всегда найдутся великие практикующие (обычно из новичков), которые расскажут как тебе жить и что делать   :Smilie:  Но опять же тут надо просто посочувствовать  :Smilie:

----------


## Йошимицу

> В мае прошлого года я прочитал книгу Роси Филипа Капло (наконец-то она стала доступна на русском языке) "Буддизм и вегетарианство". После этого вопрос о мясоедстве для меня закрыт окончательно. Книга находится здесь:
> http://www.uddiyana.ru/zip/b_v.zip


Меня эта книга также привела к вегетарианству.

----------


## PampKin Head

Странная цитата из Шабкара...

Какие самайи у Будды? Какие самайи у Архатов, у Шраваков? Это о чем?
Будда Шакьямуни и  Шраваки ели то, что им клали в чаши. И мясо в том числе.

Вспомним спор с Девадаттой. Девадатта *настаивал*, чтобы в Сангхе ввели запрет на употребление мяса. Будда это отклонил. Или у Драгоценности Шакьев было меньше сострадания, чем у камрада Каплоу?

Оцените: у бхикшу *есть обет - не рубить деревьев*... Не ездить в повозках;... не касаться денег; ... не входить в дома мирян (кста, вспомним истроию про статую Джово и приглашением в дом Бена)...  Есть запреты относительно вообще непонятных вещей. А запрета есть мясо нет... Почему бы это? 

Хотелось бы узнать у цитатонаходителей, *как* эти аргументы повлияли на то, что ел коренной Гуру Шабкара - Богдо-Геген (по совместительству - глава монголов)? Или у него тоже не было сострадания? Бедные монголы... 

Знаю Наставников, которые едят мясо... Вопрос: "мы должны сделать заключение, что у них нет ... сострадания и ... или же что их сострадание ... меньше, чем у людей, выдвигающих этот аргумент"?

P.s. Давайте поговорим лучше о невозможности совмещать мирскую жизнь и практику Дхармы. 

А что вы кладете в свой рот - это сугубо ваше личное дело. И пример Адольфа - прямое тому доказательство...

Сострадание - это помочь живым существам покинуть Сансару... И себе в том числе. 
А не быть активным членом Green Peace...

----------


## Аньезка

> Сострадание - это помочь живым существам покинуть Сансару... И себе в том числе. 
> А не быть активным членом Green Peace...



Вот никогда этого не понимала. Красивые слова про сострадание против реального действия (отказ от мяса, помощь Гринписа и т.д.)  :Confused:

----------


## PampKin Head

Шакьямуни сидел шесть лет под деревом на берегу реки Найроджана. Вот реальное действие. Скольким помог впоследствии.

А мог бы организовать королевское общество защиты животных (КОЗЖ).

----------


## Аньезка

> Шакьямуни сидел шесть лет под деревом на берегу реки Найроджана. Вот реальное действие. Скольким помог впоследствии.
> 
> А мог бы организовать королевское общество защиты животных (КОЗЖ).


Шакьямуни сидел под деревом несколько тысячь лет назад, а мы до сих пор здесь - бесчисленные миллиарды существ - страдаем. Если вы будете проходить мимо человека, который избивает собаку. Что вы сделаете? Пройдёте мимо, дабы не опоздать на медитацию в буддийский центр ("ведь таким образом я её когда-нибудь спасу?") или остановите придурка? Лично я сделаю второе. Ладно, давайте будем перед собой честны. Реальное "сострадание" (в тибетском понимании этого термина, вы ощутите только когда по-настоящему УВИДЕТЕ связь между другими и собой), а пока все мы хотим спасти свои собственные задницы, для начала.  :Smilie:  И знаете ещё, если б не такие сообщества, как Гринпис и WWF, кто бы вообще обратил внимание на то, что леса вырубают, моря загрязняют и вообще, наша планета скоро отдаст концы из-за действий человека. И негде вам будет медитировать!

----------


## PampKin Head

Конечно остановим активно страдающего "придурка". Но патрули, которые ходят по улицам в поисках избивающих собак, создавать не будем.

Да, хотим спасти свои задницы. Но ужасающая правда состоит в том, что спасти свою задницу *просто невозможно* без всепоглащающего *намерения спасти* задницы всех других! И это намерение предает силу процессу спасения задницы собственной...
Посему спасаем в первую очередь задницы, которые находятся в пределах нашей досягаемости.  :Wink: 

Будда Шакьямуни лично ухаживал за больным бхикшу. Но он не бегал по стране в поисках больных, за которыми Ему надо ухаживать заради сострадания.

Есть конкретная ситуация - делаешь то, что должно. И не нагнетаешь истерию, что надо нести Дхарму Будд жителям Амазонии или спасти Абрамовича от его тараканов в его же голове!

P.S. Будем медитировать в ракетных шахтах.

----------


## Аньезка

> Но ужасающая правда состоит в том, что спасти свою задницу *просто невозможно* без всепоглащающего *намерения спасти* задницы всех других! И это намерение предает силу процессу спасения задницы собственной...


Намерение спасти других [не равно] спасению других. Понимаешь? Священник молится, а врач спасает.

----------


## PampKin Head

Врач спасает, а шарлатан калечит.

Сострадание буддиста - это намерение студента стать способным актуально помогать. Которая заставляет корпеть над книжками и торчать в анатомическом театре, в то время как другие пьют вино и с девченками общаются!  :Smilie: 

Это искусный метод продолжать практику. 

... но мы помогаем  непосредственно тем, с кем сталкиваемся на дороге.

/me бросает шляпу на Землю и проворачивает ее на 360 градусов... И там все освобождены...

----------


## Аньезка

Лана, ты меня в конец запутал. Не люблю спорить. -->
 :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

"Хотелось бы узнать у цитатонаходителей, как эти аргументы повлияли на то, что ел коренной Гуру Шабкара - Богдо-Геген (по совместительству - глава монголов)? "

Что вы, о , PampKin, какие у меня могут быть аргументы, что бы заставить вас не есть мясо , сами подумайте?  :Smilie: )) Что ж вы такое говорите?  :Smilie:   Но если вы будете внимательны, то смежете сходить по ссылке - там первоисточник и еще некоторые другие интересные вещи.  Я к сожалению , не видела что и почему ел Гуру Шабкар, но вот что об этом пишут, см. ссылку там же :

"Если таков был подход Шабкара к употреблению мяса в Тибете, то несложно представить его реакцию, узнай он о жизни его собратьев-тибетцев в изгнании, или о буддистах изобильного Запада, которым несложно найти здоровую и вкусную замену мяса, и где производство мяса составляет огромную, жестокую и в высшей степени антигуманную индустрию. Кроме того, он бы не смог смириться с извращением учения – как он его понимал – теми, кто хочет оправдать себя благовидными объяснениями. Он решительно отказывался от принципа тройственной чистоты, во-первых, потому что он неуместен в контексте Махаяны, и, во-вторых, потому что он был очевидно неуместен в Тибете. У него не было времени для ханжеских молитв за убитых животных, истинное назначение которых – успокоить растревоженную совесть убийцы и потребителя, и он категорически отвергал идею, что животные получают пользу, если их плоть едят те, кто претендует на звание практиков – и при этом употребляют мясо из обычного желания. 

С другой стороны, Шабкар признавал, что всегда есть исключения из правил. Он признавал, что иногда может быть лучше съесть мясо – например, в случае крайней нужды, когда больше буквально нечего есть, или когда с его помощью надо поддержать здоровье и силы пожилых мастеров, чей уход сильно помешал бы сохранению учений. "

Думаю,  что вы сами можете найти ответы на свои вопросы.  

"Шакьямуни сидел шесть лет под деревом на берегу реки Найроджана. Вот реальное действие. Скольким помог впоследствии"

Вот именно! Золотые слова! Сидел 6 лет, а потом уже и проповедовать начал и советы давать, как и кто что должен делать рассказывал   :Smilie:   Когда стал учителем и уже обладал реальным знанием.   :Smilie: 
Так зачем вы пытаетесь отстоять вашу спорную точку зрения и переубедить кого то что надо есть мясо? Ну ладно, первое еще понятно, свои концепции - это святое, но зачем навязывать их другому человеку?  
Что получается? Вегитарианцам преподносят учение таким образом, что они и самаи понарушают и просветления не достигнут и сострадания у них нет. Это жестокое искажение учения. Я бы на вашем месте об этом подумала  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Каков подход Шабкара ко всему, вы можете понять, прочитав автобиографию Шабкара. Она доступна всем... Я её читал. Петровна, вы о каком первоисточнике глаголите?

Мой вопрос был о Гуру Шабкар*А* - Богдо-Гегене.

Кто что успокаевает - я абсолютно не в курсе.

Я никого не пытаюсь принудить стать вегетарианцем\мясоедом. Как говорилось выше, мне глубоко безразлично кто и что кладет в собственный рот. Это сугубо личное дело индивидуумов - Васи, Гали, Шабкара, Далай-Ламы XIV-го и так и далее.

Я просто высказывал свою точку зрения и задавал вопросы, меня интересующие (которые не являются риторическими).

P.S. Еше Цогьял из сострадания была женой прокаженного; спасала обуреваемых похотью живых существ. Не хотите присоединиться?

----------


## Толя

>Вот никогда этого не понимала. Красивые слова про сострадание против реального действия (отказ от мяса, помощь Гринписа и т.д.)

С Гринписом бы поосторожнее, как и с другими "организациями" схожей направленности. Интересы некоторых из них простираются гораздо дальше того, о чем они говорят, а иногда - красивая идея - просто прикрытие для решения своих узко политических задач.

----------


## Грег

> Намерение спасти других [не равно] спасению других. Понимаешь? Священник молится, а врач спасает.


Хм...
Т.е. священник молится впустую?

----------


## Штелп

По поводу мясоедства и вегеторианства, зачем нужна жёсткость в этих вопросах? Моё персональное мнение: как мне кажется, Будда был счастлив и давал разные методы для разных ситуаций ,и разных людей. ( цветок одуванчика завёрнутый в лист подорожника, посоленый- в меру, да со сметанкой :Smilie:  ) или полноценный кусок свежеприготовленного парного мяса (трупа живого существа, бывшего при жизни - прекрасным настолько, что можно попробывать что-то для него сделать)после долгого напряжённого дня? Счастье везде, и только завесы мешают мне быть счастливым постоянно(чем больше практики- тем дольше периоды счастья=>собственный опыт начинающего :Smilie:  )

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Выложили на сайте www.nyingma.ru небольшое заключение-резюме на данную тему из предисловия к книге Шабкара Ринпоче.
Особенно акутуально в свете многочисленных вчерашних новостей об одном "светлом празднике".

----------


## Аньезка

> Хм...
> Т.е. священник молится впустую?


Если вам станет плохо, физически плохо, Вы вызовете врача или пойдёте молиться? Какая помощь В ТОТ момент будет для Вас важнее?... А по церквям побегут любящие вас верующие родные и близкие, потому что больше они ничем помочь не смогут, кроме как помолиться и надеятся на реакцию свыше...

----------


## PampKin Head

А предисловие к автобиографии тоже Шабкар Ринпоче надиктовал ученику?

Давайте бороться с теми, кто рубит деревья!!!

З.Ы. Иногда помолиться важнее уж... )

----------


## Аньезка

> >Вот никогда этого не понимала. Красивые слова про сострадание против реального действия (отказ от мяса, помощь Гринписа и т.д.)
> 
> С Гринписом бы поосторожнее, как и с другими "организациями" схожей направленности. Интересы некоторых из них простираются гораздо дальше того, о чем они говорят, а иногда - красивая идея - просто прикрытие для решения своих узко политических задач.


Спасибо за предупреждение,но я считаю, что если всех подозревать в обмане, то нельзя давать даже милостыню бомжу... никогда не знаешь на что пойдут эти деньги: на еду или на водку... Моё дело - помочь. Остальное - уже их карма.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Лев Толстой. О волке, мальчике и цыплятах:
http://www.levtolstoy.org.ru/lib/sb/book/1913/page/0

----------


## Вао

А вот другая басня Ивана Андреевича Крылова о встречи волка с вегетарианцем  :Wink:  

http://www.kostyor.ru/poetry/krylov/...cdc49431e7c56e

----------


## PampKin Head

Читая сутры нашел:

*Дигха Никая 9
Поттхапада сутта*

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn09.htm




> ...
> Как же, Поттхапада, монах предан нравственности.
> ...
> Он избегает наносить вред семенам и растениям всех видов.
> ...
> В то время, как некоторые почтенные отшельники и брахманы, поедая пищу, поданную верующими, пребывают в склонности наносить подобным образом вред семенам и растениям всех видов, а именно: плодящимся от корня, плодящимся от ветки, плодящимся от коленца, плодящимся от верхушки и, в-пятых, плодящихся от семени – он избегает наносить подобным образом вред семенам и растениям. Это и есть часть его нравственности.
> ...


 :Cool:

----------


## Тала

Меньше всего мне хочется говорить сейчас о вегетарианстве, но не могу пройти мимо некоторых аргументов. 
Никто и не утверждает, что человек – существо травоядное. Человек относится к разряду плодоядных существ, главная пища которых разнообразные плоды и семена. А положение глаз (не боковое) связано с тем, что наши предки лазили по деревьям, питаясь плодами. Представляю, как бы они лазили по деревьям, имея боковое зрение. Да и плоды легче находить, имея такое расположение глаз. Кстати, у хищников глаза посажены более близко друг к другу относительно пропорций лица, что позволяет максимально концентрировать внимание на бегущей жертве. Да и расположения глаз не слишком веский аргумент. Гораздо более веский – отсутствие когтей, клыков, имеющих функцию разрывания жертвы. Клыки человека, как и всех обезьян, – сугубо оборонительный инструмент, так как их строение отличается от строения клыков хищников. Кстати, у горилл и орангутангов, которые абсолютные вегетарианцы, клыки гораздо больше, чем у человека. Да и длина кишечника у человека соответствует вегетарианской пище, а не мясной, как и кислотно-щелочной баланс различных отделов желудочно-кишечного тракта. В частности, у хищников в ротовой полости пища ни коим образом не подвергается обработке, в отличие от человека, у которого ротовая полость ответственна за переваривание углеводов.
Что касается того, что вы думаете, что таким образом способствуете направлению животных в лучший мир, что ж это ваше право. А я лучше за животное просто помолюсь. И исходя из вашей же логики, почему бы вам не съесть кусок с трупа, например, собаки или кошки, или им освобождение не нужно? По-моему, вы занимаетесь самообманом. Вам просто не хочется расставаться с пищей, которую любите. Разберитесь едите ли Вы мясо ради животных, или ради услады вашего желудка и привязанности ко вкусовым ощущениям. Если вполне без вреда для жизни можно прожить без мяса, то зачем становиться соучастником убийства? Загляните животному в глаза и спросите у него, хочет ли оно, чтобы вы его спасли таким вот образом?

----------


## Тала

Меньше всего мне хочется говорить сейчас о вегетарианстве, но не могу пройти мимо некоторых аргументов. 
Никто и не утверждает, что человек – существо травоядное. Человек относится к разряду плодоядных существ, главная пища которых разнообразные плоды и семена. А положение глаз (не боковое) связано с тем, что наши предки лазили по деревьям, питаясь плодами. Представляю, как бы они лазили по деревьям, имея боковое зрение. Да и плоды легче находить, имея такое расположение глаз. Кстати, у хищников глаза посажены более близко друг к другу относительно пропорций лица, что позволяет максимально концентрировать внимание на бегущей жертве. Да и расположения глаз не слишком веский аргумент. Гораздо более веский – отсутствие когтей, клыков, имеющих функцию разрывания жертвы. Клыки человека, как и всех обезьян, – сугубо оборонительный инструмент, так как их строение отличается от строения клыков хищников. Кстати, у горилл и орангутангов, которые абсолютные вегетарианцы, клыки гораздо больше, чем у человека. Да и длина кишечника у человека соответствует вегетарианской пище, а не мясной, как и кислотно-щелочной баланс различных отделов желудочно-кишечного тракта. В частности, у хищников в ротовой полости пища ни коим образом не подвергается обработке, в отличие от человека, у которого ротовая полость ответственна за переваривание углеводов.
Что касается того, что вы думаете, что таким образом способствуете направлению животных в лучший мир, что ж это ваше право. А я лучше за животное просто помолюсь. И исходя из вашей же логики, почему бы вам не съесть кусок с трупа, например, собаки или кошки, или им освобождение не нужно? Вы уверены, что не занимаетесь самообманом? Вам просто не хочется расставаться с пищей, которую любите. Разберитесь едите ли Вы мясо ради животных, или ради услады вашего желудка и привязанности ко вкусовым ощущениям. Если вполне без вреда для жизни можно прожить без мяса, то зачем становиться соучастником убийства? Загляните животному в глаза и спросите у него, хочет ли оно, чтобы вы его спасли таким вот образом?

----------


## куру хунг

Мыло, мочало-начинай сначала. Ой держите меня семеро.

----------


## Kamla

> И исходя из вашей же логики, почему бы вам не съесть кусок с трупа, например, собаки или кошки, или им освобождение не нужно? Вы уверены, что не занимаетесь самообманом? Вам просто не хочется расставаться с пищей, которую любите. Разберитесь едите ли Вы мясо ради животных, или ради услады вашего желудка и привязанности ко вкусовым ощущениям. Если вполне без вреда для жизни можно прожить без мяса, то зачем становиться соучастником убийства? Загляните животному в глаза и спросите у него, хочет ли оно, чтобы вы его спасли таким вот образом?


Тала,полностью с вами согласна.
Хотя тогда придется и ото всех молочных продуктов тоже отказаться.Ведб коровам больно когда их доят этими доилками.И тогда у нас остануться только плоды.Кстати,пробовала только ими питаться пару месяцев.Очень приятное настроение они создают,и лёгкость.однако больше медитировать хочется,а не работать.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Мыло, мочало-начинай сначала. Ой держите меня семеро.


Уж сколько раз на БФ давали эту ссылку:
http://www.uddiyana.ru/zip/b_v.zip

Если после этого нужны ещё какие-то аргументы, то и семеро не удержат...

И речь совсем не об отрицании тантрического подхода к проблеме, а об элементарном животно-мирском трупоедстве.

----------


## куру хунг

> Уж сколько раз на БФ давали эту ссылку:
> http://www.uddiyana.ru/zip/b_v.zip
> 
> Если после этого нужны ещё какие-то аргументы, то и семеро не удержат...
> 
> И речь совсем не об отрицании тантрического подхода к проблеме, а об элементарном животно-мирском трупоедстве.


 Любезнейший, Вам как знатоку и Тхеравады и Махаяны мне уж как-то не с руки давать ссылки, ну если захотите Вы и сами их найдёте на БФ в огромнейшем количестве по данной теме, но с аргументами противной стороны. Но беда в том что ,веги их абсолютно не хотят или не могут услышать, наверное это так же бесполезно как папуасам обьяснять что такое снег. Неизменным остаётся следующее-_заводят разговор и начинают пытаться чморить противоположную сторону неизменно-веги_.
 Вот это-то действительно удивительно.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

куру хунг, во-первых, поздравляю Вас с долгожданным прорывом блокады! :Smilie: 

Во-вторых, все аргументы "противной стороны" мне прекрасно известны. "Противная сторона" почему-то всегда начинает говорить о тантрических практиках (или о мясных подношениях монахам, или о пресловутых трюфелях и т. д, и т. п.). Папуас эскимоса, конечно, не разумеет, но позволю себе повториться: речь о сознательном мирском мясоедении во имя чревоугодия. Ни Тантра, ни подношения тхеравадинским монахам ко всему этому не имеют совершенно никакого отношения. А "веги", в отличие от млеччхов, люди мирные (Адольф - исключение). :Smilie:  Ежели кто-то ищет неких оправданий своего чревоугодия в Тантрах и трюфелях, то:
папуасам - папуасово,
эскимосам - эскимосово.

----------


## Aleksey L.

... а природе - природово. 
__________________________________________________
давайте казним всех птиц за то, что они питаются жучками и мухами!  :Embarrassment:  
ишь ... пернатые убийцы ... а как красиво поют порой на рассвете.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> ... а природе - природово. 
> __________________________________________________
> давайте казним всех птиц за то, что они питаются жучками и мухами!  
> ишь ... пернатые убийцы ... а как красиво поют порой на рассвете.


Ужж, человек - это не птица. :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> куру хунг, во-первых, поздравляю Вас с долгожданным прорывом блокады!
> 
> Ежели кто-то ищет неких оправданий своего чревоугодия в Тантрах и трюфелях, то:
> папуасам - папуасово,
> эскимосам - эскимосово.


 Взаимно-если кто-то пытается понять воззрение и поведение в Тантре и Дзогчен, с позиции и Тхеравады и Махаяны, то что уж можно сказать:
Шебунину-шебуниново; ну и наверно:
куру хунгу-курухунгово.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kamla

То,что каждому есть каждый решает сам,и это личное дело с одной стороны.Каждый знает какие последствия ждут его,и тд.

Однако,интересно следующее,чего стоит такая практика,если человеку до сих пор хочется крови на обед? Разве сострадание не первое чему должна научить практика?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Пока у Вас есть человеческое тело, Вам хочется кушать. Не все могут довольствоваться соевыми бобами. При чём тут сострадание?

Вот когда реализуем радужное тело - тогда да, мясоедству бой!  :Smilie:  Но всё равно всякие нирманакайи, излучаемые нами в миры, подобные этому, будут есть мясо.

Больше всего меня умиляет, что у русских буддистов так развито сострадание к животным, рыбам и насекомым. И тема о мясоедстве куда более волнует, чем... Ладно, не будем о политике.  :Wink:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> если кто-то пытается понять воззрение и поведение в Тантре и Дзогчен, с позиции и Тхеравады и Махаяны


Есть Единая Колесница - Экаяна.
Дхарма Будд вечна и едина.
Тантры не противоречат Сутрам, и Дзэн не противоречит Дзогчен.
Дхарма явлена для всех существ, и млеччхи - не исключение.
Тилопа ел рыб, но затем оживлял их!
Что-то не видно среди современных тантристов подобных Тилопе. :Wink:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Пока у Вас есть человеческое тело, Вам хочется кушать. Не все могут довольствоваться соевыми бобами. При чём тут сострадание?


Дмитрий, никак не ожидал от Вас услышать такой антинаучный аргумент. :Smilie: 
Я уж не говорю о здоровье, об экономике и об экологии (абсолютные преимущества вегетарианского питания доказаны десятки лет назад - с фактами и цифрами). Для буддиста же главное - это именно сострадание. 




> Вот когда реализуем радужное тело - тогда да, мясоедству бой!  Но всё равно всякие нирманакайи, излучаемые нами в миры, подобные этому, будут есть мясо.


Это уж будут не нирманакайи, а какие-то претакайи... :EEK!:  




> Больше всего меня умиляет, что у русских буддистов так развито сострадание к животным, рыбам и насекомым. И тема о мясоедстве куда более волнует, чем... Ладно, не будем о политике.


Да, довольно удобно быть мясоедом и рассуждать о политике...

----------


## куру хунг

> Есть Единая Колесница - Экаяна.
> Дхарма Будд вечна и едина.
> Тантры не противоречат Сутрам, и Дзэн не противоречит Дзогчен.
> Дхарма явлена для всех существ, и млеччхи - не исключение.
> Тилопа ел рыб, но затем оживлял их!
> Что-то не видно среди современных тантристов подобных Тилопе.


 Экаяна-эка что й за зверь такой, поди у какого-то очередного матёрого буддолога вычитал.
Тантры не противоречат Сутрам, это здорово что это уже уловили, но вот беда-Сутры противоречат Тантрам , равно как и Дзен пртиворечит Дзогчен,это и есть та самая нелинейная логика, и Михаил умоляю не распространяйтесь дальше Вы,в своём духе, не получится, то что Вы не практик,  даже Махаяны и Тхеравады видно "за версту", никого вы кроме себя не обманете, тем более о практике Тантры и Дзогчена в вашем случае не может быть и речи. Потому как только имея личный опыт практики Тантры и Дзогчена можно как-то рассуждать, о вышеупомянутом противоречии.
Да и к тому же хорош уже буддологов читать, попробуйте почитать хотя бы аутентичных тибетских авторов(не обижаутесь только бога ради), присоединусь к одному замечанию сделанному вам человеком с Дальнего Востока, хватит свой замечательный интеллект исользоватьнепонятно для чего.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Экаяна-эка что й за зверь такой, поди у какого-то очередного матёрого буддолога вычитал.


Очень жаль, что матёрый практик куру хунг не знаком даже с Лотосовой Сутрой...




> Тантры не противоречат Сутрам, это здорово что это уже уловили, но вот беда-Сутры противоречат Тантрам , равно как и Дзен пртиворечит Дзогчен,это и есть та самая нелинейная логика


Очень жаль, что матёрый практик куру хунг за нелинейной логикой не видит Дхарму Будды...




> и Михаил умоляю не распространяйтесь дальше Вы,в своём духе, не получится, то что Вы не практик,  даже Махаяны и Тхеравады видно "за версту", никого вы кроме себя не обманете, тем более о практике Тантры и Дзогчена в вашем случае не может быть и речи. Потому как только имея личный опыт практики Тантры и Дзогчена можно как-то рассуждать, о вышеупомянутом противоречии.


Очень жаль, что матёрый практик куру хунг нарушает правила Буддийского форума, давая оценочные суждения чужой практике...




> Да и к тому же хорош уже буддологов читать, попробуйте почитать хотя бы аутентичных тибетских авторов(не обижаутесь только бога ради), присоединусь к одному замечанию сделанному вам человеком с Дальнего Востока, хватит свой замечательный интеллект исользоватьнепонятно для чего.


Очень жаль, что матёрый практик куру хунг повторяет вслед за человеком с Дальнего Востока мнения об использовании чужого интеллекта...

Не обижайтесь куру хунг, но помимо буддологов, я бы Вам посоветовал почаще перечитывать труды Васубандху, Чандракирти, ламы Цонкапы и Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы. Вполне возможно, что повторение пройденного ещё больше укрепит Вашу мудрость и сострадание!

P. S.  И не подумайте, что я презрительно отношусь к млеччхам. Напротив, очень им сострадаю!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Поучительно посмотреть на проводившийся опрос:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=2508

Количество сознающих своё лицемерие впечатляет.

А голосовавшим за первый вариант можно пожелать только одного - быть поскорее съеденными каким-нибудь хищником или гневным божеством в бардо (ради их же блага в будущих жизнях).

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

В опросе добавился один желающий попасть под когти хищника или в пасть гневного божества...

Отчаянные буддисты пошли! :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

"...я хорошо понимаю, что если начну соблюдать строгую вегетарианскую диету, я не только подам хороший пример, но и буду способствовать спасению жизней невинных животных. Пока что я этого не делаю и, следовательно, вынужден признать расхождение в некоторых областях между моими принципами и делами.
...сделаем своим девизом слова: "делай столько, сколько можешь"...".

Его Святейшество Далай-Лама


Многим буддистам просто удобно прикрываться идеей о том, что "всё иллюзия". Всем бы такую искренность, как у ЕСДЛ.

----------


## Tiop

> Дмитрий, никак не ожидал от Вас услышать такой антинаучный аргумент.
> Я уж не говорю о здоровье, об экономике и об экологии (абсолютные преимущества вегетарианского питания доказаны десятки лет назад - с фактами и цифрами). Для буддиста же главное - это именно сострадание.


Обратное научное мнение не менее серьёзно обосновано.

Если Дхарма едина и непротиворечива, как Вы говорите, следовательно верны и тантрические обряды с животными, и обеты бхикку. Вот она, нелинейность.

----------


## Толя

Нда, уже давно понятно, что в такие темы отвечать... Ну че поделаешь, периодически случаются приступы сострадательного онанизма у некоторых. Это не в смысле, что обидеть, а про то, что бесплодная дурная привычка... ыхыхы Появляются люди, которые искренне думают, что через свои кулинарные предпочтения принесут многим счастье и пользу... И вот щаз я найду цытату про как это паршиво жрать миасо... Как жалко коровок и хрюшек... Такое чувство, что вопрос о том, что поесть - это очень важно. Архи важно. Все учителя заостряют на этом внимание. Это прямо стержень смысла всех сутр, тантр и тайных упадеш. А на деле вы, товарищи, попросту не втыкаете чего делать. Вот и размениваетесь по мелочам на свой желудочно - кишечный тракт и нежные чувства по отношению к избранным страдальцам. Это отнюдь не бодхичитта, это пристрастия. 
Патаму что если хоть чуть-чуть понята суть, то вопрос "что должен есть буддист", "что должен делать буддист" - звучит по меньшей мере идиотически. Вы вроде и смотрите на небо, а оказывается, что нитку в иголку вдеваете.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Если Дхарма едина и непротиворечива, как Вы говорите, следовательно верны и тантрические обряды с животными, и обеты бхикку. Вот она, нелинейность.


Tiop, я с самого начала об этом сказал. Роси Филип Капло не воюет с тантрическими обрядами и практиками, а также с невегетарианскими подношениями тхеравадинским монахам. Речь идёт всего лишь о безобразном мирском трупоедстве, которое при желании можно прикрыть любыми цитатами из Учителей и апелляцией к Тантрам.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Это уж будут не нирманакайи, а какие-то претакайи...


Миларепа ел мясо... Причём не в качестве тантрийской практики, а просто потому что был голоден. И всякий раз это приносило ему, измождённому от вынужденной голодовки, воодушевление и серьёзный прорыв в практике.

Кармапа XVI* настоял* на том, чтобы Оле и Ханна Нидал перестали придерживаться вегетарианского образа жизни.

Мой учитель тоже ест мясо... Прикажете не считать его нирманакаей?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Миларепа ел мясо... Причём не в качестве тантрийской практики, а просто потому что был голоден. И всякий раз это приносило ему, измождённому от вынужденной голодовки, воодушевление и серьёзный прорыв в практике.
> 
> Кармапа Xvi* настоял* на том, чтобы Оле и Ханна Нидал перестали придерживаться вегетарианского образа жизни.
> 
> Мой учитель тоже ест мясо... Прикажете не считать его нирманакаей?


Дмитрий, если Вы заметили, то я никогда не высказывал никаких критических замечаний в адрес ни одного Учителя. Про оживление рыб Тилопой я уже писал. Тилоп здесь нет. Практикующих в пещерах и измождённых голодом здесь тоже нет. Было время, когда Миларепа питался одной крапивной похлёбкой. С точки зрения духовной практики этот пример куда убедительнее, нежели упоминание о мясе. Оле Нидал никого не заставляет быть мясоедами, как и ННР. Слова же ЕСДЛ о "спасении жизней невинных животных" для меня неоспоримы. 

И ещё: хотя бы для интереса прочтите книгу Ф. Капло "Буддизм и вегетарианство". Возможно, это расширит Ваши представления о сострадании.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Читал. Мрачновато, но по сравнению с "Архипелагом ГУЛАГ" или "Молотом ведьм" не катит.

А похлёбку из крапивы Миларепа ел потому, что больше жрать было нечего. И поев мяса после такой голодухи, он впервые получил мощный результат в практике внутреннего тепла. И сказал: прав был Будда, что полноценное питание не помеха на Пути.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Читал. Мрачновато, но сравнению с "Архипелагом ГУЛАГ" или "Молотом ведьм" не катит.


Для меня любое насилие остаётся насилием.




> А похлёбку из крапивы Миларепа ел потому, что больше жрать было нечего. И поев мяса после такой голодухи, он впервые получил мощный результат в практике внутреннего тепла. И сказал: прав был Будда, что полноценное питание не помеха на Пути.


Будда и Миларепа были правы, но в свете хотя бы ужасов современной животноводческой промышленности нам не грех почаще вспоминать о сострадании...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Оле Нидал никого не заставляет быть мясоедами, как и ННР.


Гы... На пхове под Харьковом в 2002 г. лично слышал, как в ответ на вопрос: как быть, если в буддийском центре постоянно готовят мясную еду, а я вегетарианец, - Оле ответил: не заморачивайся и будь как все.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

И это называется "заставляет"?
У каждого своя карма, свой ум и свой путь (и свой Учитель).

----------


## fkruk

> У каждого своя карма, свой ум и свой путь (и свой Учитель).


Традиционное окончание для спора буддиста-вегетарианца с буддистом-не вегетарианцем  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> У каждого своя карма, свой ум и свой путь (и свой Учитель).


.....и Еда своя, понятно теперь.:d

----------


## Kamla

> Оле ответил: не заморачивайся и будь как все.


Да....слов нет....то есть быть массой,которой удобно управлять,а не открывать свое собственное осознание ко всему происходящему.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> вопрос "что должен есть буддист", "что должен делать буддист" - звучит по меньшей мере идиотически.


Прямо как в припеве попсовой песенки:

"Пей пиво! Ешь мясо!
Пей пиво! Ешь мясо!
Пей пиво! Ешь мясо!".

При этом очень приятно считать себя избранными тантристами, дзогченпа и дзэнскими практиками...

----------


## куру хунг

> При этом очень приятно считать себя избранными тантристами, дзогченпа и дзэнскими практиками...


И что это так волнует интересно-"неизбранных практиков"-от беда то прям :Confused:  .
Поди сострадание опять проявляете, к "избранным практикам" :Stick Out Tongue:  .
Может всё ж гораздо проще, поработать как-нибудь со своими комплексами неполноценности, да и всё станет на свои места(и необязательно буддистскими методами, обычная психотерапия подойдёт).

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Как жалко коровок и хрюшек...


Просто стыдно за подобных буддистов. 
Неплохо бы им устроить экскурсию на мясокомбинат, а уж после этого и сеанс психотерапии не помешает. Глубоко скрытые комплексы животной агрессии лечатся только радикальными методами.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Намхай Норбу Ринпоче. Ганапуджа. - М.: Шанг-Шунг, 2002. - С. 10-11:*

"Иметь сострадание означает знать, что вы делаете, быть в присутствии. В Сутре говорится, что, когда вы скачете на лошади, нужно непрерывно осознавать, что вы погоняете собственного отца-калеку, который не может ходить. Это означает упражняться в понимании ситуации. Когда я ем мясо, я точно знаю, что животное убили и оно страдало, и поэтому лучше всего есть с осознаванием, а не в состоянии полного отвлечения. если серьёзный практик, имевший опыт созерцания, ест мясо с присутствием и, таким образом, хотя бы на мгновение входит в состояние единства с животным, он может создать высшую причину для освобождения этого бедного животного. Те же, у кого такой способности нет, сохраняя присутствие и используя мантру, могут, по меньшей мере, создать благую причину. Это следует делать всегда, а не только во время Ганапуджи. Если есть мясо именно так, то это будет менее неблагим действием. Тилопа ловил рыбу, жарил её и затем щёлкал пальцами. Тем самым он создавал очень чёткую причину для освобождения этих бедных существ, которые в противном случае продолжали бы перерождаться. *Если держать рыбу в аквариуме и очень заботиться о ней, это может выглядеть благим поступком, но бедная рыба всё равно останется рыбой и из-за неведения будет перерождаться, не имея причины для прекращения перерождений.* Важно понимать это. Многие говорят, что практикующие не должны есть мясо. Некоторые критикуют меня, что я не вегетарианец. *Я мог бы быть вегетарианцем, если бы захотел, но для практики и учений главное не это. Гораздо важнее учиться осознавать и есть мясо, сохраняя присутствие. Это справедливо не только в отношении мяса, но, например, хлеба. Даже хлеб создаётся ценой гибели тысяч живых существ. Осознавание - основа сострадания. Сострадание, в котором нет осознавания, является ложным.*"

----------


## куру хунг

> Просто стыдно за подобных буддистов. 
> Неплохо бы им устроить экскурсию на мясокомбинат, а уж после этого и сеанс психотерапии не помешает. Глубоко скрытые комплексы животной агрессии лечатся только радикальными методами.


 Нет уж позвольте это нам стыдно за таких буддистов :Smilie:  , а вы должны нам сострадать :EEK!:  , а то уж совсем нечестно получается все инструменты уничижения оппонента они узурпировали :Cool:  и стыдно им за нас и сострадают они нам :Big Grin:  ,  так не пойдётпредлагаю разделить поровну, вы нам будете сострадатЬ. а нам будет стыдно за вас :Big Grin:  ,договорились?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> *Намхай Норбу Ринпоче. Ганапуджа. - М.: Шанг-Шунг, 2002. - С. 10-11:*
> 
> "Иметь сострадание означает знать, что вы делаете, быть в присутствии. В Сутре говорится, что, когда вы скачете на лошади, нужно непрерывно осознавать, что вы погоняете собственного отца-калеку, который не может ходить. Это означает упражняться в понимании ситуации. Когда я ем мясо, я точно знаю, что животное убили и оно страдало, и поэтому лучше всего есть с осознаванием, а не в состоянии полного отвлечения. если серьёзный практик, имевший опыт созерцания, ест мясо с присутствием и, таким образом, хотя бы на мгновение входит в состояние единства с животным, он может создать высшую причину для освобождения этого бедного животного. Те же, у кого такой способности нет, сохраняя присутствие и используя мантру, могут, по меньшей мере, создать благую причину. Это следует делать всегда, а не только во время Ганапуджи. Если есть мясо именно так, то это будет менее неблагим действием. Тилопа ловил рыбу, жарил её и затем щёлкал пальцами. Тем самым он создавал очень чёткую причину для освобождения этих бедных существ, которые в противном случае продолжали бы перерождаться. *Если держать рыбу в аквариуме и очень заботиться о ней, это может выглядеть благим поступком, но бедная рыба всё равно останется рыбой и из-за неведения будет перерождаться, не имея причины для прекращения перерождений.* Важно понимать это. Многие говорят, что практикующие не должны есть мясо. Некоторые критикуют меня, что я не вегетарианец. *Я мог бы быть вегетарианцем, если бы захотел, но для практики и учений главное не это. Гораздо важнее учиться осознавать и есть мясо, сохраняя присутствие. Это справедливо не только в отношении мяса, но, например, хлеба. Даже хлеб создаётся ценой гибели тысяч живых существ. Осознавание - основа сострадания. Сострадание, в котором нет осознавания, является ложным.*"


Дмитрий, если бы все русские "буддисты" обладали пониманием и осознанием ННР, то не было бы бессовестных саркастических заявлений о "жалости к коровкам и хрюшкам".

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Нет уж позвольте это нам стыдно за таких буддистов , а вы должны нам сострадать , а то уж совсем нечестно получается все инструменты уничижения оппонента они узурпировали и стыдно им за нас и сострадают они нам ,  так не пойдётпредлагаю разделить поровну, вы нам будете сострадатЬ. а нам будет стыдно за вас ,договорились?


Ешьте плоть убитых животных и успокойтесь.
Дхарма Будды всех вылечит.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Да....слов нет....то есть быть массой,которой удобно управлять,а не открывать свое собственное осознание ко всему происходящему.


Камала, вот что имеется в виду под "осознанием" (см. отрывок из наставлений Намхая Норбу Ринпоче). Включите своё осознавание, когда едите картошку - и увидите, скольким колорадским жукам Вы обязаны каждой порцией. Это создаст благую причину для бедных жуков. А жить в материальном, кармическом теле и делать вид, что ты бесплотный андел, ни одной мухи не раздавил... Это к практике Дхармы отношения не имеет.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Дмитрий, если бы все русские "буддисты" обладали пониманием и осознанием ННР, то не было бы бессовестных саркастических заявлений о "жалости к коровкам и хрюшкам".


Толин сарказм, совершенно справедливый, связан с тем, что ваша жалость ничего не меняет.

----------


## Грег

> Да....слов нет....то есть быть массой,которой удобно управлять,а не открывать свое собственное осознание ко всему происходящему.


Нет, не так!
Не нужно заморачиваться второстепенными деталями и быть привязанным к каким-то определённым моделям.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Толин сарказм, совершенно справедливый, связан с тем, что ваша жалость ничего не меняет.


Перечитайте слова ЕСДЛ из поста №138.
Идиотский сарказм здесь неуместен.

----------


## Грег

> Дмитрий, если бы все русские "буддисты" обладали пониманием и осознанием ННР, то не было бы бессовестных саркастических заявлений о "жалости к коровкам и хрюшкам".


А вы думайте о собственном сострадании и воспитывайте его же!
Не какое-то там теоретическое или "правильное", а конкретно-личное-своё, без всяческих неодобрений и стыда за чужую практику...
Тогда и проблем не будет и жизнь (по своему опыту скажу) станет легче и лучше.

PS. ННР, скорее всего, не родился с пониманием, которое у него есть сейчас. - оно появилось у него в результате практики. Так почему отказать нашим практикам в будущем понимании?

Да и вообще, - почему вы отказываете "нашим" практикам в понимании?
Вы просветлённое существо и видите всех насквозь?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> А вы думайте о собственном сострадании и воспитывайте его же!


Думаю и воспитываю. И не только прекраснодушными рассуждениями о сострадании.




> Не какое-то там теоретическое или "правильное", а конкретно-личное-своё, без всяческих неодобрений и стыда за чужую практику...


Если бы кое-кто поменьше теоретизировал, то и стыдно ни за кого бы не было.
Рассуждать-то все горазды. А вот вместо практического сострадания вылезает обыкновенный сарказм.




> Тогда и проблем не будет и жизнь (по своему опыту скажу) станет легче и лучше.


Да, у Вас, Сергей, проблем нет. Вы об этом давно уже заявили.

----------


## Грег

> Думаю и воспитываю. И не только прекраснодушными рассуждениями о сострадании.


А почему вы считаете, что кто-то только "прекраснодушно рассуждает"?



> Да, у Вас, Сергей, проблем нет. Вы об этом давно уже заявили.


А почему они у меня должны быть???  :Confused:

----------


## куру хунг

> Дхарма Будды всех вылечит.


И его вылечит , и меня вылечит ....и тебя Миша вылечит, только практикуй ты родной хоть немного, а не строчи тут посты круглосуточно, о наиправильнейшей шебунинской буддадхарме.:d

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Ps. ННР, скорее всего, не родился с пониманием, которое у него есть сейчас. - оно появилось у него в результате практики. Так почему отказать нашим практикам в будущем понимании?
> 
> Да и вообще, - почему вы отказываете "нашим" практикам в понимании?
> Вы просветлённое существо и видите всех насквозь?


Пусть развивают сострадание и понимание вместо изгаляний и иронизирования. Не нужно ничего видеть насквозь. Посты говорят сами за себя.

----------


## Грег

> Пусть развивают сострадание и понимание вместо изгаляний и иронизирования. Не нужно ничего видеть насквозь. Посты говорят сами за себя.


Не посты говорят, а их трактовки и извращённое понимание...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> И его вылечит , и меня вылечит ....и тебя Миша вылечит, только практикуй ты родной хоть немного, а не строчи тут посты круглосуточно, о наиправильнейшей шебунинской буддадхарме.:d


Давно замечено, что курухунговское изгаляние распространяется на что угодно - от шаолиньских монахов до Буддадхармы.
Вы, к сожалению, являете собой одно из весьма нелицеприятных олицетворений нарождающегося российского буддизма. Печально это.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Не посты говорял, а их трактовки и извращённое понимание...


Сергей, уже масса тредов была по этому вопросу.
Вам тоже советую - ешьте своё мясо и успокойтесь.
Стоит задеть мясоедов, как из них такое начнёт вылезать... 
Лучше не начинать и не трогать...

----------


## Грег

> Давно замечено, что курухунговское изгаляние распространяется на что угодно - от шаолиньских монахов до Буддадхармы.
> Вы, к сожалению, являете собой одно из весьма нелицеприятных олицетворений нарождающегося российского буддизма. Печально это.


Михаил, вы знаете куру хунг'а лично?  :Smilie: 
Вы знаете каким должно бытиь лицо "нарождающегося российского буддизма"?
Вам не кажется, что выводы могут быть всего лишь отражением субъективного представления о том каким всё должно быть?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Михаил, вы знаете куру хунг'а лично? 
> Вы знаете каким должно бытиь лицо "нарождающегося российского буддизма"?
> Вам не кажется, что выводы могут быть всего лишь отражением субъективного представления о том каким всё должно быть?


Я знаю куру хунга по его сообщениям. Этого вполне достаточно.
Каким всё должно быть? Читайте Суттапитаку, Винаю... Будда сказал достаточно. Сравнение не в пользу некоторых...

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, уже масса тредов была по этому вопросу.
> Вам тоже советую - ешьте своё мясо и успокойтесь.
> Стоит задеть мясоедов, как из них такое начнёт вылезать... 
> Лучше не начинать и не трогать...


Да вы не задеваете  :Smilie:  - вы пытаетесь рассказать всем о том, каким неправильным делом они занимаются.
Вы пытаетесь учить всех, кто придерживается иной точки зрения как им поступать и чем заниматься.
И это касается не только мясоедов.
Это касается всех, кто не входит в число тех, о ком вы говорите - "МЫ БУДДИСТЫ".

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Да вы не задеваете  - вы пытаетесь рассказать всем о том, каким неправильным делом они занимаются.
> Вы пытаетесь учить всех, кто придерживается иной точки зрения как им поступать и чем заниматься.
> И это касается не только мясоедов.
> Это касается всех, кто не входит в число тех, о ком вы говорите - "МЫ БУДДИСТЫ".


Вы, видимо, не успели прочитать мой предыдущий постинг...

----------


## Грег

> Я знаю куру хунга по его сообщениям. Этого вполне достаточно.


А вы уверены, что читая чьи-либо сообщения, можно воссоздать адекватный образ индивида, а не его умозрительную модель?



> Каким всё должно быть? Читайте Суттапитаку, Винаю... Будда сказал достаточно. Сравнение не в пользу некоторых...


Ну, я так понимаю, что некоторые из "здесь присутствующих" уж точно знают каким всё должно быть. Да?

----------


## Ондрий

А кто-нить может ответить мне из поборников-вегетарианцев - сколько животных (насекомых) сознательно и массово уничтожается в ходе выращивания урожая чего-бы то ни было?

Интересно получается - мясо коровы низя, а массовое убийство насекомых - нормально... Или может думают, что сельхоз-вредители давно уже все как один перешли на поедание друг-друга, а не посевов?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Михаил, что за пафос? Умерьте свой пыл и прекратите вешать на оппонентов ярлыки.  Я не помню на БФ тем с обличением вегетарианства. Обличают мясоедов. А ведь мы, ваши оппоненты - вовсе не такие принципиальные мясоеды, мерзкие и кровожадные, какими вы нас изображаете. Просто мы не забиваем голову мыслями о том, что кладём себе в рот, а оставляем место для более важных материй.

Индеец, который просит прощения у зверя, убитого на охоте, куда более мудр и сострадателен, чем кликуши от вегетарианства. Он осознаёт свою кармическую ситуацию, а вы нет.

----------


## Грег

> А кто-нить может ответить мне из поборников-вегетарианцев - сколько животных (насекомых) сознательно и массово уничтожается в ходе выращивания урожая чего-бы то ни было?
> 
> Интересно получается - мясо коровы низя, а массовое убийство насекомых - нормально... Или может думают, что сельхоз-вредители давно уже все как один перешли на поедание друг-друга, а не посевов?


А это неважно.  :Smilie: 
Главное, что сам индивид этого не видит, сам не убивает, и непосредственно не ест.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> А кто-нить может ответить мне из поборников-вегетарианцев - сколько животных (насекомых) сознательно и массово уничтожается в ходе выращивания урожая чего-бы то ни было?
> 
> Интересно получается - мясо коровы низя, а массовое убийство насекомых - нормально... Или может думают, что сельхоз-вредители давно уже все как один перешли на поедание друг-друга, а не посевов?


Избитый вопрос... Почитайте хотя бы ответы Талы:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5510&page=2

Кроме того, тхеравадинские монахи никакие урожаи не выращивают.

----------


## Ондрий

> А это неважно. 
> Главное, что сам индивид этого не видит, сам не убивает, и непосредственно не ест.


....но косвенно участвует, создавая спрос.
Убитую корову можно съесть или не съесть, она уже убита, ей от этого легче не станет.

Ага... т.е. если не кушать тех убитых сельхоз-вредителей, создавая спрос на пшеницу, то и как бы не соучаствовал.... а с коровой не катит - съел.. абыдна...  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Михаил, что за обличительный пафос? Умерьте свой пыл и прекратите вешать на оппонентов ярлыки.  Я не помню на БФ тем с обличением вегетарианства. Обличают мясоедов. А ведь мы, ваши оппоненты - вовсе не такие принципиальные мясоеды, мерзкие и кровожадные, какими вы нас изображаете. Просто мы не забиваем голову мыслями о том, что кладём себе в рот, а оставляем место для более важных материй.
> 
> Индеец, который просит прощения у зверя, убитого на охоте, куда более мудр и сострадателен, чем кликуши от вегетарианства. Он осознаёт свою кармическую ситуацию, а вы нет.


Дмитрий, вот и давайте сознавать свои кармические ситуации и закруглять эту дискуссию. Взаимные обвинения ни к чему не приведут. Замечу, что против тантрических практик я не сказал ни слова.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Кроме того, тхеравадинские монахи никакие урожаи не выращивают.


Вы монах тхеравадинской традициии?

----------


## Ондрий

> Избитый вопрос... Почитайте хотя бы ответы Талы:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5510&page=2
> 
> Кроме того, тхеравадинские монахи никакие урожаи не выращивают.


Именно избитая!

Тхервадинские монахи не должны есть и рис тогда, если они участвуют в создании спроса на него. В ходе его выращивания гибнет гиганское кол-во животных.

----------


## Ондрий

кроме того запрет на "принесения вреда растениям" исходит не из того что растения==саттва, а из того что бхикшу не должен заниматься земледелием, что будет способствовать удержанию понятия собственность и прочее по списку. Только подаяние.

----------


## Грег

> Дмитрий, вот и давайте сознавать свои кармические ситуации и закруглять эту дискуссию. Взаимные обвинения ни к чему не приведут. Замечу, что против тантрических практик я не сказал ни слова.


Вы беседуете с практикующими тантрические методы...

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы беседуете с практикующими тантрические методы...


да тантра тут вообще не причем.

*2 Михаил & other.*

обратитесь к эмчи - они всем расскажут, каким людям как надо питаться, особенно живущим в разных широтах.


И эта... прочитайте автобиографию ЕСДЛ, где он решил стать вегетарианцем и как он потом заболел... И хорош... 


Едите овощи - еште... не надо тыкать других, что они не такие продвинуые практики, прямо и косвенно намекая на свои "нравственные достоинства"... Нескромно это, право

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Я не противопоставляю тхеравадинскую традицию тантрическим методам.
Достаточно уже в ступе воду толочь.

----------


## Грег

> Взаимные обвинения ни к чему не приведут.


Да никто вас не обвиняет!
Говорите о своей точке зрения как о своей точке зрения, а не как о той, которая отражает буддийские представления, и никто вам ничего не скажет  :Smilie: .
Занимайтесь своей практикой, а другие будут заниматься своей...

----------


## Грег

> Я не противопоставляю тхеравадинскую традицию тантрическим методам.
> Достаточно уже в ступе воду толочь.


Тогда при чём здесь упоминание тхеравадинских монахов?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Да никто вас не обвиняет!
> Говорите о своей точке зрения как о своей точке зрения, а не как о той, которая отражает буддийские представления, и никто вам ничего не скажет .
> Занимайтесь своей практикой, а другие будут заниматься своей...


Напомню о том, с чего всё началось:

Тала сделала сообщение. куру хунг отреагировал в своём духе.
С чьей стороны нетерпимость к иным точкам зрения?

----------


## Грег

> Напомню о том, с чего всё началось:
> 
> Тала сделала сообщение. куру хунг отреагировал в своём духе.
> С чьей стороны нетерпимость к иным точкам зрения?


Если я вам скажу - вы удивитесь!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Если я вам скажу - вы удивитесь! :d :d :d


Вегетарианство никто никому не навязывает.
А книгу Ф. Капло почитать действительно полезно (и не только буддистам).

----------


## Грег

> Вегетарианство никто никому не навязывает.


Тогда к чему это обсуждение? - стыдно, неправильно и т.д. ...
Пусть каждый занимается практикой, существующей в его традиции, и которой он следует.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Тогда к чему это обсуждение? - стыдно, неправильно и т.д. ...
> Пусть каждый занимается практикой, существующей в его традиции, и которой он следует.


Да, пусть занимаются практикой, а не иронизируют над "бедными коровками и свинками". Некрасиво это как-то... А ещё буддисты (дзогченпа!)...

----------


## куру хунг

> Да, пусть занимаются практикой, а не иронизируют над "бедными коровками и свинками". Некрасиво это как-то... А ещё буддисты (дзогченпа!)...


 Это опять "сострадание" в наш адрес. 
Ладно продолжим -а ещё знаток и Тхеравады и Махаяны, стыдно мне за вас батенька право, прям вижу сопельки потекли, прям так и хочется платочек дать. Продолжим? Иль мож всё-таки пора завязывать?

----------


## Грег

> Да, пусть занимаются практикой, а не иронизируют над "бедными коровками и свинками". Некрасиво это как-то... А ещё буддисты (дзогченпа!)...


Ну так вы их не учите их как им нужно практиковать, и не говорите, как вам за них стыдно.
У вас нет знания всех буддийских направлений и воззрений разных школ и учений.
Перед "иронией" вам пытались объяснить смысл, даже приводили слова учителей, но из ваших слов последовало, что "наши" практики таким пониманием, как у учителей обладать не могут. Такое ощущение, что вы обладаете всеведением и видите, кто и что понимает, на основе им написанного.

Так что, прежде чем говорить - "некрасиво" - следует и на себя взглянуть...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Пост №140 - образец буддийской мудрости и сотрадания.
куру хунг - Вы тоже сама мудрость и сотрадание.
Гости форума будут в восторге от таких "буддистов".

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Сансарический механизм...

_Сидит ёжик на обрыве и зовет:
- Лошадка! Лошадка!
Подходит корова, долго слушает и спрашивает:
- Ты чё орешь?
Ёжик не обращает внимания:
- Лошадка! Лошадка!
Корова злится:
- Ты кому кричишь?
Ёжик не обращает внимания:
- Лошадка! Лошадка!
Корова в ярости разбегается и, пытаясь боднуть ёжика, не успевает затормозить и с диким воплем срывается с обрыва.
Ёжик, немного погодя:
- Коровка! Коровка!_

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Ну так вы их не учите их как им нужно практиковать, и не говорите, как вам за них стыдно.
> У вас нет знания всех буддийских направлений и воззрений разных школ и учений.
> Перед "иронией" вам пытались объяснить смысл, даже приводили слова учителей, но из ваших слов последовало, что "наши" практики таким пониманием, как у учителей обладать не могут. Такое ощущение, что вы обладаете всеведением и видите, кто и что понимает, на основе им написанного.
> 
> Так что, прежде чем говорить - "некрасиво" - следует и на себя взглянуть...


Перечитайте внимательно тред.
Я ни слова не говорил что-то против Учителей, школ, традиций и воззрений.
Дхарма Будды едина и непротиворечива.
Практике я тоже никого не учил.
Речь шла только о том, что не следует цитированием Учителей и тантрическими практиками прикрывать мирское мясоедение и чревоугодие.
Я даже дал ссылку на опрос, где большинство форумчан сознают своё лицемерие относительно употребления мяса. Это честная и прямая позиция. Была приведена цитата из ЕСДЛ. Так что не надо, Сергей, с больной головы на здоровую...

----------


## Грег

> Пост №140 - образец буддийской мудрости и сотрадания.
> куру хунг - Вы тоже сама мудрость и сотрадание.
> Гости форума будут в восторге от таких "буддистов".


Это, Михаил, говорит о том, что вы вообще не понимаете о чём говорилось в том посте.
А говорилось о том, что если неспособен видеть первостепенный смысл учения, то приходится обращаться к второстепенным. И эти второстепенные считать самыми важными.

Ps. А за гостей форума не отвечайте.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Речь шла только о том, что не следует цитированием Учителей и тантрическими практиками прикрывать мирское мясоедение и чревоугодие.
> ...


Михаил, я уже задавал вам вопрос - с чего вы решили, что способны распознать истинные устремления практикующих и смысл практик?
Почему вы своё восприятие выдаёте за то, каким всё есть на самом деле?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Это, Михаил, говорит о том, что вы вообще не понимаете о чём говорилось в том посте.
> А говорилось о том, что если неспособен видеть первостепенный смысл учения, то приходится обращаться к второстепенным. И эти второстепенные считать самыми важными.
> 
> Ps. А за гостей форума не отвечайте.


Я прекрасно могу отличить действительно буддийское воззрение (например, цитата, приведённая Дмитрием из ННР) от стёба и сарказма (чем славится, например, куру хунг). Гостей форума тоже не нужно за дураков держать.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Михаил, я уже задавал вам вопрос - с чего вы решили, что способны распознать истинные устремления практикующих и смысл практик?
> Почему вы своё восприятие выдаёте за то, каким всё есть на самом деле?


В очередной раз повторяю - тантрические практики не имеют к этому разговору никакого отношения. Готов повторить и другое - посты некоторых дзогченовцев говорят сами за себя. Ни Оле Нидал, ни ННР так себя не ведут.

----------


## Грег

> Я прекрасно могу отличить действительно буддийское воззрение (например, цитата, приведённая Дмитрием из ННР) от стёба и сарказма (чем славиться, например, куру хунг). Гостей форума тоже не нужно за дураков держать.


Ну что'ж  :Smilie: .
В общем-то, я это давно уже понял - у многих есть достаточное количество самонадеянность в верности собственного восприятия...  :Smilie: 

Ps. Где-то недавно были описаны результаты исследования о "правильности" считывания интонации и воззрения по написанным сообщениям в сети.
Процент достоверности был крайне низок, при полной уверенности и пишущих и читающих в верности трактовок...

Ps. Скажите, - что для вас важнее - что сказано (суть или смысл) или как сказано (с сарказмом, к примеру)?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кстати, сижу редактирую журнальную статью... Граждане вегетарианцы! Тут вопрос не только кулинарный, всё гораздо сложнее, всё тесно (кармически) взаимосвязано:

_29 апреля в столице Урала – Екатеринбурге на базе Екатеринбургского филиала ФГУ МНТК «Микрохирургия глаза» им. акад. С.Н.Фёдорова открылся Wetlab – первый в России учебно-тренажерный центр для обучения офтальмохирургов. 
(...)
В тренажерном зале врач может пробовать себя, свои ощущения и возможности, приобретает маневренность – говоря простым языком, «набивает руку». В качестве тренажерного материала будут применяться свиные глаза, самые близкие по строению к человеческим. Поставлять их будут с местных мясокомбинатов._

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Скажите, - что для вас важнее - что сказано (суть или смысл) или как сказано (с сарказмом, к примеру)?


О сути и о смысле Дхармы Будды с сарказмом не говорят.
Читайте Сутры, Шастры и книги Учителей.
Практиковать всегда лучше, чем попусту иронизировать.

----------


## Грег

> В очередной раз повторяю - тантрические практики не имеют к этому разговору никакого отношения. Готов повторить и другое - посты некоторых дзогченовцев говорят сами за себя. Ни Оле Нидал, ни ННР так себя не ведут.


Ну, во-первых, Оле Нидал и ННР - практики с многолетним стажем и, соответственно, с определённой реализацией - следовало бы делать скидку на это по отношению к присутствующим.
Во вторых, тантрические практики - это образ жизни, если понимания этого нет, то нет, ИМХО, вообще никакого понимания тантрической практики. 
Поэтому, в третьих, - тантрические практики к мясоедению имеют непосредственное отношение, ввиду того, что это образ жизни.

----------


## Грег

> О сути и о смысле Дхармы Будды с сарказмом не говорят.
> Читайте Сутры, Шастры и книги Учителей.
> Практиковать всегда лучше, чем попусту иронизировать.


Термин "попусту" можно отнести почти ко всем беседам на этом форуме.
Всегда лучше практиковать, вместо пустопорожней болтовни. - Этим пока все участники форума не отличаются  :Smilie: .
А сарказм иногда полезен, чтобы обратить внимание на луну, а не на указующий на неё палец...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Ну, во-первых, Оле Нидал и ННР - практики с многолетним стажем и, соответственно, с определённой реализацией - следовало бы делать скидку на это к присутствующим.


Остаётся только пожелать некоторым практикам развить свою мудрость и сотрадание до уровня своих Учителей.
Перечитайте этот тред с первой страницы, и Вы увидите не просто разницу, а пропасть. Эта пропасть зияет во всех темах о вегетарианстве...




> Во вторых, тантрические практики - это образ жизни, если понимания этого нет, то нет, ИМХО, вообще никакого понимания тантрической практики. 
> Поэтому, в третьих, - тантрические практики к мясоедению имеют непосредственное отношение, ввиду того, что это образ жизни.


Касательно "образа жизни" и "непосредственного отношения" - читайте внимательнее ЕСДЛ и ННР - они нигде и никогда не настаивали на хищническом образе жизни. Напротив, очень положительно относятся к вегетарианству. ЕСДЛ сам был вегетарианцем и намерен вновь им стать.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> А сарказм иногда полезен, чтобы обратить внимание на луну, а не на указующий на неё палец...


Любой сарказм, чёрный юмор и стёб с Дхармой Будды несовместим.
А на Луну указывают другими способами.
Будда перед своими учениками что-то не изгалялся...

----------


## Грег

> Остаётся только пожелать некоторым практикам развить свою мудрость и сотрадание до уровня своих Учителей.
> Перечитайте этот тред с первой страницы, и Вы увидите не просто разницу, а пропасть. Эта пропасть зияет во всех темах о вегетарианстве...


Пропасть сияет в уме читающего! и В его понимании происходящего.



> Касательно "образа жизни" и "непосредственного отношения" - читайте внимательнее ЕСДЛ и ННР - они нигде и никогда не настаивали на хищническом образе жизни. Напротив, очень положительно относятся к вегетарианству. ЕСДЛ сам был вегетарианцем и намерен вновь им стать.


Хм...  :Smilie: 
А кто из присутствующих в теме настаивает на хищническом образе жизни???
По именам, пжлста!

----------


## Грег

> Любой сарказм, чёрный юмор и стёб с Дхармой Будды несовместим.
> А на Луну указывают другими способами.
> Будда перед своими учениками что-то не изгалялся...


Будда и Наропу по голове башмаком не бил и Миларепу не мучил  :Smilie: .

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Пропасть сияет в уме читающего! и В его понимании происходящего.


Пропасть зияет в постингах некоторых мясоедов.
Умеющий читать да прочтёт!




> А кто из присутствующих в теме настаивает на хищническом образе жизни???
> По именам, пжлста!


Прочитайте книгу Ф. Капло. Тогда обнаружить имена не составит большого труда. Разговор теряет всякий смысл. Похоже, что каждый останется при своём. Я Вас ни в чём не убеждаю и ни на чём не настаиваю. Каждый сам себе судья. А голосование все прекрасно показало.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Будда и Наропу по голове башмаком не бил и Миларепу не мучил .


Да, сплошные Тилопы и Марпы на форуме...

----------


## Грег

> Да, сплошные Тилопы и Марпы на форуме...


Ну а вы-то откуда об этом знаете?  :Smilie: 
Самонадеянность?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Да их за версту видать...

----------


## куру хунг

> Да их за версту видать...


...А вас за две версты видать.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> ...А вас за две версты видать.


Опять "Марпа" вылез!:d :d :d

----------


## куру хунг

> Опять "Марпа" вылез!:d :d :d


 Нет , неправильно это, Вы же нормальный "правильный" буддист, значит Вы не должны меня оскорблять, мы же договаривались, Вы можете только сострадать, а мне как "неправильному" буддисту должно быть "стыдно за Вас, о то хрень какая-то получается, как же гости БФ поймут кто из нас "правильный", а кто "неправильный" буддист. давайте уж батенька исправляйтесь

----------


## Аньезка

Если есть мясо - нормально, то можно я съем вас, ваших мам, пап, братьев, сестер, жён и мужей? Чем вы лучше животных? :Confused:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Нет , неправильно это, Вы же нормальный "правильный" буддист, значит Вы не должны меня оскорблять, мы же договаривались, Вы можете только сострадать, а мне как "неправильному" буддисту должно быть "стыдно за Вас, о то хрень какая-то получается, как же гости БФ поймут кто из нас "правильный", а кто "неправильный" буддист. давайте уж батенька исправляйтесь


Друг мой, куру хунг! Как ты и советуешь в своей подписи, обращаюсь к тебе на "ты":
оставь, пожалуйста, в покое вегетарианцев, "знатоков Тхеравады и Махаяны" и прочих недопрактиков в покое, не посылай их к психотерапевтам лечиться от комплексов и не предлагай им с великим состраданием платочки для утешения. Следуй спокойно своей практике, ешь мясо, пестуй мудрость и сострадание. Тогда гости БФ оценят всех по достоинству!

----------


## куру хунг

О кей, договорились. Давай на этом и завяжем уже.

----------


## Грег

> Если есть мясо - нормально, то можно я съем вас, ваших мам, пап, братьев, сестер, жён и мужей? Чем вы лучше животных?


Ничем.
Пока мы с вами в сансаре - ничем не лучше.

----------


## Буль

Друзья, надо вот вам оно? Семь страниц заполнили неизвестно чем! Хоть на одну хрюшку от этого меньше убили?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Ничем.
> Пока мы с вами в сансаре - ничем не лучше.


Вот и не надо друг друга пожирать.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Друзья, надо вот вам оно? Семь страниц заполнили неизвестно чем! Хоть на одну хрюшку от этого меньше убили?


Прочитают люди высказывание ЕСДЛ, книгу Ф. Капло (она уже как минимум двух форумчан к вегетарианству привела)... 
Вода, как говорится, камень точит.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Чем вы лучше животных?


Ничем. Думаю, Вам, нагвалистке, не нужно напоминать замечательное место из второго тома? Сегодня Карлито съест зайца, завтра кто-то съест Карлито... Сансара... А Вы хотите, чтобы всё стерильно - перестать есть хрюшек и убедить себя, что это меньшее зло, чем тысячами убивать микроорганизмы и насекомых.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Это действительно меньшее зло.
Ни убеждать не нужно, ни сравнивать.
Что лучше - людоедство с трупоедством или гибель микроорганизмов?

----------


## Kamla

=Дмитрий Кармапенко=




> Камала, вот что имеется в виду под "осознанием" (см. отрывок из наставлений Намхая Норбу Ринпоче). Включите своё осознавание, когда едите картошку - и увидите, скольким колорадским жукам Вы обязаны каждой порцией. Это создаст благую причину для бедных жуков.


 Уважаемый,Дмитрий Кармапенко,я пишу эти строки вовсе не для того,чтобы спорить с Вами.Как я уже и писала выше,сейчас очень много информации на это тему,и то,чем питать свое тело-личный выбор каждого из нас,так как каждый в ответе прежде всего сам за себя.
Но,не мне,не буддистке,говорить Вам о том,что чем больше сил приложенно к убийству существа,тем плачевнее оно для него оборачивается кармически.




> А жить в материальном, кармическом теле и делать вид, что ты бесплотный андел, ни одной мухи не раздавил... Это к практике Дхармы отношения не имеет.


 Я не призываю Вас,или кого бы то не было принимать джайнизм,и доводить все до абсурда.Однако,я не думаю,что человеческое существо не сможет нормально функционировать,если не примет очередную порцию мяса.
Стоит-ли убивать самому,или спонсировать убийство,если можно этого избежать?
А всего-навсего дело в том,что в наше время человек на столько загрязнён,именно на грубо-телесно-физическом плане,что ему и не в домёк что это не он хочет мяса,а паразиты внутри его кишечника,да и не только.Те из вас,кто хоть раз делал очистки тела знают о чем я говорю.

 Другое дело,если мясоедение включает в себя ваша тантрическая практика данная Ламой.Но и в таком случае,так же как и в практике с галлюциногенными препаратами,интоксикаций(мясо,бханг,вино,и тд) должно становиться меньше.Если же их пропорции относительно практике остаются на месте,или увеличиваются,то тут явно что-то не то.

----------


## Аньезка

> Ничем. Думаю, Вам, нагвалистке, не нужно напоминать замечательное место из второго тома? Сегодня Карлито съест зайца, завтра кто-то съест Карлито... Сансара... А Вы хотите, чтобы всё стерильно - перестать есть хрюшек и убедить себя, что это меньшее зло, чем тысячами убивать микроорганизмы и насекомых.


Да не надо мне книгами в нос тыкать. Я мясо есть перестала в 8 лет, когда узнала что мне на тарелочке подают трупы убитых животных. Я тогда ни о буддизме, ни о нагвализме знать не знала.

----------


## Kamla

> Нет, не так!
> Не нужно заморачиваться второстепенными деталями и быть привязанным к каким-то определённым моделям.



Так ведь и Вы выбрали модель-Тибетский Буддизм,со своими тантрами,и мантрами.Это-ли не модель?
Согласна,фанатеть не надо,типа я - умный вег,а вы-недалёкие ракшасы.Всем желательно проявлять  сострадание к инакомыслищим.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

2 Камала:
По поводу пропорций: Вы, похоже, путаете индуистскую тантру (практику панчамакара) с буддийской. Ринпоче нигде не указывает, что количество мяса и алкоголя должно уменьшаться от пуджи к пудже, пока практику всё это не надоест окончательно. Тут другая мотивация.

По поводу чисток: Вы случайно не по Малахову "чистились"?

Рассказали бы Вы о возможности обходиться без мяса индейцам или чукчам. Или шахтёру, который пашет в забое. Кстати, шаолиньские монахи тоже ели мясо - им такую привилегию даровал император.

А Намхай Норбу Ринпоче на лекции ответил просто и не стесняясь:
- Едите ли Вы мясо?
- Конечно, мне нравится мясо.
Намхай Норбу Ринпоче. Лекция в Киеве о сущности учения Дзогчен // Зеркало. - 2001. № 1. - С. 30.

Вот и я не стесняюсь. И не надо мне рассказывать, какой я тамасичный, грубый и помрачённый. Мясо я ем далеко не каждый день и, в отличие от некоторых,  :Wink:  вообще не делаю из еды культа и не озабочен подобными вопросами.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Мясо я ем далеко не каждый день и, в отличие от некоторых,  вообще не делаю из еды культа и не озабочен подобными вопросами.


А на человечинку не желаете перейти? :Wink:

----------


## Kamla

> А кто-нить может ответить мне из поборников-вегетарианцев - сколько животных (насекомых) сознательно и массово уничтожается в ходе выращивания урожая чего-бы то ни было?
> 
> Интересно получается - мясо коровы низя, а массовое убийство насекомых - нормально... Или может думают, что сельхоз-вредители давно уже все как один перешли на поедание друг-друга, а не посевов?


Шубхар,а Вы попробуйте поразмыслить над тем,сколько зерна выращивается+так же сознательно насекомых уничтожается в ходе выращивания зерна для откорма скота.Эта цифра Вас шокирует гораздо сильнее..

----------


## Kamla

> По поводу пропорций: Вы, похоже, путаете индуистскую тантру (практику панчамакара) с буддийской. Ринпоче нигде не указывает, что количество мяса и алкоголя должно уменьшаться от пуджи к пудже, пока практику всё это не надоест окончательно. Тут другая мотивация.


Как не странно,это я читала в буддийской литературе,а так же мне про это говорили лично последователи Оле Нидала.
Мотивацию я понимаю,она хороша.Бесспорно.Только вот у всех-ли есть качества осуществить эту практику надлежащим образом,а не льстить себе,как это тут уже говорилось не однократно форумчанами.Или быть может Вы на своём опыте расскажете как это действует на вас,на практику,что ощущает животное съеденное вами.Только из своего личного опыта,и осознания,а не цитатами.




> По поводу чисток: Вы случайно не по Малахову "чистились"?


Нет,не по Молахову.




> в отличие от некоторых,  вообще не делаю из еды культа и не озабочен подобными вопросами.


Интересно от кого,так как я этим вроде тоже пока не занимаюсь.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

" Буддизм учит нас, что каждое живое существо было когда-то нашей матерью, отцом, мужем, женой, сестрой, братом, сыном или дочерью в череде непрекращающихся восхождений и нисхождений по лестнице причинно-следственных связей через бессчётное число перевоплощений. Стало быть нет ни единого существа, не исключая и обитателей животного мира, чьё родство с нами не состоялось хотя бы однажды. Как тогда может тот, кто по идее должен относиться ко всем живым существам, как к самому себе, поедать плоть тех, кто имеет с ним одну сущность, одну природу, не занимаясь при этом особой формой каннибализма? Можно также посмотреть на этот вопрос и под другим углом: поскольку потенциал нашей Природы Будды безграничен, тот, кто сегодня является коровой, вполне может в будущем переродиться человеком и в этом состоянии осознать присущее ему совершенство — т.е. стать Буддой17. Таким образом, мы имеем фундаментальное буддийское учение о том, что все формы жизни, человеческая или любая иная — неприкосновенны. Конечно, не следует это трактовать как призыв к тому, чтобы относиться к людям как к скоту, а коров держать за людей — ведь вполне очевидно, что каждый имеет свои способности и свои специфические нужды. Это, скорее, призыв к тому, чтобы построить общество справедливости, в котором права братьев наших меньших не будут игнорироваться и попираться.

Когда иудо-христианские религии, от избыточного соблазна самообожествления, возвели человека в статус ”венца творения”, остался лишь шаг до того, чтобы наделить его правом вершить вопросы жизни и смерти в отношении животных.

Библия гласит:

”...И сказал Бог: сотворим человека по образу Нашему, по подобию Нашему; и да владычествует он над рыбами морскими, и над птицами небесными, и над скотом, и над всею землёю, и над всеми гадами, пресмыкающимися по земле...”

(Бытие 1.26 — Прим. пер.)

”...И сказал им Бог: плодитесь и размножайтесь, и наполняйте землю, и обладайте ею...”

(Бытие 1.28 — Прим. пер.)

”...И благословил Бог Ноя и сынов его, и сказал им: ... да трепещут и да страшатся вас все звери земные, и все птицы небесные, всё, что движется на земле, и все рыбы морские; в ваши руки отданы они”.

(Бытие 9.1 — Прим. пер.)

По мнению эколога и социолога Яна Мак Харга, историков Арнольда Тойнби и Линна Уайта, а также многих других думающих личностей, эти роковые слова во многом предопределили разрушительный ход развития западной цивилизации за последние 2000 лет. Несколько лет тому назад, читая лекции в Университете Куинс, Кингстрон, штат Онтарио, на тему отношения западного человека к природе, Мак Харг следующим образом охарактеризовал эту библейскую догму:

”Если хотите найти писание, слепая вера и дословное следование нормам которого, без знания теологических источников, объяснят весь разрушительный вандализм западной цивилизации за последние 2000 лет, вам не придётся далеко ходить за примером — этот жуткий и пагубный текст перед вами” (Натуралист Онтарио, Март 1973, с. 21).

Ланкаватара-Сутра, Сурангама-Сутра, Махапаринирвана-Сутра и Брахмаджала-Сутра в один голос, прямо осуждают употребление мяса. Рассмотрим эти отрывки из Ланкаватара-Сутры, в которой целая глава посвящена недопустимости мясоедения:

”Во имя идеалов добра и чистоты, Бодхисаттве надлежит воздерживаться от употребления в пищу умерщвленной плоти, рождённой от семени, крови и тому подобного. Во избежание устрашения животных и внушения им ужаса, Бодхисаттва, добивающийся обретения сострадания, да не вкушает плоти живых существ...

Неверно то, что мясо годится в пищу, коль скоро животное не было убито вами самостоятельно, по вашему приказу либо намеренно не предназначалось вам... запомните, в будущем могут придти те..., кто под влиянием своей привязанности к мясу, будут выстраивать разнообразные хитроумные аргументы в оправдание мясоедения...

Как бы то ни было... употребление мяса в любом виде, любым способом, в любом месте однозначно и навсегда запрещено... Мясо же употреблять я никому не дозволял, не дозволяю и не буду дозволять впредь...”.35

Или эти строки из Сурангама-Сутры:

”Цель практик Дхьяны36 и попыток достижения Самадхи37 состоит в том, чтобы избежать страданий жизни, но ища избавления от страданий для себя, как можем мы продолжать причинять его другим? До тех пор, пока вы не научитесь контролировать свой ум до такой степени, что самоя мысль о жестокости или убийстве будет вам противна, не избежать вам оков бытия... После моей Паринирваны38, в последнюю Кальпу39, всевозможные демоны будут являться повсюду, обманывая людей и внушая им, что они могут продолжать питаться плотью и достигнуть при этом Просветления... Как может Бхикшу, желающий стать освободителем всех прочих, сам жить за счёт крови и плоти других живых существ?”40

Махапаринирвана-Сутра (версия Махаяны) гласит: ”Употребление мяса в пищу уничтожает зерно великого сострадания”.

По поводу ахимсы (непричинение вреда живым существам) Энциклопедия буддизма пишет:

”В Китае и Японии употребление мяса в пищу рассматривалось как зло и подвергалось гонениям... употребление мяса постепенно сошло на нет (около 517 года н.э.), и эта тендеция преобладала повсеместно. Стало непринято использовать мясо в рационе храмов и монастырей.41

В Японии, до самой середины Xix века, пока буддизм оставался реальной силой в жизни рядовых японцев, на мясо существовало табу42. Япония, де факто, являлась вегетарианским государством. Для простого монаха, не говоря уже о роси, отведать рыбы означало реальную опасность получить в спину презрительное намагусубодзу! — ”эй, нечестивый монах, пропахший сырой рыбой!”

В дневнике Дзэнского мастера Догэна, который он вёл будучи в Xiii веке в Китае, мы находим дальнейшие подтверждения тому, насколько реален был запрет на употребление мяса в Китае. Догэн спрашивает своего учителя Джу-Чинга: ”Каковы должны быть умственный настрой и ежедневные дела ученика, занимающегося буддийской медитацией и прочими практиками?” Джу-Чинг отвечал, что одной из вещей, которых ему надлежит избегать, является употребление мяса.

Понятие ахимса и имя Ашока (могущественный император буддийской Индии, 263 – 233 гг. до н.э.) неразрывно связаны между собой. Перед тем как принять буддизм, Ашока, безжалостный завоеватель, стал причиной жестокой смерти многих тысяч людей. После того как он принял учение Будды, массовое уничтожение людей и животных в его царстве прекратилось, и наступило относительное благоденствие. Он запретил принесение животных в жертву и ограничил употребление в пищу мяса. ”Я провёл в жизнь закон, запрещающий убийство определённых видов животных и тому подобное, — высечено на одной из его колонн-эдиктов, — ибо величайший расцвет Праведности среди людей происходит от проповеди непричинения вреда всему живому и воздержания от убийства живых существ”.

Ведь в конце концов, причина необходимости отказа от мяса не в том, что Будда якобы говорил или не говорил. Подлинная причина коренится во внутренне присущей всем нам нравственной добродетели, сострадании и жалости, которые, действуя, сами неминуемо приведут нас к уважению всех форм жизни. Вполне очевидно в этом случае, что намеренно отнимать жизнь или через потребление мяса косвенно побуждать других делать это за вас, — действия, противоречащие этим фундаментальным качествам человеческой природы.

От убеждённых сторонников мясоедения можно порой услышать снисходительное: ”Ведь даже употребляя только растительную пищу, вы всё равно совершаете убийство. Какая разница между, скажем, лишением жизни свиньи и цветущего растения?” Отвечаю: ”Самая что ни на есть существенная!” Разве картофелина жалобно плачет, когда её выдёргивают из земли, как телёнок, отнимаемый от матери? Разве лист сельдерея визжит, корчась от боли и ужаса, когда его срывают, как свинья, которую ведут на бойню и вспарывают ножом горло? Какую горечь утраты, боль одиночества или муки страха может испытывать пучок салата-латука?

Нам не нужен замысловатый полиграф, чтобы продемонстрировать факт наличия некоей формы сознания у растений. Но не вызывает также сомнений и то, что сознание это присутствует у растений в зачаточной, рудиментарной форме, куда более примитивной, нежели у млекопитающих, с их высокоразвитой нервной системой. Не требуется сложных тестов и для того, чтобы понять, что те же коровы, свиньи, овцы могут испытывать боль не в меньшей степени, чем люди. Кто не видел, как они дрожат и извиваются, корчатся, стонут и плачут, когда их истязают или калечат, как делают они всё возможное, чтобы любой ценой избежать боли!

И если уж на то пошло, то многие фрукты и овощи вообще могут быть собраны без причинения смерти или какого-либо вреда растению. Это включает ягоды, бахчевые культуры, бобовые, орехи, семена, тыквы, кабачки и многие другие виды овощей. Картофель выкапывают из земли, когда само растение уже умерло. Большинство овощных культур — вообще однолетние растения, и сбор урожая совпадает или лишь ненамного предупреждает их естественную смерть. 

Существуют также научные данные, свидетельствующие о том, что наши зубы, челюстной аппарат и длинный, витой кишечник не приспособлены для потребления мясной пищи.69 Так, например, пищеварительный тракт человека в 10-12 раз превышает длину его тела, тогда как у плотоядных, таких как волк, лев или кошка, этот показатель равен трём, что позволяет их пищеварительной системе в кратчайшие сроки избавляться от таких быстро разлагающихся органических продуктов, как мясо, избегая образования токсинов гниения. Помимо этого, желудок плотоядных животных имеет, по сравнению с человеческим, повышенную концентрацию соляной кислоты, что позволяет им легко усваивать тяжелую мясную пищу. Сегодня многие учёные сходятся во мнении, что фрукты, овощи, орехи, семена и злаковые культуры представляются наиболее оптимальной пищей для человеческого организма.

Итак, нам хорошо известно, что без пищи нам долго не протянуть, а вся наша пища состоит из материи, которая так или иначе когда-то была живой. Но поскольку мы можем обходиться без плоти умерщвленных животных и при этом оставаться здоровыми и полными сил, зачем тогда, имея в избытке необходимую для нашего благоденствия растительную пищу, продолжать отнимать жизнь у ни в чём не повинных существ?

Подчас в некоторых кругах не чуждых ”духовности” людей бытует странное мнение: ”Конечно мы едим мясо, — заявляют они, — ну и что с того? Важно ведь не то, чем мы наполняем свой желудок, а то, что наполняет наш ум”. Хотя и правда, что очищение своего ума от заблуждений и освобождение из эгоистического плена собственного ”Я” является весьма благородными целями, но как можем мы надеяться достичь любви и взаимопонимания со всеми живыми существами, продолжая закусывать ими?


Дзэнский Мастер Иккю


Спасенье птиц, зверей, включая нас самих, —

Вот цель религиозных практик Шакьямуни.



Дзэнский Мастер Догэн


Всякое существо на земле

По-своему совершенно:

Где бы оно ни находилось,

Ему удаётся занять своё место в мире."

Роси Филип Капло

----------


## woltang

Михаил спасибо вам за большое количество ссылок. 
 НО вот скажу вам -  для тех людей которые не хотят этого слышать, они этого и не услышат, те которые хотят услышать - услышат и уже услышали. Просто не о чем спорить. 
  ПОэтому отпустите всё это, отпустите. С миром и покоем.

----------


## Грег

> Вот и не надо друг друга пожирать.


Михаил, вот вы жалуетесь, что мясоеды поднимают бучу, когда с ними об этом говоришь.
Но какого ... , вы учите других как надо поступать?
Почему вы считаете, что знаете кому что надо, кому не надо?
Считайте для себя - что вам надо, что нет. - Какие проблемы-то?
Вы кроме своих "фактов" ничего больше не видите. - Съем мясо - значит, по факту, пожираешь соседа и не имеешь сострадания. - Не чушь ли?
Может ещё и в суть попытаетесь заглянуть?
Или вы уже в самой сути этой сути?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Прошу прощения у всех тантриков и дгогченовцев за навязчивые цитаты.

----------


## Грег

> Прошу прощения у всех тантриков и дгогченовцев за навязчивые цитаты.


Да не надо ни у кого прощения просить , и не надо никого жалеть.
Думайте лучше о собственной практике и соблюдении собственных обязательств и обетов, если они у вас есть.
Это весьма полезнее!

Ваши цитаты отражают только ваше мировоззрение и не учитывают того, что в него не вписывается.
Я понимаю, конечно, что для вас не существует ничего, кроме мира созданного вашим умом.  и вы имеете право на это!!!
Но, следует учитывать, что и у любого  другого существа имеется мир созданный его собственным умом и он в нём живёт! Он в вём живёт!!!, а не я или вы!
Давайте уважать мнение и выбор ближнего! Тем более, что мы можем и не знать суть мировоззрения и устремления этого бтижнего.
Занимайтесь своей практикой! И думайте о собственном освобождении, а не "миссионерствуйте" среди заблудших мясоедов.

PS. И не следует считать, что те, кого вы называете "мясоедами" призывают убивать!!!
Не надо фантазировать.

----------


## Грег

касательно приведённых цитат о платоядных:

Такое сравнение некорректно! Человек, не является чисто плотоядным! Он всеяден!, как свинья, к примеру.
Поэтому, длина кишечника и строение пищеварительного тракта у него такое, каким оно и должно быть для этого.
Можно ещё спросить - почему у человека нет рубца (часть пищеварительного тракта жвачных травоядных, если кто не знает)  :Smilie: , если у него такой длинный кишечник, расчитанный на раст. пищу...

----------


## Грег

> Так ведь и Вы выбрали модель-Тибетский Буддизм,со своими тантрами,и мантрами.Это-ли не модель?


Я ничего не выбирал!
И, то, что записано у меня в профиле, отражает не модель, а информацию для читающего по возможным! моим взглядам.



> Согласна,фанатеть не надо,типа я - умный вег,а вы-недалёкие ракшасы.Всем желательно проявлять  сострадание к инакомыслищим.


Ну а к чему тогда все эти разговоры  :Smilie: ? Пусть каждый занимается своей практикой.
Считаешь, что кто-то поступает не так, как ты, и не слушает тебя, так отойди в сторону, а не "миссионерствуй". Тем более, что ты можешь чего-то и не знать (не понимать).

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Сергей, вчера был 29-й лунный день: "неудачный момент - большинство дел пойдёт вкривь и вкось". Поэтому я был излишне категоричен. У Вас же прошу отдельное прощение, учитывая то, что сегодня Вам исполнилось шесть лет! :Smilie: 
Поздравляю!

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, вчера был 29-й лунный день: "неудачный момент - большинство дел пойдёт вкривь и вкось". Поэтому я был излишне категоричен. У Вас же прошу отдельное прощение, учитывая то, что сегодня Вам исполнилось шесть лет!
> Поздравляю!


Спасибо!  :Smilie: 

Ps. Я'ж говорил - не надо извиняться.
У меня, тем более  :Smilie: , ибо мне не на что обижаться.

----------


## woltang

МИхаил вы настоящий мужчина!

----------


## Буль

Ура! Наконец-то это закончилось!  :Smilie:

----------


## Melnik

Согласен - человек по способности желудка переваривать пищу находится посередине, между коровой и волком.

----------


## Вао

так гласит первая клятва Бодхисатвы.

Так неужели, у того, кто искренне произносит её, не возникнет желания уменьшить страдания живым существам и в обычном мирском понимании??? Думаю, не стоит подозревать вегетарианцев в коварстве, лицемерии или примитивном понимании Дхармы.

----------


## Грег

> так гласит первая клятва Бодхисатвы.
> 
> Так неужели, у того, кто искренне её произносит её, не возникнет желания уменьшить страдания живым существам и в обычном мирском понимании??? Думаю, не стоит подозревать вегетарианцев в коварстве, лицемерии или примитивном понимании Дхармы.


Никто, вроде бы, этого и не говорил...
Чистые и полезные устремления.

----------


## Тала

Вегетарианство – определенный уровень сознания, все рано или поздно становятся вегетарианцами – не в этой жизни так в следующей. Я лично ничего не имею против вашего мясоедения, это ваше право. Я просто спрашиваю, не привязаны ли вы к нему. Тантрические практики возникли в Тибете в связи с тем, что там порой не было никакой другой пищи, и оставалось либо умирать, либо есть мясо. В тех условиях это был выход из положения: есть мясо и читать мантры для спасения души животного. В современных условиях, когда в супермаркетах полно совершенно разнообразной растительной еды подобная практика выглядит мягко говоря странно. Следствие в современном буддизме плавно превратилось в причину. Медведь и то ведет себя гораздо более гуманно. Он никогда не охотится и не ест мясной пищи, когда в изобилии растительный корм, а именно осенью, когда в изобилии ягоды и орехи. 
Смотрела как раз недавно интервью с Оле Нидалом, а рядом сидел мой 9-летний сын. Оле говорит, что никогда не просит, чтобы животное зарезали ради него, но если кусок уже лежит на тарелке, то он его съест, потому что животное все равно уже зарезали. Мой ребенок, который и знать не знает, кто такой Оле Нидал, что он там лама и все такое заявляет: «А дядя ведь неправду говорит, потому что если мясо лежит на тарелке, то его хоть для кого-то но зарезали. Не с неба ведь оно туда упало». Как говорится, без комментариев. Устами ребенка глаголет истина.
Современный буддизм поставил себе цель распространиться на Запад, поэтому они и отбросили концепции вегетарианства, чтобы не отпугнуть потенциальных желающих стать буддизмом. Так что мясоедение в современном буддизме это тоже своего рода политика. Тем более, что в буддизме всегда были отшельники, монахи, подвижники, которые работали над собой, стремились к Просветлению, вели крайне аскетический образ жизни, а были миряне, которые просто молились, не меняя при этом свой образ жизни.

----------


## Тала

> касательно приведённых цитат о платоядных:
> 
> Такое сравнение некорректно! Человек, не является чисто плотоядным! Он всеяден!, как свинья, к примеру.
> Поэтому, длина кишечника и строение пищеварительного тракта у него такое, каким оно и должно быть для этого.
> Можно ещё спросить - почему у человека нет рубца (часть пищеварительного тракта жвачных травоядных, если кто не знает) , если у него такой длинный кишечник, расчитанный на раст. пищу...


Человек – всеядное, говорите вы. Но ни одно всеядное в природе не будет есть мясо, когда есть в изобилии растительный корм. Потому что они животные, и их инстинкт подсказывает им, что растительная пища полезнее для них. И набирает вес медведь на зиму именно не растительной пище. Человек же не медведь, а обезьяна, и он не всеядное, а плодоядное (это очень близкие типы питания, т.к. и там и там питание осуществляется концентрированной пище). И не надо сравнивать человека с травоядными. Основа их рациона – низкокалорийная трава и клетчатка. Человек по своему строению должен питаться семенами, плодами и добавлять в рацион листья. Именно эта пища является видовой, и именно об этом свидетельствует строения человека: зубы, кишечник, отсутствие когтей. У всех всеядных, у которых в рационе присутствует мясо есть внешние атрибуты для умерщвления добычи: клыки, когти. Если вам так нравится мясо, так и ешьте его сырым. Тогда я поверю, что мясо вам действительно нравится и необходимо. И читайте свои мантры. Иначе это просто привязанность к пище и чревоугодие, а никак не спасение живых существ.

----------


## Тала

> Миларепа ел мясо... Причём не в качестве тантрийской практики, а просто потому что был голоден. И всякий раз это приносило ему, измождённому от вынужденной голодовки, воодушевление и серьёзный прорыв в практике.


Во-первых не вынужденной голодовки, а сознательного голодания. Никто его не принуждал к голоданию и скудному питанию. Это был его Сознательный выбор. Во-вторых, что вы понимаете в голоде? То что для Вас голод, для Миларепы элементарное чревоугодие. Я вообще не знаю зачем Миларепу сюда приплели. Он выше подобных тем. Вы так говорите, «он ел мясо», что можно подумать, что он им просто запихивался каждый день, покупая в соседнем супермаркете по дороге с работы.
И ел мясо он не из желания есть мясо, а действительно из-за голода. Вы же не знаете, ел бы он мясо, если бы у него под боком был супермаркет, и он мог бы выбрать все, что захотел бы. Он ел то, что ему принесли, а не потому что он хотел есть именно это. А принесли ему именно это, потому что мясо, наряду с мукой и маслом в Тибете было самым доступным продуктом. И кстати, ел не каждый день, а раз в год, а то и несколько лет. А иногда месяцами вообще ничего не ел. Вы тоже так можете? И где вы видели, чтобы он в своих стихах мясо воспевал.

----------


## Тала

> А похлёбку из крапивы Миларепа ел потому, что больше жрать было нечего. И поев мяса после такой голодухи, он впервые получил мощный результат в практике внутреннего тепла. И сказал: прав был Будда, что полноценное питание не помеха на Пути.


Так прям и сказал? А потом отправился на гору Лапчи продолжать свой опыт отшельничества на скудном питании. Да, отваром из крапивы он больше не питался, но его питание все равно для обычного мирянина выглядело бы очень скудным. А тем более для современного европейского человека. И именно на горе Лапчи он оказался отрезанным от мира на 6 месяцев. Миларепа вел аскетический образ жизни. Это был его опыт, и именно его опыт позволил ему сделать такие выводы. Извините, но вы ведете себя как христиане, но за них Христос все уже сделал, а за вас Будда с Миларепой. Ох, не тешьте себя иллюзиями. Одних молитв недостаточно. Должна быть еще аскетическая практика работы с телом. Мы ведь созданы не только как ум и сознание, но еще и как тело. Следовательно, путь к сознанию лежит именно через тело. И телом Милареспы вы не отделаетесь. Надо своим заниматься. Иначе все, что у вас будет – лишь пустые умствования.

----------


## Тала

> Прямо как в припеве попсовой песенки:
> 
> "Пей пиво! Ешь мясо!
> Пей пиво! Ешь мясо!
> Пей пиво! Ешь мясо!.


И так из жизни в жизнь. Перелистывая при этом книжечку с жизнеописанием и стихами Милареспы, лежа на диване возле батареи.

----------


## Тала

> Гы... На пхове под Харьковом в 2002 г. лично слышал, как в ответ на вопрос: как быть, если в буддийском центре постоянно готовят мясную еду, а я вегетарианец, - Оле ответил: не заморачивайся и будь как все.


В данном случае человек, который спросил Оле возможно просто хотел обратить на себя внимание, какой он крутой и не ест мясо. По крайней мере это так выглядит. Этим и объяснялся ответ Оле: не заморачивайся, будь как все. Если вегетарианство стало частью сущности человека, ему нет нужды  рассказывать об этом Оле Нидалу и спрашивать у него совета. Этот человек мог бы просто ничего не спрашивая поесть хлеба, съесть яблоко или еще что-то, не стараясь обратить на себя внимания.

----------


## Тала

> Мой учитель тоже ест мясо... Прикажете не считать его нирманакаей?


А мой главный учитель – моя совесть. И она всегда подсказывает мне нужный ответ. И если у меня совсем не будет еды, я скорее предпочту есть похлебку из крапивы и салат из одуванчиков, или вообще голодать, чем есть мясо.

----------

Ната (27.09.2009)

----------


## woltang

уже договорились что у всех своя дорога и свой жизненный путь. ОДни едят мясо, другие овощи. НИ хорошо ни плохо. 
      Уже не надо никого обличать и провоцировать хлесткими тыканиями. К чему этот бесконечный спор.
 Тала ,вы молодец что слушаете своей совести. Надеюсь вы своим примером поможете другим людям стать вегетарианцами, но только не пропагандой.( или  пропогандой). ТОлько спокойно пожалуйста ,хорошо  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Тала, тантризм возник *не* в Тибете. Миларепа не занимался голоданием, а бедствовал, потому что милостыни в первые годы отшельничества ждать было не от кого: все окрестные жители его ненавидели. Перечитайте его Житие. Цитату привести не могу, поскольку книги под рукой нет.

Действительно, на высоком уровне реализации потребность в еде уменьшается. Действительно, есть практики, связанные с временным отказом от пищи. Но каких-то специальных аскетических практик, предназначенных для самоизнурения, в буддизме нет. Обет не вкушать мяса есть у христианских монахов, буддийские же едят всё, что им предложено в качестве подношений.

Мой учитель не вегетарианец, но я не дерзаю полагать, что он "недоразвился" до этого и должен будет родиться ещё раз, чтобы соответствовать Вашим ограничениям.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Дмитрий, дальнейшие дискуссии ни к чему не приведут.

Но не могу не заметить - Будда Шакьямуни достиг Просветления совсем не после употребления мясной пищи.

А в целом, конечно, у каждого свой путь.

----------


## Грег

> Вегетарианство – определенный уровень сознания, все рано или поздно становятся вегетарианцами – не в этой жизни так в следующей. Я лично ничего не имею против вашего мясоедения, это ваше право. Я просто спрашиваю, не привязаны ли вы к нему. ...


Тала, вы можете допустить правомерность этих же вопросов и утверждений в вашу же сторону?

например:

1. Мясоедение (то, что вы называете мясоедением) - определенный уровень сознания, позволяющий не быть привязанным к виду еды.
2. Я просто спрашиваю, не привязаны ли вы к вегетарианству?

----------


## Грег

> Человек – всеядное, говорите вы. Но ни одно всеядное в природе не будет есть мясо, когда есть в изобилии растительный корм. Потому что они животные, и их инстинкт подсказывает им, что растительная пища полезнее для них. И набирает вес медведь на зиму именно не растительной пище. Человек же не медведь, а обезьяна, и он не всеядное, а плодоядное (это очень близкие типы питания, т.к. и там и там питание осуществляется концентрированной пище). И не надо сравнивать человека с травоядными. Основа их рациона – низкокалорийная трава и клетчатка. Человек по своему строению должен питаться семенами, плодами и добавлять в рацион листья. Именно эта пища является видовой, и именно об этом свидетельствует строения человека: зубы, кишечник, отсутствие когтей. У всех всеядных, у которых в рационе присутствует мясо есть внешние атрибуты для умерщвления добычи: клыки, когти. Если вам так нравится мясо, так и ешьте его сырым. Тогда я поверю, что мясо вам действительно нравится и необходимо. И читайте свои мантры. Иначе это просто привязанность к пище и чревоугодие, а никак не спасение живых существ.


Тала, а вы заглядывали себе в рот?  :Smilie: 
Вам знакомы 4 зуба, называемые клыками? - Обратите внимание на их форму. - Попробуйте найти аналоги во рту питающихся растительной пищей.
Касательно медведя - загляните и медведю в рот и подумайте, - зачем ему такие клыки, которые у него есть? Есть ягоды?

Касательно человека - в отличие от зверей, человек отличается наличием соображалки, которая позволяет ему использовать орудия и приспособления, заменяющие когти и клыки.
 Так что ваша теория, ничуть не лучше любой созданной теории для подтверждения собственных взглядов.

PS. питание мясом - привязанность к пище и чревоугодие, питание раст. пищей - не чревоугодие и отсутствие привязанности к пище. Так, Тала?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

PPS. Будда ел мясо?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Мы ведь созданы не только как ум и сознание, но еще и как тело. Следовательно, путь к сознанию лежит именно через тело. И телом ...


Т.е. вы во главу угла ставите работу с телом?
А если во главу угла поставить работу с умом? - Может в этом случае что-нидь путное получиться?

----------


## Грег

> А мой главный учитель – моя совесть. И она всегда подсказывает мне нужный ответ. И если у меня совсем не будет еды, я скорее предпочту есть похлебку из крапивы и салат из одуванчиков, или вообще голодать, чем есть мясо.


Так какие проблемы? :Confused:  
Вас кто-то заставляет питаться мясом?

----------


## Тала

> Тала, а вы заглядывали себе в рот? 
> Вам знакомы 4 зуба, называемые клыками? - Обратите внимание на их форму. - Попробуйте найти аналоги во рту питающихся растительной пищей.
> Касательно медведя - загляните и медведю в рот и подумайте, - зачем ему такие клыки, которые у него есть? Есть ягоды?


Клыки у обезьян служат не для охоты и для защиты, и отличаются по строению от клыков плотоядных. У горилы, которая самая большая вегетарианка из всех обезьян (она питается в основном листьями, иногда включает в рацион фрукты) клыки будут похлеще ваших. У травоядных роль защитных приспособлений выполняют рога, поэтому клыков у них нет. Исключение составляет лишь кабарга - копытное Дальнего Востока, у которого нет рогов, но есть клыки. 
И у всех плотоядных остальные зубы (в отличие от человека и других растительноядных) тоже острые и их количество больше,чем у растительноядных (40 и больше).




> Касательно человека - в отличие от зверей, человек отличается наличием соображалки, которая позволяет ему использовать орудия и приспособления, заменяющие когти и клыки.


А желудку соображалка тоже помагает переваривать пищу, которая является не видовой. А ферментативный и кислотно-щелочной баланс отделов пищеварительного тракта тоже меняется благодаря соображалке?

----------


## Грег

> А желудку соображалка тоже помагает переваривать пищу, которая является не видовой. А ферментативный и кислотно-щелочной баланс отделов пищеварительного тракта тоже меняется благодаря соображалке?


Вероятно да.
Возможность осознанной практики (благодаря соображалке, в отличие, к примеру, от тупости животных) даёт безграничные возможности в иллюзорном мире.
Практика может (не обязательно, но может) влиять на всё. - Можно, вообще, научиться энергией питаться, к примеру.

Что значит не видовой?
А какая у человека видовая?
У травоядных, к примеру, видовая - раст. пища.
У плотоядных - мясная.
И у них не может быть другой, иначе они вымрут - не приспособлены они для другой.
Человек, в равной степени может питаться и тем и тем.
И специально для этого у него приспособлен пищеварительный тракт!
Так почему, вы считае, что чисто физиологически ему ближе именно раст. пища? Чем ваши рассуждения, к примеру, лучше сторонника "видовости" мясной пищи?
Не ваше ли, заранее предубеждённое мнение, этому виной?

Таких теорий, как вы ранее привели в пример, можно придумать сотни - и они есть. И подтвердить нужными! исследованиями.
В нашем иллюзорном мире можно оправдать любую теорию.
Вы знаете что-нибудь о диете  по группам крови (могу дать ссылку для изучения)?
Так вот, в этой диете обосновывается, к примеру, нужность мясной пищи обладающим 1-ой группой крови (в силу особенности крови и ферментации), и т.д. по всем группам крови.
Так каким исследованиям верить? - Вашим или этим?

И, если человек, в отличие, от других видов, не способных питаться разнообразной пищей, ею питается, значит разнообразная пища и является его видовой пищей.

А вегетарианство - это осознанный выбор и практика.
Не нужно путать практику и желание подогнать под неё НУЖНЫЕ!!! сансарические теории.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Так вот, в этой диете обосновывается, к примеру, нужность мясной пищи обладающим 1-ой группой крови (в силу особенности крови и ферментации), и т.д. по всем группам крови.


Я уже не говорю о медицинской тантре "Чжуд-ши", где мясо и бульон часто указываются в качестве лекарственного средства.

----------


## Тала

> Т.е. вы во главу угла ставите работу с телом?
> А если во главу угла поставить работу с умом? - Может в этом случае что-нидь путное получиться?


*А если поставить во главу угла работу с не-умом?*

Работа с умом привязывает вас к его источнику:книгам, учителям. Работа с телом позволяет самому стать источником. В результате работы с телом ваш ум постепенно перестает существовать как нечто индивидуальное, он сливается с бесконечностью, становится частью всеобщего ума, частью Вселенной. Работая только с умом вы можете постепенно внушить что-то себе. Это будет долгий и нерациональный путь. Работа с телом не требует внушения, вы просто ощущаете то, что с таким трудом пытались себе внушить. Вам уже не нужны книги, не нужны учителя, все что вы искали вовне, оказывается внутри. Все, что сказали бы учителя, скажите вы сами, ибо черпаете из одного источника. Ваш ум стал частью Вселенной. Границ больше нет.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Тала, впервые за годы изучения и практики Дхармы я слышу, что источником ума являются книги и учителя, что основа практики - работа с телом, а цель - слияние со вселенной. Спасибо Вам за это потрясающее открытие, но думаю, что оно уместнее смотрелось бы в контексте ньюэйджевского форума, никак не буддийского.

----------


## Ersh

Тала, а как Вы работаете с телом без учителя? Тут можно не только тушку, но и ум повредить, не так ли? Тело и ум - это разное или одно и то же?

----------


## Грег

> *А если поставить во главу угла работу с не-умом?*
> 
> Работа с умом привязывает вас к его источнику:книгам, учителям. Работа с телом позволяет самому стать источником. В результате работы с телом ваш ум постепенно перестает существовать как нечто индивидуальное, он сливается с бесконечностью, становится частью всеобщего ума, частью Вселенной. Работая только с умом вы можете постепенно внушить что-то себе. Это будет долгий и нерациональный путь. Работа с телом не требует внушения, вы просто ощущаете то, что с таким трудом пытались себе внушить. Вам уже не нужны книги, не нужны учителя, все что вы искали вовне, оказывается внутри. Все, что сказали бы учителя, скажите вы сами, ибо черпаете из одного источника. Ваш ум стал частью Вселенной. Границ больше нет.


Тело ничего не понимает. Если бы тело могло сопроводить нас в нирвану, любая корова это могла бы сделать, ибо вегетарианка.
То, что вы находите внутри, вы "находите умом" (для начала), а не телом. 
И если вам для того, чтобы ЭТО увидеть мешает тело, то работайте с телом.
Если для вас так лучше, или вам помогают какие-либо заключения вашего ума- делайте как вам лучше. 
Если вам нужна такая работа (которую вы называете работой с телом) - выполняйте
Но не забывайте, что это только ваш опыт, а не чей-то другой.

----------


## Тала

Все поставили с ног на голову? Каждую мою фразу перевернули. Мне нечего сказать, иначе это будет бесконечный спор. Отвечу словами Миларепы.

Приятно тело, привыкшее к умеренной пище
Приятен Светлый Ум, различающий бренный мир и Конечную Цель
Ничего нет неприятного; все приятно

Если вы можете поступать так же, следуйте моему примеру.
Но если вас не вдохновляет цель аскетической жизни
И от заблуждений о реальности «эго» не можете вы освободиться
Тогда порошу я вас избавить меня от вашей ложнонаправленой жалости,
Ибо я йог, нахожусь на пути к обретению Вечного Блаженства.

Я ничего не понимаю. Я рада, что это звучит в контексте вашего понимания, Сергей. Значит я что-то но понимаю. Пустому трепу предаваться у меня нет времени. Если бы на форуме т.н. буддистов было больше уважения к собеседникам, возможно было бы приятнее здесь находиться. А так, что ни фраза, то оскорбление. Всем удачи в познании Пути.

Ersh, что такое изначальная природа, думаю вы и сами знаете. Открытая дверь.

----------


## Won Soeng

Разрешение сомнений - есть ли мясо или не есть - находится в определении кто нуждается в мясе и кто стремится к пробуждению - это одно или разное?
Тот, кто считает, что одно - заблуждается в различении, тот кто считает, что разное - заблуждается в обусловленности. 
Природа голода и природа желания мяса - это источник для практического созерцания. Еще один источник практического созерцания - это причины различения мяса и не мяса. 
Жесткий запрет убивания живых существ любым способом, в том числе и ради еды - есть запрет для существ омраченных неведением страдания и увлекаемых страстями, причиняющими страдания. Существа видящие страдания не нуждается в грубом запрете - им необходимо более точное учение, и более точная практика.
Не следует путать указатели на перекрестках с предположениями о сторонах света - дорога ведущая на север может скоро свернуть на запад, а ведущая на запад скоро упереться в тупик.

----------


## Good

> Жесткий запрет убивания живых существ любым способом, в том числе и ради еды - есть запрет для существ омраченных неведением страдания и увлекаемых страстями, причиняющими страдания. Существа видящие страдания не нуждается в грубом запрете - им необходимо более точное учение, и более точная практика.


Btr, вы хотите сказать, что существо, которое увидит более точное учение и более точно практикующее, сможет не заморачиваться на жестких запретах (как-то на убиении живых существ)? 
Или я со своими омрачениями всё опять не правильно понял? Разъясните пожалуйста.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Я понял так, что отсутствие жёстских запретов совсем не предполагает возвращения к мясоедению. Просто практикующий сам во всей полноте осознаёт пагубность и несострадательность животного питания (это не относится к тантрическим практикам). Например, в тибетской традиции категоричного запрета нет, но ЕСДЛ всегда одобрял вегетарианский образ жизни, основанный на принципе ахимсы.

----------


## Грег

> Btr, вы хотите сказать, что существо, которое увидит более точное учение и более точно практикующее, сможет не заморачиваться на жестких запретах (как-то на убиении живых существ)? 
> Или я со своими омрачениями всё опять не правильно понял? Разъясните пожалуйста.


Существо, видящее учение более точно, способно само рассмотреть картину целиком, без указания на конкретные части (запреты).
Ему не нужно заморачиваться на этих запретах - оно и так от них не зависит и действует по обстоятельствам.
В пример можно вспомнить притчу о бодхисаттве и купцах на корабле.
Так я думаю!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Но для убийства того разбойника надо было быть действительно Бодхисаттвой! Это была вынужденная мера, основанная на предвидении и ради блага плывущих на корабле.

----------


## Won Soeng

Михаил, приблизительно так, жесткий запрет в виде наставления с одной стороны, и собственное осознанное неразвитие импульсов желаний влекущих страдания, с другой.
Но осознанное восприятие импульсов требует в первую очередь осознания всей последовательности развития этих импульсов в желания, в страсть, в страдания и всей обусловленности и наразъединенности страдания тела которое ест от страданий тела которое было убито для еды. 
И пока остаются сомнения в том, что такое страдание, и страдает ли растение, которое выращивается для еды, и что приносит больше страдания - убийство одного животного ради еды, или уничтожение множества живых существ ради увеличения урожая картошки - говорить о точности преждевременно.
Good, Воспринимая еду раздельно на животную и растительную разные люди воспринимают разные обусловленные связи происхождения этой еды. Многие наставления правильны для одной ситуации и неверны для другой. Но не зная ситуации нельзя и выбрать, освободившись от сомнений - это произойдет только подавив одно сомнение другим. В этом и есть разница в точности учения.

----------


## Good

> Но не зная ситуации нельзя и выбрать, освободившись от сомнений - это произойдет только подавив одно сомнение другим. В этом и есть разница в точности учения.


То есть, точность учения "прямо пропорциональна" знанию ситуации? Так я понимаю?

----------


## Won Soeng

> То есть, точность учения "прямо пропорциональна" знанию ситуации? Так я понимаю?


Не всегда - но для сознания, омраченного сомнениями - это так.
Самое точное учение находится до знания, в прямом восприятии, без сравнений и сопоставлений. Потому что вдруг узнать от кого-то, что каша, съеденная за завтраком оказалась причиной страданий и уничтожения нескольких миллионов насекомых, грызунов, и так далее, и так далее, это если еще не учитывать ухудшения экологии при производстве сельхозоборудования и топлива - это "знание", а увиденное собственное глазами и воспринятое лично - это не требует каких-либо знаний.

----------


## Good

Спасибо, теперь стало яснее

---------------------------------------
Btr,  странно, но под Вашим последним постом тоже нет кнопки "Спасибо", а то бы нажал.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> пока остаются сомнения в том, что такое страдание, и страдает ли растение, которое выращивается для еды, и что приносит больше страдания - убийство одного животного ради еды, или уничтожение множества живых существ ради увеличения урожая картошки - говорить о точности преждевременно.


В идеале, конечно, необходимо минимизировать даже любую возможность причинения страданий. В этом смысле образ жизни тхеравадинских монахов (которые из-за этого даже не обрабатывают землю) и джайнов заслуживает всемерного уважения. Но при этом ведь нельзя сравнивать убийство человека, убийство животного и убийство растения. Гибель растений и насекомых тоже нельзя оправдывать. И как тут не вспомнить тхеравадинского монаха, питавшегося одними апельсинами (это ведь не какая-то прихоть и эксцентрика, а именно результат осознанности). 




> Многие наставления правильны для одной ситуации и неверны для другой.


Это верно. Дмитрий уже приводил пример с некоторыми народностями, традиционной пищей которых является мясо. Необходимо конкретно рассматривать любую ситуацию, но при этом принцип ахимсы и правильный образ жизни всё равно должны оставаться приоритетом и идеалом, к чему следует стремиться (благодаря ли наставлениям или же осознанности).

----------


## Won Soeng

Михаил, все до определенного момента именно так, но есть еще один момент точного учения. Пока есть сомнения в том - является боль или умертвление страданием или они есть лишь одно из условий возникновения страдания - остаются ложные представления о сравнимости и несравнимости. Оттого что животное способно испытывать физическую боль сравнимым с человеком образом, а растение имеет другие связи с окружающим миром не возникает в действительности вопроса сравнимости или несравнимости.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но при этом ведь нельзя сравнивать убийство человека, убийство животного и убийство растения.


Не вижу никакой разницы...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Михаил, все до определенного момента именно так, но есть еще один момент точного учения. Пока есть сомнения в том - является боль или умертвление страданием или они есть лишь одно из условий возникновения страдания


Btr, конечно, любое умертвление является одним из условий продолжения страданий в круговороте сансары, в основе чего всегда находятся неведение и жажда продолжения сансарного существования, подпитываемые страстью и гневом.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не вижу никакой разницы...


Действительно  :Smilie: 
Михаил, скорее просто нет никакого смысла ни в разнице - ни в сходстве. Если развить вопрос об условиях страданий и самих страданиях, нужно обратиться к результатам личной практики. Иначе останутся сомнения влекущие ложные представления.
Потому что сама по себе смерть - это не страдание, а условие его возникновения. 
И стремление бороться с любыми условиями порождающими страдания - есть заблуждение в первой благородной истине. Однако различение того, что есть страдание и того, что есть условия его возникновения дает выход из бесконечной работы по устранению любых условий для бесчисленных живых существ.

----------


## Ондрий

> Не вижу никакой разницы...


аналогично... особенно в разрезе теории Михаила, что духи и растения - едины.

Михаил, вот я вам писал, а вы проигнорировали... Ведь если срезать дерево, то это по вашей версии миров, таки более тяжкий проступок нежели убийство поросенка  :Smilie: 

Дух, что живет в растении (реке) - он может слушать и практиковать Дхарму (сами цитаты приводили из сутры!!)  :Smilie: 

Как быть тогда? получается, что ваша теория про "меньшее зло" оборачивается "бОльшим злом"  :Wink: 

м?

----------


## PampKin Head

Я думаю, что фраза "спасти всех живых существ" требует обсуждения...

Если понимать ее прямо, без умствований, то я не понимаю, *почему* Далай Лама не засылает Геше в амазонскую сельву нести слово Дхармы и спасение индейцам; *почему* нет буддийской армии спасения для афроамериканцев и прочих?

Алилуя, братья!!! Спасем чукчей от Сансары!!!

P.S. Имхо, Будда Шакьямуни за людьми по поселкам не бегал. И в Африку учеников не засылал. А спасал всех, *кто к ниму приходил\обращался* (так сказать тех, с кем была кармическая связь - причина для коннекта).

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> различение того, что есть страдание и того, что есть условия его возникновения дает выход из бесконечной работы по устранению любых условий для бесчисленных живых существ.


Вся буддийская практика как раз и направлена на пресечение глубинных и абсолютных условий страдания (прежде всего на нейтрализацию трёх ядов). Но это окончательное пресечение и прекращение (Ниродха) - это Нирвана. Пока же мы находимся в условиях сансары, необходимо также прикладывать усилия и на относительном уровне, что и делает, например, ЕСДЛ, рекомендуя максимально соблюдать принцип ахимсы и следовать правильному образу жизни, минимизируя тем самым страдания живых существ. А работа над устранением причин страданий - это, безусловно, основание всего буддийского пути.

----------


## Ондрий

> Если понимать ее прямо, без умствований, то я не понимаю, *почему* Далай Лама не засылает Геше в амазонскую сельву нести слово Дхармы и спасение индейцам;


Потому что он умный  :Big Grin:  и не делает бессмысленных вещей.

ПОКА им Дхарма не принесет пользы - не готовы они...

Задача сводится к переворачиванию сосуда. Верняк, есть свои методики в арсенале бодхисаттв.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> духи и растения - едины


Шубхар, я  ведь уже согласился с традиционной точкой зрения: природа - это местопребывание духов природы. Вредя природе, мы приносим страдания и природным духам. Этого следует по возможности избегать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Шубхар, я  ведь уже согласился с традиционной точкой зрения: природа - это местопребывание духов природы. Вредя природе, мы приносим страдания и природным духам. Этого следует по возможности избегать.


Может быть само существование людей вредит и претит многим духам... Что делать?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Может быть само существование людей вредит и претит многим духам... Что делать?


Киотский протокол подписывать!
(львиная доля страданий духов лежит на неподписантах - США)
((и маховик потребительской цивилизации раскручен именно на Западе - отсюда и вырубка лесов, и загрязнение атмосферы и вод и т. д.)).

----------


## Вао

> Я думаю, что фраза "спасти всех живых существ" требует обсуждения...
> 
> Если понимать ее прямо, без умствований, то я не понимаю, *почему* Далай Лама не засылает Геше в амазонскую сельву нести слово Дхармы и спасение индейцам; *почему* нет буддийской армии спасения для афроамериканцев и прочих?
> 
> Алилуя, братья!!! Спасем чукчей от Сансары!!!


А почему вы эту клятву ограничили только спасением людей отдельных рас и народностей? 
Эта клятва распространена на всю вселенную от мельчайшего  атома до огромной галактики  и на все уровни сострадания.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

А новую тему создавать не стоит. Потому что каждый эту клятву будет понимать согласно  уровню своей реализации. К тому же появились профессиональные революционеры, которые любят на всех наезжать и обвинять, но ни хотят вникать в Учение. Для них даже буддийские учителя и сутры не являются авторитетными. Калиюга одним словом. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

> А почему вы эту клятву ограничили только спасением людей отдельных рас и народностей? 
> Эта клятва распространена на всю вселенную от мельчайшего  атома до огромной галактики  и на все уровни сострадания.  
> 
> А новую тему создавать не стоит. Потому что каждый эту клятву будет понимать согласно  уровню своей реализации. К тому же появились профессиональные революционеры, которые любят на всех наезжать и обвинять, но ни хотят вникать в Учение. Для них даже буддийские учителя и сутры не являются авторитетными. Калиюга одним словом.


Я ваш стих про атомы не понимаю... Атомами наука физика занимается.

Вао... Вы там в своем уме революционерам объясните что к чему. А то они у вас в коробке черепной не усидят... Желаю вам и им расстаться с примитивными представлениями о реальности и ... "вникать в Учение" наряду с желанием понимать, что вам пытается сказать собеседник, а не рефлексировать на собственные мысли.

На заметку:
- если некто говорит, что он буддийский учитель (и даже многие в это верят), для меня это ровным счетом ничего не значит кроме того, что некто считает себя будийским учителем;
- происхождение некоторых сутр, шастр, тантр весьма сомнительно. и требует дополнительных исследований о их происхождении. слишком много фейка было, чтобы рвать рубаху до пупа и утверждать о любом тексте: да это буддийское!!!

"Будьте себе островом... Не принимайте на веру что то только потому, что это сказал я..." (с) Шакьямуни

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Все поставили с ног на голову? Каждую мою фразу перевернули. Мне нечего сказать, иначе это будет бесконечный спор. Если бы на форуме т.н. буддистов было больше уважения к собеседникам, возможно было бы приятнее здесь находиться. А так, что ни фраза, то оскорбление.


Тала, здесь не прозвучало ни одного оскорбительного слова в Ваш адрес. Не стоит так эмоционально реагировать, если люди с Вами в чём-то не согласны и вообще не соответствуют Вашим ожиданиям.

Я совершенно спокойно высказал своё мнение о Вашем предложении "поставить во главу угла работу с телом" - и прочем ньюэйджевском наборе. При всём желании не нахожу другого, иносказательного смысла в Вашем сообщении.

Если аскетизм и вегетарианство, буддизм и пантеистический гилозоизм для Вас одно и то же, значит, мне с Вами не по пути. Только и всего.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> К тому же появились профессиональные революционеры, которые любят на всех наезжать и обвинять


Покажите мне хоть одного.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Шубхар, я  ведь уже согласился с традиционной точкой зрения: природа - это местопребывание духов природы. Вредя природе, мы приносим страдания и природным духам. Этого следует по возможности избегать.


эээ... сорри, не увидел. (правда... не нашел)

Вопрос снят. Растения не страдают, т.к. они не есть 5я скандха, а место-пребывание духов.

Жмем руки? Вот вам моя традиционная ладонь (вверху этогого сообщения)  :Wink:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> эээ... сорри, не увидел. (правда... не нашел)


Да в соседнем треде я уж пять раз повторил!
Ещё раз - каюсь в попытке буддийско-индуистского синтеза! Не буду больше определять деревья как пятую скандху духов деревьев! :Smilie:  




> Вопрос снят. Растения не страдают, т.к. они не есть 5я скандха, а место-пребывание духов.


Тоже не раз говорил о *чувствительности растений.*
А о "деревянных скандхах" можно забыть!




> Жмем руки? Вот вам моя традиционная ладонь (вверху этогого сообщения)


Жму Вашу руку, Шубхар! :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вся буддийская практика как раз и направлена на пресечение глубинных и абсолютных условий страдания (прежде всего на нейтрализацию трёх ядов). Но это окончательное пресечение и прекращение (Ниродха) - это Нирвана. Пока же мы находимся в условиях сансары, необходимо также прикладывать усилия и на относительном уровне, что и делает, например, ЕСДЛ, рекомендуя максимально соблюдать принцип ахимсы и следовать правильному образу жизни, минимизируя тем самым страдания живых существ. А работа над устранением причин страданий - это, безусловно, основание всего буддийского пути.


Михаил, да, именно так. Пока остаются сомнения в природе страданий - правильным учением будет ослабление условий возникновения этих страданий. Когда же происходит узнавание в результате практики происхождения страданий и возможность невозникновения страданий при наличии условий, то правильным учением будет сконцентрироваться на пресечении возникновения страданий независимо от возникновения условий.
Поэтому человеку, который отождествляет страдания только со своим телом помогают осознать страдания других живых существ. Когда же он осознает их - исчезает сравнивание одних страданий с другими, остается только один путь - найти настоящие причины страданий, отделить их от условий страданий. И осознание причины страданий как отсутствие действительных причин страданий (прошу прощения за разный смысл слова причина в разных частях этой фразы) перестает быть каким-то внешним знанием, просто словами. Появляется осознанность в восприятии импульсов желаний, ведущих к возникновению страданий, и условия страданий больше не являются безусловными причинами их возникновения.
Но только практика, внутреннего осознанного созерцания приводит к такому результату. А такая практика становится тотальной только после четкого осознания, что прекратить все условия страданий невозможно. А понимание когда необходимо предотвратить условия страданий, а когда необходимо не позволить появиться страданию не придет из чужих книг и наставлений - для этого нужны реальные жизненные ситуации и попытки, из которых станет ясно, когда все еще необходимо предотвращение условий, и когда это уже не нужно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Да в соседнем треде я уж пять раз повторил!


не успел туда посмотреть... теперь уже  :Smilie: 




> Тоже не раз говорил о *чувствительности растений.*


с этим я тоже согласен.



> Жму Вашу руку, Шубхар!


аналогично  :Wink:

----------


## Тала

> Я совершенно спокойно высказал своё мнение о Вашем предложении "поставить во главу угла работу с телом" - и прочем ньюэйджевском наборе. При всём желании не нахожу другого, иносказательного смысла в Вашем сообщении.
> Если аскетизм и вегетарианство, буддизм и пантеистический гилозоизм для Вас одно и то же, значит, мне с Вами не по пути. Только и всего.


А я Вам в попутчики не записываюсь. Мои взгляды по-вашему не буддизм? А что такое буддизм?Тот цинизм, с которым здесь на сайте некоторыми участниками доказывается, что раз растительная пища не может быть выращена ценой страдания тысяч существ, то вполне допустимо питаться и коровой (которая, кстати, тоже выращеня ценой страдания тысяч живых существ). Одним страданием больше, одним меньше, какая разница, так по-вашему? Мантру прочитали и все ОК. Это буддизм по-вашему?Это буддизм по-вашему, когда здесь на сайте доказывается, что Будда ел мясо, вопреки классическим текстам, которые говорят об обратном, вопреки 2500-летней истории классического буддизм, как сугубо вегетарианской религии. Это буддизм, когда вопреки явным высказваниям ЕСДЛ в пользу вегетарианства обитатели форума доказывают, что он не вегетарианец.
Да Вы тысячу раз можете мне сказать, что я не буддистка, но тем самым вы не измените мою внутреннюю природу Будды. Ваши слова - лишь пыль на путнике, не более.

----------


## Вао

Поддерживаю Талу. Надо прекращать с цинизмом на БФ.  :Cool:

----------


## Тала

> Тала, тантризм возник *не* в Тибете. Миларепа не занимался голоданием, а бедствовал, потому что милостыни в первые годы отшельничества ждать было не от кого: все окрестные жители его ненавидели. Перечитайте его Житие. Цитату привести не могу, поскольку книги под рукой нет.


Тантризм возник не в Тибете, я это прекрасно знаю. Но тантризм не буддизм. В Тибете тантризм приобрел форму тантрического буддизма и стал на мой взгляд более одухотворенным, чем был первоначально в Индии.

Теперь о Миларепе. Понимаете, мое и Ваше видение Миларепы резко отличаются. Так уж устроен человек, что в любой книге видит только то, что созвучно его душе и его мыслям на данный момент. Миларепа на момент ухода в отшельничество был довольно могущественным магом, учился у разных учителей и знал довольно много. Он мог вполне неплохо устроиться быть ламой, ходить в дорогих одеждах и вести довольно сытое существование. Его сестра Пета не раз просила его об этом. Это неправда, что его на тот момент никто не уважал. При желании у него могло быть ВСЕ. Почитайте сами его биографию. Его просто вдохновляла цель аскетической жизни и желание оставить этот бренный мир, стать к нему непривязанным. То, что вы видите в его книгах, что он ест мясо и т.д., говорит о ваших мыслях в данный момент. Не хочу с вами спорить, лучше процитирую:

Знай, что мирские радости и горести непостоянны.
Но *я сам себя* обрекший на эти лишения
Уверен в том, что достигну Вечного Счастья

Вот слова Петы, обращенные к Миларепе: «Я не встречала ни одного человека, кто бы *добровольно* принял на себя такие страдания»

----------


## Тала

> Но каких-то специальных аскетических практик, предназначенных для самоизнурения, в буддизме нет.


Для Вас может и нет. Каждый видит то, что хочет видеть. Аскетизм – основа буддистской практики. В монастырях принято питаться 1-2 раза в день и очень скромно. У монахов нет ничего своего, кроме чаши для еды и одежды на них. Если это по-вашему не аскетизм, то что это. Кроме монастырей распространена также практика отшельничества, в протяжении которой еще более суров



> Но каких-то специальных аскетических практик, предназначенных для самоизнурения, в буддизме нет.


Не надо путать аскетизм с мазохизмом.

----------


## Тала

> Обет не вкушать мяса есть у христианских монахов, буддийские же едят всё, что им предложено в качестве подношений.


Едят, потому что зачастую в монастырь приходят люди неподготовленные, а порой и случайные (в буддизме принято отдавать в монастырь одного из сыновей, и часто этот человек может быть совершенно не готов ни к монастырю, ни к аскетичной жизни, ни к отказу от мяса). И когда подают мясо, монахи едят его с удовольствием. А прихожане думают, что делают как лучше. В прошлых веках подобного не было (по крайней мере вне Тибетского буддизма, где мясо один из компонентов скудного рациона местных жителей и наиболее доступный объект подношений). Думаю, если бы монахи не ели с таким аппетитом мясо, когда им его подают, им бы его не подавали. Спрос рождает предложение. Раньше монахи строго питались рисом и овощами, все это знали, и подавали рис и овощи. Мирянам гораздо проще и дешевле подавать именно рис и овощи.

----------


## Тала

> Мой учитель не вегетарианец, но я не дерзаю полагать, что он "недоразвился" до этого и должен будет родиться ещё раз, чтобы соответствовать Вашим ограничениям.


А какая вообще проблема в рождении еще раз? Этого вы боитесь или ваш учитель? Ботхисатвы вообще дают обет воплощаться столько раз, сколько нужно для спасения всех живых существ. Отсутствие страха перед чем бы то ни было, в том числе и перед следующим воплощением – один из признаков достигшего Просветления.

----------


## Skyku

> Одним страданием больше, одним меньше, какая разница, так по-вашему? Мантру прочитали и все ОК. Это буддизм по-вашему?


По моему все эти "слезы бодхиссатвы" об убиенных - игра в христов-спасов.




> Это буддизм, когда вопреки явным высказваниям ЕСДЛ в пользу вегетарианства обитатели форума доказывают, что он не вегетарианец.


Не только ЕСДЛ, а и многие диетологи высказываются в пользу ограничения потребления мяса. 

Вегетарианских религий много. Так что не главное это.



> Стардания людей ничто, ибо им дана сила разума, чтобы осознать природу страданий и благодаря осознанию этой природы перестать страдать. Чего не скажешь о животных, которые страдают по вине люде, которых выращивают ради того, чтобы съесть, на которых испытывают лекарства, которым в глаза закапывают шампуни, чтобы проверить их качество, у которых уничтожают среду обитания, тем самым обрекая их на мучительную смерть от голода


Ох уж эти защитники прав животных. При этом они и в быту, и для защиты используют средства, создание которых и уничтожает массово то живое, о котором там пекутся.

Тала, Вы задумывались, сколько жутких по разрушительности технологий использовано чтобы Вы могли писать в форум? 




> Об этом говорит простой Человеческий здравый смысл.


Мой Человеческий здравый смысл говорит мне о том что я тоже животное.




> А что такое буддизм?


Это вегетарианство? Отказ от технологий? Защита животных?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Теперь о Миларепе. Понимаете, мое и Ваше видение Миларепы резко отличаются. Так уж устроен человек, что в любой книге видит только то, что созвучно его душе и его мыслям на данный момент...


Так о том вам и говорят  :Smilie: , чо каждый видит своё, потому как то, что он видит, есть иллюзия, порождённая его заблуждающимся умом.
Вы видите одно, другие - другое. И каждый из нас одновременно прав, потому, что он так видит и не прав, потому как видит он не так каким всё есть на самом деле.
Вы точно так же видите то, что вам созвучно, но претендуете на большую верность. Почему??? Потому что ваша иллюзия реальней иллюзии другого?



> Не хочу с вами спорить, лучше процитирую:
> 
> Знай, что мирские радости и горести непостоянны.
> Но *я сам себя* обрекший на эти лишения
> Уверен в том, что достигну Вечного Счастья
> 
> Вот слова Петы, обращенные к Миларепе: «Я не встречала ни одного человека, кто бы *добровольно* принял на себя такие страдания»


А где тут о мясоедстве?

----------


## Тала

> Тала, вы можете допустить правомерность этих же вопросов и утверждений в вашу же сторону?
> например:
> 1. Мясоедение (то, что вы называете мясоедением) - определенный уровень сознания, позволяющий не быть привязанным к виду еды.


А откуда вы знаете что вы непривязанны? Вы пробовали не есть мяса год, два? Этот вывод – результат вашего практического опыта или просто умозаключение, которое ни на чем не базируется?



> 2. Я просто спрашиваю, не привязаны ли вы к вегетарианству?


Вегетарианская пища просто еда, без которой организм умрет. Мне совершенно безразлично, что есть кашу или апельсин, или что-то еще. Я просто осознаю, что если я не буду есть, я умру рано или поздно. Это не привязанность. Это элементарный здравый смысл. Что касается мяса – это просто дополнительная радость вашего желудка, иначе именуемая как чревоугодие, без которой вы вполне могли бы обойтись и не умерли бы. Но не обходитесь, потому что не хотите. Вы же не на Чукотке живете, и даже не в Тибете. И едите мясо не потому, что больше нечего есть, и не потому что вам его подали в виде подношения. Мясо стоит гораздо дороже, то есть вы сознательно платите больше. Потому что именно хотите мяса, а не по какой-то другой причине.

----------


## Тала

> Тала, а вы заглядывали себе в рот? 
> Вам знакомы 4 зуба, называемые клыками? - Обратите внимание на их форму. - Попробуйте найти аналоги во рту питающихся растительной пищей.


Если вы учили в школе биологию, то вы должны знать, что 4 зуба, называемых клыками – признак любого млекопитающего (надеюсь, знаете что означает млекопитающее). То есть у любого животного, относящегося к этому отряду есть 4 клыка. Эта стандартная формула зубов для всего отряда, то есть они есть у коров, волков, обезьян, людей, зайцев, белок, бобров и т.д. А уже степень выраженности этих зубов, их строение говорит о типе питания. И тот факт, что у человека эти зубы не выдаются из зубного ряда (и имеют тот же размер, что и остальные зубы)– свидетельство именно приспособленности к питанию растительной пищей. У некоторых животных, питающихся растительной пищей клыки могут получать сильное развитие для использования в качестве защиты от хищников и в разборках между самцами (клыки такого типа развиты у человекообразных обезьян, кабарги (дальневосточный олень), слон-его бивень-видоизменный клык). Так что сами обратите внимание на свои клыки. Если бы они предназначались для питания мясной пищей они бы резко выдавались за зубной ряд и были бы сильно заострены на боковых поверхностях.

----------


## Грег

> А я Вам в попутчики не записываюсь. Мои взгляды по-вашему не буддизм? А что такое буддизм?Тот цинизм, с которым здесь на сайте некоторыми участниками доказывается, что раз растительная пища не может быть выращена ценой страдания тысяч существ, то вполне допустимо питаться и коровой (которая, кстати, тоже выращеня ценой страдания тысяч живых существ). Одним страданием больше, одним меньше, какая разница, так по-вашему? Мантру прочитали и все ОК. Это буддизм по-вашему?Это буддизм по-вашему, когда здесь на сайте доказывается, что Будда ел мясо, вопреки классическим текстам, которые говорят об обратном, вопреки 2500-летней истории классического буддизм, как сугубо вегетарианской религии. Это буддизм, когда вопреки явным высказваниям ЕСДЛ в пользу вегетарианства обитатели форума доказывают, что он не вегетарианец.
> Да Вы тысячу раз можете мне сказать, что я не буддистка, но тем самым вы не измените мою внутреннюю природу Будды. Ваши слова - лишь пыль на путнике, не более.


Хм...
Да что же у вас такие полярные взгляды-то - Либо вегетарианец, либо мясоед...
Таких "жёстких" заявлений никто не делал.
Кто вам сказал, что вы не буддистка? Кто говорил, что ЕСДЛ не вегетарианец?
Всё у вас как-то двуполярно...
Не ваше ли это "жёстко двуполярное" мировоззрение проявляется.

Ps. На всякий случай повторю - никоим разом не хотел вас обидеть ни сейчас, ни раньше. Не нужно называть другое мнение или взгляды цинизмом и оскорблением.
Pss. ИМХО, когда человек оскорбляется - это говорит о его ЭГО, считающего своё "Я" существующим отдельно от других. (Опять же извиняюсь за возможные оскорбления и цинизм - не думал даже!!!)

----------


## Skyku

> Мясо стоит гораздо дороже, то есть вы сознательно платите больше.


Знаете, уже есть современная западная присказка:
Худым быть может позволить себе только богатый.

А в Индии джунгли уничтожены полями, а не пастбищами.

----------


## Тала

> Что значит не видовой?
> А какая у человека видовая?
> У травоядных, к примеру, видовая - раст. пища.
> У плотоядных - мясная.
> И у них не может быть другой, иначе они вымрут - не приспособлены они для другой.
> Человек, в равной степени может питаться и тем и тем.
> И специально для этого у него приспособлен пищеварительный тракт!
> Так почему, вы считае, что чисто физиологически ему ближе именно раст. пища? Чем ваши рассуждения, к примеру, лучше сторонника "видовости" мясной пищи?


Напоминаю еще раз, для тех, кто упорно не хочет видеть очевидного. Человек – примат, или другими словами человекообразная обезьяна. Видовое питание всех обезьян плоды, листья, семена и насекомые. У всех.
Далее есть небольшие различия. Гориллы, самые крупные из человекообразных, – полностью вегетарианцы, не употребляют даже насекомых, питаются в основном листьями, иногда едят плоды. Орангутанги – вегетарианцы, питаются в основном плодами, семенами, добавляют в свой рацион листья, иногда балуют себя медом, иногда едят насекомых. Чем выше статус в группе, тем больше в пище плодов и меньше насекомых. Шимпанзе, считается наиболее близкой к человеку. Питается плодами, листьями, насекомыми, Иногда в период голода, когда растительной пищи недостаточно может охотиться или питаться яйцами птиц. Когда растительной пищи достаточно, питается только ей. Человек по своему видовому питанию должен питаться плодами, семенами, листьями и орехами. Подобный тип питания вырабатывался  десятки миллионов лет в процессе формирования человека, как биологического вида. Именно к этому приспособлены ферментативные системы. Ферменты, содержащиеся в пище буквально встраиваются в ферменты желудочных соков, отчего процесс пищеварения становится очень легким. То есть сами продукты содержат вещества, облегчающие их переваривание. Именно питание растительной пищей сохраняет здоровье. При чем сырая пища усваивается лучше, чем вареная, так как в вареной пище ферменты перестраиваются и теряют свою активность. Видовая пища – это пища, которую организм может самостоятельно добыть и съесть в сыром виде. Мясо для человека – это продукт экстремального выживания, пища, которой можно питаться, чтобы не умереть. В принципе, им можно питаться и ежедневно, прямого отравления не произойдет, но все системы организма от такого питания неизбежно изнашиваются. Все болезни, которые имеет человеческая цивилизация после 40 – следствие питания мясной пищей. Питаться мясом – все равно что заливать самый низкосортный бензин в бак Мерседеса. Он конечно будет ездить, но надолго его не хватит. Он неизбежно износится раньше, чем если бы в него наливали топливо качественное.
Организм, питаясь мясом постоянно самоотравляется. Яды накапливаются в подкожной жировой клетчатке, костях. Мозг, отравленный мясной пищей работает не так, как ему полагается, а в старости вообще маразм начинается. Растительная пища позволяет организму обрести естественную гармонию и прийти в резонанс со своей изначальной сущностью.

В конце концов, если кто-то считает, что природой создан для питания мясной пищей, пойдите, поймайте зайца, вспорите ему живот своими клыками и когтями, выпустите кишки (их тоже можете скушать, хищники их очень уважают, зажимают один конец между зубами и всасывают как макаронину, попутно выдавливая содержимое кишечника). Приятного аппетита.

----------


## Skyku

> Если вы учили в школе биологию, то вы должны знать, что 4 зуба, называемых клыками – признак любого млекопитающего (надеюсь, знаете что означает млекопитающее). То есть у любого животного, относящегося к этому отряду есть 4 клыка. Эта стандартная формула зубов для всего отряда, то есть они есть у коров, волков, обезьян, людей, зайцев, белок, бобров и т.д.


Если Вы учили биологию, то должны бы знать, что хищника отличает от НЕхищника расположение глаз. Вот и посмотрите, как расположены глаза у белки, бобра, слона и у волка и человека.

----------


## Skyku

> При чем сырая пища усваивается лучше, чем вареная, так как в вареной пище ферменты перестраиваются и теряют свою активность. Видовая пища – это пища, которую организм может самостоятельно добыть и съесть в сыром виде. Мясо для человека – это продукт экстремального выживания, пища, которой можно питаться, чтобы не умереть.


Вы забываете один фактик. Мясо для человека (примата) становится очень другим после термической обработки. Огонь - вот то открытие хомо сапиенса, которое позволило ему обойти проблему отсутствия достаточного количества ферментов для усваивания плоти.
Может тогда вначале отакажемся от огня, и проблема с мясом решится сама собой?




> Организм, питаясь мясом постоянно самоотравляется. Яды накапливаются в подкожной жировой клетчатке, костях.


Интересно, что с появлением огня, продолжительность жизни человека увеличилась.
Да и вообще, та самая жуткая цивилизация увеличила ее, продолжительность жизни. И болезней стало меньше. Так о каком отравлени речь?

Я к тому, что доказательство от физиологии, биологии, "материального" работает ПРОТИВ вегарианства, а не ЗА. Как и Ячество человека в защите животных.




> Все болезни, которые имеет человеческая цивилизация после 40 – следствие питания мясной пищей.


А раньше немногие и доживали до 40-ка. Отменное было здоровье у людей когда-то!




> если кто-то считает, что природой создан для питания мясной пищей, пойдите, поймайте зайца, вспорите ему живот своими клыками и когтями


У каждого живого существа свой инструмент. У хомо сапиенс - сапиенс. Не имея достаточно крепких клыков и когтей, имея лысую и тонкую шкуру  он использует - разум. Слона даже лев не в состоянии убить. А человек племени тумба-юмба - может.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Если бы они предназначались для питания мясной пищей они бы резко выдавались за зубной ряд и были бы сильно заострены на боковых поверхностях.


А я и не говорил, что они предназначены для питания мясной пищей  :Smilie: .
Я говорил, что человек всеяден.  :Smilie:  И может питаться любой! пищей.

Ps. Про медведей и ягоды. - 
Вы видели как медведи "жрут" лосося, идущего на нерест? - Пока пузо не набьётся - и не на какие ягоды он его вряд ли поменяет  :Smilie: .
Ягоды - это ягоды, лосось - это лосось. Всему своё время.
Не заставите вы медвеля весь год малиной питаться.  :Smilie:

----------


## Тала

> Т.е. вы во главу угла ставите работу с телом?


Не во главу угла. Но работа должна подразумевать и работу с телом, и работу с умом. Одной работы с умом недостаточно. Вы не видите взаимосвязи между работой с телом и работой с умом. Работа с телом - базис, основа, на которую налагается уже работа с умом. Если бы работы с умом было бы достаточно, то вы были бы беспотным духом, а не человеком.

----------


## Тала

> Если Вы учили биологию, то должны бы знать, что хищника отличает от НЕхищника расположение глаз. Вот и посмотрите, как расположены глаза у белки, бобра, слона и у волка и человека.


А по деревьям как бы вы лазили с боковым расположением глаз?

----------


## Ersh

Сергею Ракитину и Тале устное замечание за взаимный переход на личности.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Что касается мяса – это просто дополнительная радость вашего желудка, иначе именуемая как чревоугодие, ...


 :Smilie:  Это фантазии.
Кто-то и стопку водки считает пьянством, для кого-то и бутылка - не алкоголизм.  :Smilie: 




> Но не обходитесь, потому что не хотите. Вы же не на Чукотке живете, и даже не в Тибете. И едите мясо не потому, что больше нечего есть, и не потому что вам его подали в виде подношения.
> Мясо стоит гораздо дороже, то есть вы сознательно платите больше. Потому что именно хотите мяса, а не по какой-то другой причине.


1 кг помидор - 80-100 руб
1 кг черешни - 230 руб
1 кг винограда - 150 руб
1 кг огурцов - кажись 60 руб
1 кг апельсинов (витамин С) - 60 руб

1 кг недорогих сосисок от 70-80 руб.

Причём мясная пища питательнее растительной и её надо меньше. Вот и считайте, что дешевле  :Smilie: .
А если постоянно есть картошку и бананы будет авитаминоз.  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> А по деревьям как бы вы лазили с боковым расположением глаз?


А гориллы лазят по деревьям? И откуда появилось прямохождение? И куда делся хвост?

----------


## Skyku

> Причём мясная пища питательнее растительной и её надо меньше. Вот и считайте, что дешевле


А человечество давно уже посчитало. Потому и расплодилось, что расчет оказался верным.

(Художественно описан у А. Кларка в "Космической одиссее")

----------


## Good

Иногда читаешь сутры и не понимаешь, что же в них написано. Но вот проходит какое-то время и смысл начинает доходить и до тебя. Хорошо когда есть добрые товарищи, подскажут что-то, вразумят, если не догоняешь. Но по большому, это твои собственные старания и усилия. Вопросы и ответы, трэды и баны, всё служит одному – показать тебе что нет отличий между практикой и реальной жизнью, хотя если разбираться, то без различения как можно практиковать. 
Всё это я говорю для того, что в Сутре Сердца есть всё учение, но стеклышки калейдоскопа, перемещаются непрестанно и узор складывается каждый миг новый.



> Подобно этому нет страдания, нет возникновения страдания, нет прекращения страдания, нет пути прекращения страдания, нет мудрости, нет достигнутого и нет недостигнутого (5).
> О, Шарипутра! В соответствии с этим для бодхисаттв нет достижения, опираясь на эту глубокую запредельную мудрость и пребывая в ней, они не имеют препятствий и омрачений, и, уйдя от заблуждений, они достигнут полного освобождения, нирваны.


 (Сутра Сердца)

----------


## Грег

> Не во главу угла. Но работа должна подразумевать и работу с телом, и работу с умом. Одной работы с умом недостаточно. Вы не видите взаимосвязи между работой с телом и работой с умом. Работа с телом - базис, основа, на которую налагается уже работа с умом. Если бы работы с умом было бы достаточно, то вы были бы беспотным духом, а не человеком.


Тала, в тибетской традиции есть различные учения, направленные на работу с телом, энергией и умом.
И то, что  вы считаете достаточныи или недостаточным, скажем так, не согласуется с этими учениями. - Работа с умом считается самой продвинутой практикой.
Может не стоит говорить об очевидности, базисе и достаточности/недостаточности. Может мы не всё знаем для таких заявлений? Может, это всего лишь наше субъективное ограниченное представление о том каким всё есть или каким оно должно быть?

----------


## Вао

> Ваша фантазия вас погубит .


То, что человеческий организм не может принимать в пищу мясо в отличие от хищников, факт. Поэтому приходится прибегать к изощренным приготовлениям, чтобы как-то приспособить мясо к нашему организму. Можете всё, что угодно придумывать о пользе наркотиков, алкоголя, ртути и тд. Но это будет говорить, лишь о вашем нежелании честно поглядеть проблеме в лицо. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но это будет говорить, лишь о вашем нежелании честно поглядеть проблеме в лицо.


Какой проблеме?
Проблеме страдания?
Или проблеме восприятия?

----------


## Вао

> Какой проблеме?
> Проблеме страдания?
> Или проблеме восприятия?


Проблемы сострадания и осознаности... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

> Проблемы сострадания и осознаности...


Давайте обсудим что вы называете состраданием и осознаностью.
И каким образом они должны проявляться?
И кого можно назвать имеющим сострадание и осознаность?

----------


## Грег

> То, что человеческий организм не может принимать в пищу мясо в отличие от хищников, факт...


Это всего лишь результат привычки в питании и привыкания организма к определённым видам пищи.
У кого-то будет несварение от мяса, у кого-то от молока, у кого-то от обилия сырых обощей и фруктов - это всё привычка организма к определённой пище.
Северные народы всегда ели строганину.
Причём есть в сыром виде можно не всякую рыбу, ввиду возможного содержания гельминтов в большинстве речной рыбы, к примеру, поэтому её нужно подвергать термической обработке.

PS. А у кого-нибудь из называющих себя вегетарианцами есть домашние питомцы - кошки, собаки?
Чем вы их кормите? Картошкой?

----------


## Skyku

> То, что человеческий организм не может принимать в пищу мясо в отличие от хищников, факт...


Однако этот "факт" опровергается историей человечества.

Большинство народов были мясоедами - охотниками.

И только некоторые очаги сельскохозяйственных цивилизаций (Нил, Междуречье, Ганг, Яньцзы) могли себе позволить получать животный белок из молока и яиц.

Но опять же, зачем им это нужно было?

Уже была тема, где рассказывалось о губительности вегетарианства для детей.
Это не факт?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

"Губительность вегетарианства для детей" - миф.
Уже говорилось о семьях брахманов, которые тысячелетиями кормят своих детей *только вегетарианской пищей.*

Интересно то, что никто ведь насильно вегетарианство не навязывает, а вот категоричность и цинизм некоторых оппонентов заставляет задуматься...

----------


## Вао

> Это всего лишь результат привычки в питании и привыкания организма к определённым видам пищи.
> У кого-то будет несварение от мяса, у кого-то от молока, у кого-то от обилия сырых обощей и фруктов - это всё привычка организма к определённой пище.
> Северные народы всегда ели строганину.


Вы хотите сказать, что все человечество больно несварением сырого мяса? :Smilie:  

Стоганина это термообработаное мясо. Низкая температура убивает все микробы и паразитов, а также меняется структура мяса.

----------


## Won Soeng

Тала, позволите ли Вы задать Вам вопрос? 
Можете ли Вы сформулировать цель Вашей буддийской практики?
Если Вы согласитесь это сделать, не согласитель ли Вы так же сопоставить формулировку Вашей цели с формулировкой, которую предложит Вам кто-либо из Вашим оппонентов?
Так много эмоций - обязательно ли они нужны в этой дискуссии?

----------


## Won Soeng

Очевидно, что самое знакомое страдающее живое существо для каждого человека - он сам. Практика буддизма знакомит человека с тем, что его представления о том, что он такое из себя представляет - ложны, человек заблуждается. В этих заблуждениях он отделяет себя как живое существо от других живых существ, разделяет живые существа по близости, по понятности и разделяет страдания на более важные и менее важные.
Поэтому практика буддизма направлена в первую очередь на постижение человеком единого, целого, живого, страдающего, представленного ему в ощущениях, чувствах и восприятии отдельными фрагментами-дхармами.
Не важно, что человек считает более важным - себя или других, людей или животных, птицу или червяка, мышь или рис, дерево или реку. В любом случае, пока он разделяет на более важное и менее важное - он остается в заблуждении. Это заблуждение рождает вопросы, которые кажутся важными - можно ли есть мясо, больше ли вреда от того, что кто-то есть мясо, и кому от этого вреда больше. Это все относительный уровень - постижение которого бесконечно. Не воспринимая уровня абсолютного практика бесплодна. В абсолютном, цельном восприятии потока жизни, как неразрывного, единого, цельного, сами вопросы о важно или не важно - не возникают. Возникают другие вопросы - как в действительности нужно изменить восприятие относительного уровня, чтобы не создавать снова и снова вопросы, сомнения и страдания. 
Каждый практикующий может привязаться к форме, может привязаться к пустоте, и может делать это неоднократно. Давайте позволять друг-другу обретать плоды практики, а не сомнения в том, какая же форма практики плодотворнее. Нужно лично преодолеть и одну привязанность и другую, а не прыгать между ними, словно выбор одного в пользу другого может быть более плодотворным.
Всяческое снижение потребности сверх необходимого минимума (аскетизм) снижает степень причинения страданий чувствующим существам нашими привязанностями, ожиданиями. Всякое понижение нашего потреблении в пищевой пирамиде уменьшает число причиняемых удовлетворением наших потребностей страданий чувствующим существам. Да, интенсивное сельское хозяйство в растениеводстве приносит вред многим чувствующим существам. Однако животноводство является значительным потребителем интенсивных технологий растениеводства и снижение потребления мяса приводит к наибольшей степени уменьшения страданий. 
Но это не должно становиться самоцелью - разве цель уничтожить всякую потребность, ведь всякая потребность есть создание условий для страданий!
Скромная жизнь приводит к состоянию, когда кармические связи не нарастают путами, а снижаются. Но принуждать к аскетизму - создавать более тяжелые кармические связи, чем отказаться от аскетизма самому. Почему это так? Потому что сделанное по принуждению лишь откладывает кармические следствия, а не освобождает от них. 
Поэтому вегитарианство приближает к освобождению от длительных кармических долгов, а принуждение к вегитарианству - напротив накапливает эти долги. 
Причем накапливает их многократно быстрее - естественное вегитарианство, осознанное, не заставляет человека доказывать кому-то что это правильно, оно не вызывает страсти принудить к согласию с вегитарианством других. Если же эта страсть присутствует, значит вегитарианство рождено самопринуждением и есть лишь взятое в кармический долг у самого знакомого живого существа - самого себя. И долг придется отдать. 
Создавая же здесь эмоциональные споры мы лишь подбрасываем в огонь сомнений новые дрова, не давая успокоиться сознанию, и не позволяя ему просто увидеть ясно правильное поведение и правильное действие.
Если организм испытывает потребность в мясе - отказ от мяса это неправильное действие. Но и потакание организму в этом - неправильное действие. Правильное действие - отличить источник голода от источника наслаждения. 
Нет ничего плохого в том, что кто-то употребляет мясо. Никто, даже Будда не может принудить всех прекратить есть мясо, прекратить убивать, прекратить создавать страдания живым существам. 
Тот, кто лишь принуждает себя, не умеет ничего другого, как принуждать других. Это путь в противоположную от осознания сторону.
Вернемся к ясному осознанию. Сначала утолить голод - потом внимательно исследовать чувства и ощущения, желания и сомнения.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> вегитарианство приближает к освобождению от длительных кармических долгов, а принуждение к вегитарианству - напротив накапливает эти долги.


Btr, это действительно ключевой момент в дискуссии!

----------


## Вао

Напоследок хочу затронуть тему кочевых и северных народов.
Так сложилось, что в процессе конкурентной борьбы часть слабых народов была вынуждена покинуть привычную среду обитания и уйти в степь. А степные народы в свою очередь наиболее слабых выдавили в северные районы. И они чтобы не умереть с голоду, были вынуждены  перейти на режим питания с большим преобладанием мяса. Но дело всё в том, что человеческий организм плохо приспособлен к переработке мяса и это негативно сказывается на здоровье. А в наше время мы едим мясных блюд вообще немеренно. Поэтому фактически нет ни одного человека полностью здорового у всех, какие то проблемы. Правильно сказал БТР, хотите спасать ЖС начните с себя.

Всё удаляюсь из трэда.
Всем удачной практики.  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Да, интенсивное сельское хозяйство в растениеводстве приносит вред многим чувствующим существам. Однако животноводство является значительным потребителем интенсивных технологий растениеводства и снижение потребления мяса приводит к наибольшей степени уменьшения страданий.


Растениеводство стало возможным в нынешних масштабах благодаря технологиям. Главная из них - орошение.

бОльшая же часть суши непригодна для земледелия. Потому собирательство и охота - были главными средствами добычи пропитания.

Мало того, благодаря успехам в химии, человек смог расширить количество земель для выращивания растительных культур. НО опять же, химические предприятия - далеко не способствуют улучшению экологии. Да и земли, постоянно подпитываемые удобрения - естественны? Безопасны для жизни?

Количество людей нужно умешить! Вот единственный выход, чтобы спасать живое на Земле. 

Горилы, орангутанги живут в богатых плодами лесах. Таких лесов и раньше было мЕньше чем степей и лесов способных пережить снег.
Значит следующим шагом должно быть переселение людей в такие леса.

А с остальным в постинге полностью согласен.

Тот кто объедается фруктами, причем надкушивает их, выбрасывает, и тянется к следующему не отличается от того кто объедается мясом, кашей, ...

----------


## Skyku

P.s.

А для того чтобы пересилится в теплые леса, с обилием плодов, достаточно раздеть человека. 

Вот пусть поборники защиты животных и разденутся. Для приличия пусть оденутся в оранжевые тоги. Ну и остальным предложат.

И тогда, естественным путем поедут люди в теплые края. 

И будет восстановлена биологическая справедливость.
И страдания живым существам такие человеки станут причинять гораздо меньше.
Ну а там и до просветления недалеко?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Тантризм возник не в Тибете, я это прекрасно знаю. Но тантризм не буддизм. В Тибете тантризм приобрел форму тантрического буддизма и стал на мой взгляд более одухотворенным, чем был первоначально в Индии.»


Тала, я опять вынужден, и безо всякого цинизма (??), констатировать: учите матчасть. Тантрический буддизм возник не в Тибете, а в Индии. Все тибетские линии восходят к Гуру Падмасамбхаве, индийскому мастеру, или к индийским же махасиддхам.




> Миларепа на момент ухода в отшельничество был довольно могущественным магом, учился у разных учителей и знал довольно много. Он мог вполне неплохо устроиться быть ламой, ходить в дорогих одеждах и вести довольно сытое существование. Это неправда, что его на тот момент никто не уважал.


На тот момент его все ненавидели именно за те деяния, которые он совершил с помощью чёрной магии. "Ламой" он стать никак не мог, имея на совести 30 трупов, слыша со всех сторон проклятия односельчан, которых он лишил урожая и обрёк на голод. Именно поэтому он (действительно, добровольно) обрёк себя на жизнь, полную лишений. Причём его учитель Марпа, великий мастер, вовсе не вёл жизнь аскета - у него было имущество, дом, семья и дети. Но сам Миларепа никогда не оспаривал реализацию учителя - напротив, всю жизнь молился ему с глубокой преданностью. Путь Миларепы, путь отречения и аскетизма - совершенно особый, и нельзя предлагать его всем в качестве образца. Во всяком случае, такова позиция Ваджраяны. Да и в целом буддизм не одобряет аскетические крайности и не призывает морить себя голодом, сидя на крапивной похлёбке.




> При желании у него могло быть ВСЕ. Почитайте сами его биографию. Его просто вдохновляла цель аскетической жизни и желание оставить этот бренный мир, стать к нему непривязанным. То, что вы видите в его книгах, что он ест мясо и т.д., говорит о ваших мыслях в данный момент.


Нет, это говорит только о содержании прочитанных книг. Позволю себе привести цитаты:

_Я прожил, медитируя в этих условиях еще около года, и однажды услышал голоса людей. Выглянув, я увидел группу охотников, приближающихся в моей пещере. Они возвращались с охоты с большой добычей. Шедшие впереди, увидев меня, закричали: "Ой, там бхута!" - и бросились прочь. Находившиеся сзади сказали: "Не может быть, чтобы бхута появился средь бела дня. Нужно проверить, действительно ли там бхута". Когда им сообщили, что он все еще там, даже старые охотники, которые шли сзади, испугались. Я сказал им, что я не бхута, а отшельник, который давно ничего не ел. Они сами захотели убедиться в правдивости моих слов и осмотрели все кругом. Не найдя ничего, кроме крапивы, они все прониклись большим уважением ко мне. Они отдали мне все, что оставалось у них от запаса провизии, а также много мяса и обратились ко мне с выражением почтения: "Ты заслуживаешь похвал за свой аскетизм. Молись за убитых нами животных и за нас, грешных, лишивших их жизни".

Я обрадовался возможности иметь пищу, которую едят обыкновенные люди, и вкусив ее, испытал приятное чувство сытости. У меня поднялось настроение, и я с большим усердием продолжал медитировать. Я ощутил особый подъем духа, который никогда не испытывал раньше, и подумал о том, что заслуга, приобретаемая теми, кто отдает оставшиеся крохи пищи одиноким отшельникам, несомненно, превосходит заслугу тех, кто делает роскошные подарки обеспеченным людям, живущим в городах и селениях.

Я растянул этот запас мяса на много дней, экономно его расходуя, и в нем мухи отложили личинки. Я сначала хотел очистить его от личинок, но потом подумал, что мне не следует употреблять его в пищу, так как тогда мне придется отнять это мясо у личинок, а, значит, заниматься грабежом. "Как бы мне ни хотелось поесть мяса, мне не полагается отбирать его",- решил я. И оставив это мясо личинкам, перешел опять на похлебку из крапивы.
(...)
Через несколько дней мне нанесла визит Зесай, принеся с собой хорошо приготовленное вареное мясо, сливочное масло, муку и хорошую порцию чанга. (...) Когда я поел хорошей пищи, телесная боль усилилась, и мое состояние духа ухудшилось. Я чувствовал себя так плохо, что не мог медитировать. Страдая от боли и от мысли о том, что не может быть большей опасности, чем невозможность продолжать медитировать, я открыл свиток, данный мне гуру, и увидел, что в нем описан способ лечения моей болезни, устраняющий препятствия и опасности на Пути, превращающий зло во благо и укрепляющий силу духа. В свитке также содержалось указание о том, что я должен в это время питаться хорошей полноценной пищей. Мое усердие в медитации подготовило почву для внутренней перестройки всей системы каналов, но из-за плохого питания перестройка задержалась. Чанг, принесенный Петой, вызвал нервное возбуждение, а принесенная Зесай еда совсем ухудшила мое состояние.

Теперь мне стало понятно, что со мной произошло, и, изучая этот текст, я нашел в нем указания о том, какие меры нужно в этом случае принимать и какие выполнять упражнения [для тела и ума]. Сразу же приступив к их выполнению, я через некоторое время увидел, что более мелкие каналы выпрямляются и даже расслабляется узел сушумна-нади (срединного канала) ниже пупка.

Я испытал состояние невыразимого покоя и ясности, напоминавшее мне мои прежние состояния экстаза, но превосходившее их по глубине и силе и этим отличавшееся от них. Так во мне родилось доселе неведомое мне трансцендентное знание. Преодолев силой духа препятствия, я понял, что само зло [или опасность] превращается во благо. То, что прежде воспринималось как объективно существующее различие, теперь засияло как Дхармакая. Я понял, что сансара и нирвана являются зависимыми и относительными состояниями и что Причиной Универсума является Ум, который не имеет ничего общего с понятиями Заинтересованности или Пристрастия. Когда эта Причина направляется по пути безверия [или эгоизма], она приводит к сансаре, но если она будет направлена по пути альтруизма, она приведет к нирване. Я совершенно убежден в том, что действительный источник сансары и нирваны находится в Пустоте [Трансцендентного Ума].

Знание, приобретенное мной, явилось плодом моего усердия, которое было главной причиной. И достаточно было поесть во время кризиса здоровой и питательной пищи и выполнить содержащиеся в свитке указания, чтобы это знание проявилось. Таким образом, здесь полностью подтвердилась правильность моей веры в учение Мантраяны, в котором утверждается, что истинное трансцендентное знание можно получить при правильном попечении о своем теле, не отказываясь от питательной пищи и удобной одежды. Я также понял, что в окончательном выявлении скрытых во мне способностей большую роль сыграли Пета и Зесай, и поэтому я был в большом долгу перед ними._ 

Так что, Миларепа не ел мяса? Миларепа был воинствующим аскетом?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Это буддизм по-вашему, когда здесь на сайте доказывается, что Будда ел мясо, вопреки классическим текстам, которые говорят об обратном, вопреки 2500-летней истории классического буддизм, как сугубо вегетарианской религии.


Тала, такое впечатление, что все доводы собеседников Вы пропускаете мимо ушей. Поезжайте в Таиланд - и увидите, как тхеравадинские монахи едят всё, что им подносят, в том числе мясо. Из классических текстов известно, что Будда отказался ввести в сангхе категорический запрет на вкушение мяса.

А буддизмов много, и разница между Тхеравадой и Ваджраяной куда существеннее, чем, скажем, между православием и католичеством. Например, тантры прямо призывают: "Не предавайся ужасам лесного аскетизма! Наслаждайся объектами пяти чувств!" Не чешите всех под одну гребёнку и уважайте чужую традицию - только и всего.

Практика ганапуджи в Ваджраяне вовсе не заключается в том, чтобы "просто спеть мантру". Не судите о том, во что не посвящены. Что касается меня, циничного негодяя, я ем мясо только тогда, когда чувствую потребность в этом. А это бывает так редко, что моё мясоедство сводится практически к ганапудже.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

В этом треде уже не раз говорилось, что ганапуджа и подношения буддийским монахам - это одно, а обычное мирское мясоедение - это совсем другое. Не нужно путать две эти вещи. Никто ведь здесь не критиковал практикующих Тантру и буддийских монахов, принимающих подношения мясными продуктами. Нет никаких претензий к практикующим в определённой традиции. Речь была об осознанности и сострадании, с возрастанием которых уменьшается и вообще исчезает потребность в любом причинении вреда (прямом или косвенном) живым существам. В качестве примера приводились и высказывания ЕСДЛ, и других Учителей, да это очевидно и без всяких примеров. Что же касается буддийских традиций, то они действительно разные. В целом ряде буддийских Сутр чётко и ясно зафиксирован полный запрет на мясоедение. Ланкаватара сутра сейчас выложена на нескольких языках (http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....904#post105904) - можно удостовериться в словах Будды Шакьямуни. В палийском каноне жёстский запрет на мясоедение отсутствует. Поэтому надо просто следовать наставлениям, своей традиции, развивать осознанность и сострадание и не навязывать друг другу свои точки зрения.

----------


## PampKin Head

Тибетцы (монахи и миряне) как последователи Махаяны знают о Ланкаватаре? 
Или они, зная, просто ее игнорируют? 
Или они не считают ее словами Будды? 
Или они ни во что не ставят слова Будды?

мнения, welcome...

P.S. На тайные доктрины в стиле 



> ...да это очевидно и без всяких примеров....


перестал реагировать в старшей группе детского сада.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Тибетцы (монахи и миряне) как последователи Махаяны знают о Ланкаватаре? 
> Или они, зная, просто ее игнорируют? 
> Или они не считают ее словами Будды? 
> Или они ни во что не ставят слова Будды?
> 
> мнения, welcome...
> 
> P.S. На тайные доктрины в стиле 
> 
> перестал реагировать в старшей группе детского сада.


Pampkin Head, Вы ведь знаете, что есть три буддийских канона - палийский, китайский (который переложен на японский язык) и тибетский (если не считать фрагменты канона на санскрите). Они различаются не только по некоторым Сутрам, но и по переводам одних и тех же Сутр. Причём здесь "детский сад" и "тайные доктрины"?! Ланкаватара сутра является приоритетной для некоторых направлений Дальневосточного буддизма (в том числе для школы Дзэн). Она сейчас выложена и на санскрите, и на китайском, и на английском, и частично на русском. Поэтому я и говорю, давайте будем уважать буддийские традиции и не делать категоричных утверждений: ел Будда мясо или не ел, запрещал есть мясо или не запрещал... А БТР верно заметил, что возрастание осознанности всё расставит по своим местам. Да ведь и сам Будда предупреждал о том, что не следует принимать его слова на веру, а проверять их на практике. Так что я вообще не вижу здесь почвы для серьёзных разногласий и для конфликта.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Причём здесь "детский сад" и "тайные доктрины"?


Читайте пост выше. Там указано, какие тайные доктрины и о каком детском саде идет речь.

Тибетцы не уважают дальневосточные традиции? 
Или они о элементах ее просто не знают?

Почему нельзя делать вывод о мясоедении Будды Шакьямуни на основании тибесткого и палийского Канона? Вполне достаточно инфы.

Будда Шакьямуни, кста, говорил не о возрастании осознанности, а о времени упадка Дхармы, ее извращении и исчезновении. Как раз о наших временах...

Р.S. Лично видел актуальных практиков, которые мясо употребляют. Вот чего, а осознанности и реализаций у них вполне предостаточно. Желаю и вам добраться хотя бы до их уровня.
-
ИМХО, реализация никак не связана с отказом от животной пищи. Что можно видеть на примере многих ныне живущих Мастеров тибетских традиций Дхармы Будд...

P.S.S. Может нам еще бредни Терасавы начать интегрировать в собственную жизнь? Только потому что он - "Мастер дальневосточной традиции"? Сёко Асахары? Фалунгунь? Новоделы современные?

P.S.S.S. *Верной дорогой идете, последователи Девадатты!!! В добрый путь и ветра вам в спину!!!* Даже при жизни Будды сей персонаж был не одинок в тайных доктринах о пользе вегетарианства. И во главе сострадающих животным толкал данные телеги Будде Шакьямуни. Аргументов не хватало. Посему решил присовокупить весомую каменюку прямо на голову нашей Драгоценности.

Вот почему из вегетарианцев или Девадатта, или Адольф в экстримах выходит? Почему ум то не усмиряется? С мясоедами понятно. Они - подонки по определению. А как же с этими возвышенными созданиями то так происходит?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Читайте пост выше. Там указано, какие тайные доктрины и о каком детском саде идет речь.


Понятно... Разве Вы будете отрицать, что "с возрастанием осознанности и сострадания уменьшается и исчезает потребность в любом причинении вреда живым существам"? (я не беру сейчас исключительные случаи вроде убийства Бодхисаттвой разбойника на корабле).




> Тибетцы не уважают дальневосточные традиции? 
> Или они о элементах ее просто не знают?


Ещё Асанга начал классифицировать Сутры по принципу "нитартха-нейартха". Нитартха - Сутры окончательного значения, а нейартха - Сутры, которые требуют интерпретации. Но оба вида Сутр считаются словом Будды. При желании, конечно, в них можно найти массу противоречий, но эти "противоречия" существуют только на относительном рассудочном уровне. Не надо забывать и того, что многообразные формы Учения даны ради множества живых существ, находящихся на разных стадиях развития. Кроме того, классификация и группировка Сутр в Ганджуре отличается от той, которая дана в Да цзан цзин (китайском буддийском каноне). Тибетцы не ориентируются на Ланкаватара сутру (вспомним историю с Хэшаном, да и Ланкаватара сутра больше соотносится с Йогачарой, а в Тибете возобладала Мадхьямака).




> Почему нельзя делать вывод о мясоедении Будды Шакьямуни на основании тибесткого и палийского Канона? Вполне достаточно инфы.


Конечно, можно. Но при этом ведь не следует отрицать другие Сутры и традиции, для которых эти Сутры являются в высшей степени авторитетными. Я о том и говорю - для чего здесь категоричность?




> Будда Шакьямуни, кста, говорил не о возрастании всеобщей осознаности, а о времени упадка Дхармы, ее извращении и исчезновении. Как раз о наших временах...


Да я и не говорю о "всеобщей осознанности", а об осознанности действительно практикующих Дхарму Будды.




> Р.S. Лично видел актуальных практиков, которые мясо употребляют. Вот чего, а осознанности и реализаций у них вполне предостаточно. Желаю и вам добраться хотя бы до их уровня.
> -
> ИМХО, реализация никак не связана с отказом от животной пищи. Что можно видеть на примере многих ныне живущих Мастеров тибетских традиций Дхармы Будд...
> 
> P.S.S. Может нам еще бредни Терасавы начать интегрировать в собственную жизнь? Только потому что он - "Мастер дальневосточной традиции"? Сёко Асахары? Фалунгунь? Новоделы современные?
> 
> P.S.S.S. *Верной дорогой идете, последователи Девадатты!!! В добрый путь и ветра вам в спину!!!* Даже при жизни Будды сей персонаж был неодинок в тайных доктринах о пользе вегетарианства. И во главе сострадающих животным толкал данные телеги Будде шакьямуни. Аргументов не хватало. Посему решил присовокупить весомую каменюку прямо на голоыу нашей Драгоценности.
> 
> Вот почему из вегетарианцев или Девадатта, или Адольф в экстримах выходит? Почему ум то не усмиряется?


На эту часть Вашего поста отвечать не вижу смысла...

Какая может быть серьёзная дискуссия, если буддисты-вегетарианцы одним махом записываются в последователей Девадатты? Тогда уж и ЕСДЛ, и многих других Учителей в эти ряды записывайте...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Понятно... Разве Вы будете отрицать, что "с возрастанием осознанности и сострадания уменьшается и исчезает потребность в любом причинении вреда живым существам"? (я не беру сейчас исключительные случаи вроде убийства Бодхисаттвой разбойника на корабле).


Вспомним Гуру Ринпоче, который детей бил головами о камни. И был за это предан огню в местечке Цопема. Или Он не был сострадателен?

О изменении поведения при развитии сострадания и осознанности можно прочесть вот тут http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...32&postcount=1




> Ещё Асанга начал классифицировать Сутры по принципу "нитартха-нейартха". Нитартха - Сутры окончательного значения, а нейартха - Сутры, которые требуют интерпретации. Но оба вида Сутр считаются словом Будды. При желании, конечно, в них можно найти массу противоречий, но эти "противоречия" существуют только на относительном рассудочном уровне. Не надо забывать и того, что многообразные формы Учения даны ради множества живых существ, находящихся на разных стадиях развития. Кроме того, классификация и группировка Сутр в Ганджуре отличается от той, которая дана в Да цзан цзин (китайском буддийском каноне). Тибетцы не ориентируются на Ланкаватара сутру (вспомним историю с Хэшаном, да и Ланкаватара сутра больше соотносится с Йогачарой, а в Тибете возобладала Мадхьямака).


Сорри, но у меня только относительный. Абсолютного смысла в мой магазин еще не завезли.

Не ориентируются - значит отрицают? Игнорируют? Мы же не рассматриваем те части Ланкаватары, которые промоутят Йогачару. Мы говорим о прямом запрете употреблять мясо. При чем тут философские доктрины?

Причем стоит заметить, что тибетцы не отрицают филосовские доктрины вайбшашиков, саутрантиков, йогачаров. Они считаются их ступенями в постижении мадхьямики. Тогда о каком противопоставлении Сутр и Шастр идет речь?




> Конечно, можно. Но при этом ведь не следует отрицать другие Сутры и традиции, для которых эти Сутры являются в высшей степени авторитетными. Я о том и говорю - для чего здесь категоричность?


Что значит "авторитетные"? У кого авторитетные? Нам надо принять на веру эту авторитетность?

Пример
---
У тибетцев утеряна традиция бхикшуни. Но они не стремились принять дальневосточную линию приемсвенности женского полного монашества. Потому что не были уверены в ее аутентичности. И Далай Лама инициировал проверки, прежде чем возродить линию бхикшуни среди тибетцев.

А вы предлагаете принять нечто, потому что они "авторитетны"...





> Да я и не говорю о "всеобщей осознанности", а об осознанности действительно практикующих Дхарму Будды.


Я вам сказал, что лично видел "действительно практикующих Дхарму Будды", которые едят мясо. Или у них с осознанностью что то не так? Вы уж простите, если они не удовлетворяют вашим критериям осознанности...

P.S. Вот тут некоторые машут Шабкаром как флагом вегетарианства в Тибете. Хотелось заметить, что корень всех духовных реализаций Шабкара - его Гуру Богдо Геген - *вегетарианцем не был*.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Вспомним Гуру Ринпоче, который детей бил головами о камни. И был за это предан огню в местечке Цопема. Или Он не был сострадателен?


Был. Это и есть тот самый исключительный случай. Вы, надеюсь, не подражаете в этом Падмасамбхаве?




> Сорри, но у меня только относительный. Асолютного смысла в мой магазин еще не завезли.


Для того, чтобы не отрицать часть буддийского канона, вполне достаточно относительного... Я, например, не отрицаю ни Ганджур, ни Типитаку.




> Не ориентируются - значит отрицают? Игнорируют? Мы же не рассматриваем те части Ланкаватары, которые промоутят Йогачару. Мы говорим о прямом запрете употреблять мясо. При чем тут философские доктрины?


При том, что тхеравадины - это не махаянисты, дзэнцы - это не дзогченовцы, буддисты - это не асахаровцы... Каждый следует своей традиции. И не все последователи Дзэн являются вегетарианцами, и не все последователи тибетского буддизма являются мясоедами.




> Причем стоит заметить, что тибетцы не отрицают филосовские доктрины вайбшашиков, саутрантиков, йогачаров. Они считаются их ступенями в постижении мадхьямики. Тогда о каком противопоставлении Сутр и Шастр идет речь?


Вот я Вам и говорю: не противопоставляйте Ланкаватару и другие цитировавшиеся Сутры остальным частям буддийского канона.




> Что значит "авторитетные"? У кого авторитетные?


Я уже сказал где и у кого.




> А вы предлагаете принять нечто, потому что они "авторитетны"...


Я ничего не предлагаю принять, а предлагаю избавиться от категоричности. Тут вегетарианцев обвиняли в каком-то пиаре и навязывании. Сейчас мы видим противоположную картину...




> Я вам сказал, что лично видел "действительно практикующих Дхарму Будды", которые едят мясо. Или у них с осознанностью что то не так? Вы уж простите, если они не удовлетворяют вашим критериям осознанности...


Как раз наоборот: буддисты-вегетарианцы не отвечают Вашим критериям "истинного буддиста". Я же ни слова не сказал против тантриков и тхеравадинских монахов, принимающих мясные подношения...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> О изменении поведения при развитии сострадания и осознанности можно прочесть вот тут http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...32&postcount=1


Читал раньше. Это тоже осознанность. Я уже приводил пример Просветления Будды Шакьямуни - без всякого мяса, о чём знает любой буддист. Просто не следует противопоставлять одно другому. Несколько постов назад я с этого и начал...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Был. Это и есть тот самый исключительный случай. Вы, надеюсь, не подражаете в этом Падмасамбхаве?


Я, как бы, подражаю своим Наставникам. Которые мясо едят.




> Для того, чтобы не отрицать часть буддийского канона, вполне достаточно относительного... Я, например, не отрицаю ни Ганджур, ни Типитаку.


Очень рад за вас. 





> При том, что тхеравадины - это не махаянисты, дзэнцы - это не дзогченовцы, буддисты - это не асахаровцы... Каждый следует своей традиции. И не все последователи Дзэн являются вегетарианцами, и не все последователи тибетского буддизма являются мясоедами.


Т.е. есть традиции, которые противоречат друг другу *на относительном уровне*? А *тибетцы заявляют, что практикуют все*: Хинаяну, Махаяну, Тантру...





> Вот я Вам и говорю: не противопоставляйте Ланкаватару и другие цитировавшиеся Сутры остальным частям буддийского канона.


А вы не видите противоречия *на относительном уровне* между Ланкаватарой и жизнью тибетской махаянской Сангхи? 





> Я ничего не предлагаю принять, а предлагаю избавиться от категоричности. Тут вегетарианцев обвиняли в каком-то пиаре и навязывании. Сейчас мы видим противоположную картину...


А я *ничего* не пиарю. Я просто задаю вопросы...





> Как раз наоборот: буддисты-вегетарианцы не отвечают Вашим критериям "истинного буддиста". Я же ни слова не сказал против тантриков и тхеравадинских монахов, принимающих мясные подношения...


Укажите номер поста, где я утверждаю, что  буддисты-вегетарианцы не отвечают критериям "истинного буддиста"...




> Какая может быть серьёзная дискуссия, если буддисты-вегетарианцы одним махом записываются в последователей Девадатты? Тогда уж и ЕСДЛ, и многих других Учителей в эти ряды записывайте...


А вегетарианство было основным моментом раскола Сангхи тогда.

Давно ли ЕДСЛ не ест мяса, кста?

----------


## Ersh

Да хватит вам уже)))

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Я, как бы, подражаю своим Наставникам. Которые мясо едят


Вас никто и не призывает отказываться от этого.




> Очень рад за вас.


Спасибо.




> Т.е. есть традиции, которые противоречат друг другу *на относительном уровне*? А *тибетцы заявляют, что практикуют все*: Хинаяну, Махаяну, Тантру...


Надеюсь, не нужно в очередной раз приводить слова ЕСДЛ в пользу вегетарианства...

Я Вас призываю не противопоставлять и признать возможность существования буддистов-вегетарианцев. :Smilie:  




> А вы не видите противоречия *на относительном* между Ланкаватарой и жизнью тибетской махаянской Сангхи?


ЕСДЛ не противоречит, как и многие другие... Существование же реализованных Учителей, употреблявших мясо, я и не отрицал никогда.




> Укажите номер поста, где я утверждаю, что  буддисты-вегетарианцы не отвечают критериям "истинного буддиста"...


Да хотя бы тот пост, где Вы их к последователям Девадатты причислили...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Надеюсь, не нужно в очередной раз приводить слова ЕСДЛ в пользу вегетарианства...



И что следует из слов о пользе? Гуда, рад за пользу...
Он еще и о пользе отречения говорит; о том, что неплохо христианам оставаться христианами... И о многом еще... 

И что?




> Перечитайте мои посты № 340, №342 и скажите - где я противопоставлял Ланкаватару другим буддийским Сутрам?  Это я Вас призываю не противопоставлять и признать возможность существования буддистов-вегетарианцев.


Интересно. Вы уже отвечаете, цитируя самого себя. 
Я признаю даже существования буддистов, которые вообще не едят!!!





> Да хотя бы тот пост, где Вы их к последователям Девадатты причислили...


А что вы хотите доказать? То, что махаянист просто обязан быть вегетарианцем! Но ведь это и был основной мессадж Девадатты!!!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> И что следует из слов о пользе? Гуда, рад за пользу...
> Он еще и о пользе отречения говорит; о том, что неплохо христианам оставаться христианами... И о многом еще... 
> 
> И что?


Ничего. Очень хорошо. И вегетарианство, и отречение, и христиане в христианстве, и много чего ещё...




> А что вы хотите доказать? То, что махаянист просто обязан быть вегетарианцем! Но ведь это и был основной мессадж Девадатты!!!


Я же Вас попросил привести посты, в которых я противопоставлял Ланкаватару другим Сутрам. Нет таких постов. Нет и таких, где я обязывал бы :EEK!:   буддистов стать вегетарианцами. Так что Девадатту с Асахарой зря Вы сюда присовокупили...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ничего. Очень хорошо. И вегетарианство, и отречение, и христиане в христианстве, и много чего ещё...


Я имел в виду заявления ЕДСЛ о том, что христианам не стоит становится буддистами, а оставаться хорошими христианами...





> Я же Вас попросил привести посты, в которых я противопоставлял Ланкаватару другим Сутрам. Нет таких постов. Нет и таких, где я обязывал бы  буддистов стать вегетарианцами. Так что Девадатту с Асахарой зря Вы сюда присовокупили...


Тов. Шебунин. Вы сами с собой разговариваете? Я где то говорил, что *вы противопоставляете*?

Это я спрашиваю, как сосуществует прямой запрет не есть мясо (Ланкаватара) и ежедневная практика тибетской махаянской Сангхи? Налицо прямое отвержение Слова Будды...

А что с темой о Девадатте? Ваша логика такова: махаянист должен быть вегетарианцем (приведены цитаты). Девадатта предлагал ввести обязательное вегетарианство. Не видете аналогий?

Сёко, кста, говорил, что он идентичен Шакьямуни... И очень многие в это верили. Считали авторитетным.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Я имел в виду заявления ЕДСЛ о том, что христианам не стоит становится буддистами, а оставаться хорошими христианами...


И я то же самое...




> Тов. Шебунин. Вы сами с собой разговариваете? Я где то говорил, что *вы противопоставляете*?


Тов. Хеад! Я сейчас тут и с Девадаттой заговорю, на Ваши посты глядя... :Smilie:  




> Это я спрашиваю, как сосущетвует прямой запрет не есть мясо (Ланкаватара) и ежедневная практика тибетской махаянской Сангхи? Налицо примое отвержение Слова Будды...


Потому и повторяю в десятый раз: давайте уважать другие буддийские традиции, буддистов-вегетарианцев и признавать Ланкаватара сутру. Мы же Вас в вегетарианство не обращаем. И ЕСДЛ не обращает, а всего лишь рекомендует...

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот почему из вегетарианцев или Девадатта, или Адольф в экстримах выходит? Почему ум то не усмиряется? С мясоедами понятно. Они - подонки по определению. А как же с этими возвышенными созданиями то так происходит?


Не совсем аргумент, но считается, что от употребления только растительной пищи усиливается движение ветра. Особенно это опасно когда сидишь в цам или делаешь много простираний. Потому и применяют различные "противоядия" - поесть мяса, или на худой конец что-нибудь жирное - масла например. "Ветер в голове" - это практически не аллегория - вот крышу и сносит  :Smilie: . 

Эмчи много чего интересного могут порассказать как из традиции, так и из личной практики....

----------


## Won Soeng

PampKin Head, если игнорировать абсолютный уровень восприятия, то и ответ на вопрос найти не получится. Потому что вопрос проистекает из относительного уровня - в одних источниках одно, в других - другое, кто же прав? 
И тот и тот никуда не годятся для целей сравнения их между собой.
Возможно стоит понять, что абсолютный уровень это не нечто таинственное и запредельное. Абсолютный уровень восприятия всегда присутствует наравне с относительным. Сначала происходит восприятие на абсолютном уровне, затем происходит сопоставление воспринятого на относительном.  Осознание сопоставления - это осознание относительного. Осознание восприятия - это осознание абсолютного.
На абсолютном уровне нет выбора есть мясо или не есть мясо. На абсолютном уровне нет выбора - какому канону следовать или какому варианту сутры.
Но непрерывное пребывание осознания на абсолютном уровне невозможно, пока остаются сомнения. Сомнения рождают новые сомнения и они создают условия для появления неправильных действий, влекущих порождение условий для возникновения страданий. 
Однако сомнения нельзя просто подавить или игнорировать. Сомнения - это следствие неосознанности на уровне восприятия, до мышления, недоверие восприятию, рефлексии и попытки сопоставить невоспринятое с невоспринятым. 
Когда Вы говорите 



> Это я спрашиваю, как сосущетвует прямой запрет не есть мясо (Ланкаватара) и ежедневная практика тибетской махаянской Сангхи? Налицо примое отвержение Слова Будды...


Вы сравниваете слова о словах Будды со словами о словах Будды. 
Это сомнение не требующее вовсе никакого выбора, потому что оно рождено иллюзией, что слова абсолютны.
Если же непонятно, можно ли есть мясо - то его есть нельзя. Однако, если непонятно, можно ли запрещать есть мясо - то запрещать нельзя.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> А что с темой о Девадатте? Ваша логика такова: махаянист должен быть вегетарианцем (приведены цитаты). Девадатта предлагал ввести обязательное вегетарианство. Не видете аналогий?
> 
> Сёко, кста, говорил, что он идентичен Шакьямуни... И очень многие в это верили. Считали авторитетным.


Снова Сёко с Девадаттой.... Перечитайте мои посты и приведите хотя бы одну аналогию. Гле было слово "должен"?

----------


## PampKin Head

> И я то же самое...


Сорри, конечно. Но я не согласен с политкорректностью ЕСДЛ.





> Потому и повторяю в десятый раз: давайте уважать другие буддийские традиции, буддистов-вегетарианцев и признавать Ланкаватара сутру. Мы же Вас в вегетарианство не обращаем. И ЕСДЛ не обращает, а всего лишь рекомендует...


Аутентичные традиции всегда уважаются. Но из этого ничего не следует.

До буддистов-вегетарианцем мне дела никакого особенного, отличного от других, нет. Я считаю тему о том, кто и что ест, сугубо личным выбором. Из разряда кто-с-кем-спит.

Как только мои Наставники признают Ланкаватару сутру, тут я недалеко буду.

А что тут все ссылки на ЕДСЛ? Он что, конечный Бог и авторитет абсолютного смысла? Многие его уважают, как признанного Мастера и главы тибетцев. Но не более.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Сорри, конечно. Но я не согласен с политкорректностью ЕСДЛ.


И я не согласен. А может эта политкорректность от мудрости?! :Smilie:  




> Аутентичные традиции всегда уважаются. Но из этого ничего не следует.
> 
> До буддистов-вегетарианцем мне дела никакого особенного, отличного от других, нет. Я считаю тему о том, кто и что ест, сугубо личным выбором. Из разряда кто-с-кем-спит.
> 
> Как только мои Наставники признают Ланкаватару сутру, тут я недалеко буду.
> 
> А что тут все ссылки на ЕДСЛ? Он что, конечный Бог и авторитет абсолютного смысла? Многие его уважают, как признанного Мастера и главы тибетцев. Но не более.


Вопрос, я думаю, снят... Есть разные традиции, разные Учителя и разные буддисты...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Снова Сёко с Девадаттой.... Перечитайте мои посты и приведите хотя бы одну аналогию. Гле было слово "должен"?


Сёко авторитетен. В него многие верили... Не надо ли его за это уважать?

Девадатта рекомендовал, призывал и агрументировал...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Сёко авторитетен. В него многие верили... Не надо ли его за это уважать?


Да они даже на форуме тут были. И где они сейчас?




> Девадатта рекомендовал, призывал и агрументировал...


И попал в ад.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да они даже на форуме тут были. И где они сейчас?


Многие продолжают уважать и верить, считать его Буддой... Так будем уважать?





> И попал в ад.


 За раскол Сангхи... И станет пратьекабуддой, кста...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Многие продолжают уважать и верить, считать его Буддой... Так будем уважать?


А он станет Пратьекабуддой? :Wink:  




> За раскол Сангхи... И станет пратьекабуддой, кста...


А Лотосовая сутра утверждает, что Буддой...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

P. S.  ЕСДЛ - не Сёко, а Ланкаватара не от имени Девадатты изложена.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А он станет Пратьекабуддой? 
> 
> 
> А Лотосовая сутра утверждает, что Буддой...


ой!!!

http://www.daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lan...ankavat_ab.htm



> ...
> В силу особенностей оригинального санскритского материала, его английский перевод представляет собою текст, достаточно непростой для чтения, и проф. Судзуки понимал, что для того, чтобы сутра могла стать доступной широкому читателю, было совершенно необходимо особое редактирование, способствующее более лёгкому её восприятию.
> ...
> Прежде всего, при общем упрощении, предпринятом редактором, оказались целиком опущены длинная вводная глава, глава, посвящённая «поеданию мяса», и глава о дхарани1 — *как являющиеся более поздними вставками и не имеющие прямого отношения к тематике сутры*. 
> ...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

А Вы об этих буддологических выводах практикующим буддистам скажите, для которых есть единый текст Сутры без всяких вставок!
 Кроме того, цитаты о вегетарианстве не только из этой Сутры приводились. Почитайте этот тред, а ещё лучше книгу Ф. Капло "Буддизм и вегетарианство".

----------


## PampKin Head

> А Вы об этих буддологических выводах практикующим буддистам скажите, для которых есть единый текст Сутры без всяких вставок!
>  Кроме того, цитаты о вегетарианстве не только из этой Сутры приводились. Почитайте этот тред, а ещё лучше книгу Ф. Капло "Буддизм и вегетарианство".


C коих пор практикующие буддисты стали мерилом чего то? Некоторые практикующие буддисты и в Библию верят, считают себя христианами также!

Судзуки был в курсе редактуры. Вы считаете, что он пошел на подлог как ученый и непрактикующий буддист? И с чего вы взяли, что это - буддологические выводы? Судзуки теперь не авторитет?

А кто такой Капло? Я что то не помню имени такого Бодхисаттвы в палийском\тибетском\дальневосточном каноне...


Эдак мы докатимся до книг некоторых мастеров о том, что в гомосексуализме ничего такого нет... Типа, зачти ка книжку вот такого современного западного мастера...  :Wink:  

Эдак я лучше Оле Нидала зачту. У него идеи более преятственные!!!

----------


## PampKin Head

все интереснее и интереснее

http://anthropology.ru/ru/texts/torc...ddhism_04.html
Введение в буддологию
Торчинов Е.А



> «Ланкаватара» — одна из самых беспорядочных и даже несколько путаных и противоречивых. По-видимому, существующий ныне текст является результатом неоднократного переписывания и механического соединения разных редакций и вариантов этого памятника.
> ...
> Дополнительная (десятая) глава этой сутры, известная как «Сагатхакам», содержит некоторые доктрины, вступающие в противоречие с нормативным буддийским пониманием принципа анатмавады. *Не исключено, что древние переписчики просто по ошибке вложили в уста Будде заявления оппонентов буддизма, тезисы которых опровергаются в других частях сутры*.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> C коих пор практикующие буддисты стали мерилом чего то?


ЕСДЛ не мерило... Все буддийские Учителя-вегетарианцы и миллионы монахов-вегетарианцев тоже не мерило... 

”Цель практик Дхьяны и попыток достижения Самадхи состоит в том, чтобы избежать страданий жизни, но ища избавления от страданий для себя, как можем мы продолжать причинять его другим? До тех пор, пока вы не научитесь контролировать свой ум до такой степени, что самоя мысль о жестокости или убийстве будет вам противна, не избежать вам оков бытия... После моей Паринирваны, в последнюю Кальпу, всевозможные демоны будут являться повсюду, обманывая людей и внушая им, что они могут продолжать питаться плотью и достигнуть при этом Просветления... Как может Бхикшу, желающий стать освободителем всех прочих, сам жить за счёт крови и плоти других живых существ?”

Сурангама сутра


 ”Употребление мяса в пищу уничтожает зерно великого сострадания”.

Махапаринирвана сутра


Всё это тоже не является мерилом...

Всё одни вставки, подлоги и имитация...

И вообще все буддисты одним только мясом питаются...

И Будда Шакьямуни достиг Просветления после мясной ганапуджи...

И мясоедение - это единственный путь осознанности и сострадания...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

О позднем происхождении десятой главы Ланкаватары известно давным-давно. Это не имеет отношения к теме.

----------


## PampKin Head

Миллионы монахов-вегетарианцев?!!! Офигеть! Это где?

Пройдемся по Сурангаме и Махапаринирване Сутрам?




> И вообще все буддисты одним только мясом питаются...
> 
> И Будда Шакьямуни достиг Просветления после мясной ганапуджи...
> 
> И мясоедение - это единственный путь осознанности и сострадания...


Шебунин, сколько можно гнать?
Это ваши слова, не мои... Или это аутотренинг, чтобы потом толкать телеги, что это я сказал?




> О позднем происхождении десятой главы Ланкаватары известно давным-давно. Это не имеет отношения к теме.


*О-фи-ге-ть!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Самый спорный кусок. Противоречит палийскому канону. Дописан позднее. И это не имеет значения?!!!

Я так понимаю, что и в других Сутрах ворье молока у телят постаралось на славу!

А по мне так прямое. На лжи не построишь Пути. Вчера они приписали Будде слова о вегетарианстве... Завтра впихнут о общечеловеческих ценностях.

Хотите, я вам еще главу напишу в Ланкаватару? О толерантности к гомосексуалистам и зоофилам...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Миллионы монахов-вегетарианцев?!!! Офигеть! Это где?
> 
> Пройдемся по Сурангаме и Махапаринирване Сутрам?
> 
> Шебунин, сколько можно гнать?


Хеад, Вы можете сколько угодно и "проходиться" по Сутрам, и "гнать", и утверждать,  что миллионы буддийских монахов являются мясоедами и т. д., и т. п. 




> Умер ли Будда, отравившись мясом?
> 
> Известно, что многие священнослужители, монахи и учителя, принадлежащие к буддийской традиции, при определённых обстоятельствах позволяют себе употреблять в пищу мясо. В оправдание своим действиям они приводят тот факт, что однажды Будда якобы сам отведал мяса в доме одного из своих последователей, дабы не обидеть чувств хозяина. ”Вот так и мы, — говорят эти люди, — смиренно и с благодарностью приемлем всё нам подносимое, не выказывая приязни или отвращения”. (”Мясо”, как позже оказалось по их версии, было несвежим и вызвало отравление, приведшее к смерти Будды.) После этого они обычно добавляют: ”Также вам надлежит знать, что Будда заповедал избегать мяса лишь в том случае, если мы знаем, слышали или имеем основания подозревать, что данное животное было забито специально для нас”.
> 
> Таким образом, своим первым утверждением они противоречат исследованиям учёных, большинство из которых сходятся во мнении, что причиной смерти Будды явился не кусок мяса, а ядовитый трюфель (разновидность подземного клубневидного гриба). Вторым своим заявлением они противоречат писаниям Махаяны, которые однозначно порицают употребление мяса.
> 
> Давайте для начала расставим все точки над i в так называемом инциденте с ”употреблением несвежей свинины” Буддой. В Диалогах Будды, переведённых с языка пали супругами г-ном и г-жой Рис Дэвидс, говорится следующее:
> 
> ”... И тогда Чанда обратился к Благородному со следующими словами: ”Не окажет ли нам Благородный честь, отведав завтра угощения в доме моём, заодно со всею братией?” — на что Благородный ответил утвердительным молчанием.
> ...





> В Китае и Японии употребление мяса в пищу рассматривалось как зло и подвергалось гонениям... употребление мяса постепенно сошло на нет (около 517 года н.э.), и эта тендеция преобладала повсеместно. Стало непринято использовать мясо в рационе храмов и монастырей.41
> 
> В Японии, до самой середины Xix века, пока буддизм оставался реальной силой в жизни рядовых японцев, на мясо существовало табу42. Япония, де факто, являлась вегетарианским государством. Для простого монаха, не говоря уже о роси, отведать рыбы означало реальную опасность получить в спину презрительное намагусубодзу! — ”эй, нечестивый монах, пропахший сырой рыбой!”
> 
> В дневнике Дзэнского мастера Догэна, который он вёл будучи в Xiii веке в Китае, мы находим дальнейшие подтверждения тому, насколько реален был запрет на употребление мяса в Китае. Догэн спрашивает своего учителя Джу-Чинга: ”Каковы должны быть умственный настрой и ежедневные дела ученика, занимающегося буддийской медитацией и прочими практиками?” Джу-Чинг отвечал, что одной из вещей, которых ему надлежит избегать, является употребление мяса.
> 
> Понятие ахимса и имя Ашока (могущественный император буддийской Индии, 263 – 233 гг. до н.э.) неразрывно связаны между собой. Перед тем как принять буддизм, Ашока, безжалостный завоеватель, стал причиной жестокой смерти многих тысяч людей. После того как он принял учение Будды, массовое уничтожение людей и животных в его царстве прекратилось, и наступило относительное благоденствие. Он запретил принесение животных в жертву и ограничил употребление в пищу мяса. ”Я провёл в жизнь закон, запрещающий убийство определённых видов животных и тому подобное, — высечено на одной из его колонн-эдиктов, — ибо величайший расцвет Праведности среди людей происходит от проповеди непричинения вреда всему живому и воздержания от убийства живых существ”.
> 
> Ведь в конце концов, причина необходимости отказа от мяса не в том, что Будда якобы говорил или не говорил. Подлинная причина коренится во внутренне присущей всем нам нравственной добродетели, сострадании и жалости, которые, действуя, сами неминуемо приведут нас к уважению всех форм жизни. Вполне очевидно в этом случае, что намеренно отнимать жизнь или через потребление мяса косвенно побуждать других делать это за вас, — действия, противоречащие этим фундаментальным качествам человеческой природы.
> ...


Вас никто не заставляет переходить на вегетарианское питание...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> А по мне так прямое. На лжи не построишь Пути. Вчера они приписали Будде слова о вегетарианстве... Завтра впихнут о общечеловеческих ценностях.
> 
> Хотите, я вам еще главу напишу в Ланкаватару? О толерантности к гомосексуалистам и зоофилам...


О вегетарианстве говорится не в десятой главе.

Сравнивать вегетарианцев с зоофилами. Определять их как последователей Девадатты.... Это, собственно, характеризует авторов...

----------


## PampKin Head

> О вегетарианстве говорится не в десятой главе.
> 
> Сравнивать вегетарианцев с зоофилами. Определять их как последователей Девадатты.... Это, собственно, характеризует авторов...



В восьмой...

Я не сравнивал вегетарианцев с зоофилами (мне интересен ваш уникальный способ делать логические выводы, рекомендую http://student.rostov.ru/files/st_bi...lpanov_ul.zip)... Я предлагаю вам свои услуги в написании *еще одной главы, уже о толерантности* к гомосексуалистам и зоофилам...

Да заради Бога, гоните и читайте еще афторов за здоровый образ жизни!!!

Только не приписывайте Шакьямуни того, что он не говорил!!!

О миллионах... Вы считали, делали исследования сколько из монахов вегетарианцы, а сколько мясоеды, чтобы бросаться вот так вот круглыми цифрами?

В сутре о Чанде говорится конкретно о забитии животных. Почему жители и стали роптать, что Благородный ест мясо, *специально забитое и приготовленное для него*... Читайте бхикку Ньянамоли "Жизнь Будды"... Какое же гонево эти буддологические исследования вегетарианцев!!!

Ашока - не Шакьямуни. Что делал Ашока, мне мало интересно.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> В восьмой...
> 
> Я не сравнивал вегетарианцев с зоофилами (мне интересен ваш уникальный способ делать логические выводы, рекомендую http://student.rostov.ru/files/st_bi...lpanov_ul.zip)... Я предлагаю вам свои услуги в написании *еще одной главы, уже о толерантности* к гомосексуалистам и зоофилам...


Благодарю за ссылку и за предложение услуг по дополнению буддийского канона...

Вы уже во втором треде проводите параллель между цитатами из Сутр о вегетарианстве и мифической толерантностью к зоофилам... Конечно, Истинный Буддист наставляет последователей Девадатты...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Только не приписывайте Шакьямуни того, что он не говорил!!!


Вы, кажется, намеревались "пройтись" по Сурангама сутре и Махапаранирвана сутре. Что ж, давайте разоблачим очередные вставки и подлоги...

А заодно обоснуем, что и ЕСДЛ, и Догэн, и Иккю никакие не буддисты, а как тут заявил один товарищ: "Диетологи тоже рекомендуют...".  Какое же сострадание? ЕСДЛ всего лишь диетологией занимается...

----------


## PampKin Head

Шебунин, а оно надо?

Вы же все знаете и во всем уверены. Вам же не нужно ничего. Это как переливать из пустого в порожнее и метать бисер перед свиньями (ради Бога не делайте вывод, что я вас назвал свиньей)...

Засим закругляюсь.

P.s. Я бы обычную логику ввел в средней школе как предмет...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Шебунин, а оно надо?


Хеад, Вы ведь начали искать вставки и подлоги... Если в Сурангаме и Махапаранирване их обнаружить не удаётся, то, выходит, Вам это уже и не надо...




> Вы же все знаете и во всем уверены. Вам же не нужно ничего.


Я не сортирую буддийский канон и ничего не отвергаю. С Вашей же стороны вижу нечто противоположное.




> Это как переливать из пустого в порожнее и метать бисер перед свиньями (ради Бога не делайте вывод, что я вас назвал свиньей)...


Нет. Буддисты-вегетарианцы - это всего лишь "последователи Девадатты".




> Засим закругляюсь.
> 
> P.s. Я бы обычную логику ввел в средней школе как предмет...


И курс о пользе мясоедения. А "обычная логика" обычно практике не способствует. :Wink:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

*11. Нанесение вреда живому растению требует признания.

20. Если какой-либо монах сознательно льёт или вылил воду, содержащую живые существа, на траву или глину, такой поступок требует признания.

39. Существуют улучшенные виды пищи, такие как гхи, “масло из плоти”, масло, мёд, патока (сахар), рыба, мясо, молоко и творог. Если какой-либо монах, не будучи больным, выпрашивает для себя такие улучшенные виды пищи, а затем ест их, такой поступок требует признания.

51. Питьё алкоголя или перебродившего сока требует признания.

61. Если какой-либо монах сознательно лишает жизни животное, то такой поступок требует признания.

62. Если какой-либо монах сознательно использует воду, содержащую живые существа, то такой поступок требует признания.*

----------


## Ersh

Признайтесь, Михаил, воду-то используете? Или на землю выливаете?

----------


## Вао

Если сострадательные люди вызывают такое сильную агрессию даже среди тех, кто причисляет себя к последователям Будды, то видать и правда калиюга  наступила. Что только не предлагали сделать с вегетарианцами и посадить в тюрьму, изгнать в джунгли, обвиняли в цинизме и  наивности и что они объедают бедных, тощих мясоедов, приплетали непонятные темы о зоофилии и гомосексуализме и тд. 

P/s/ Я очень уважаю тибетскую традицию, а тибетские учителя всегда поражали меня своей мудростью, сострадательностью и терпимостью. Не позорьте их и не дискредитируйте.

----------


## Ersh

Вао, а почему это сострадание это монополия вегетарианцев-то?
По-моему уже ясно доказали, что вегетарианство не спасает никаких живых существ ни от гибели, ни от страданий. 
Второе - не надо путать моноахов и мирян.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> почему это сострадание это монополия вегетарианцев-то?


Об этом никто и не говорил.




> По-моему уже ясно доказали, что вегетарианство не спасает никаких живых существ ни от гибели, ни от страданий.


"...я хорошо понимаю, что если начну соблюдать строгую вегетарианскую диету, я не только подам хороший пример, но и буду способствовать спасению жизней невинных животных. Пока что я этого не делаю и, следовательно, вынужден признать расхождение в некоторых областях между моими принципами и делами.
...сделаем своим девизом слова: "делай столько, сколько можешь"...".

Его Святейшество Далай-Лама




> Второе - не надо путать моноахов и мирян.


Никто и не путает. Если мирянин берёт на себя дополнительные обеты, то очень хорошо.

----------


## Грег

> Если сострадательные люди вызывают такое сильную агрессию даже среди тех, кто причисляет себя к последователям Будды, то видать и правда калиюга  наступила.


Вао, ну что вы , право...
Назовиите номера постов где так говорится.
Сострадание - не равно вегетарианству.
Причисление себя к числу вегетарианцев или невегетарианцев ещё не делает человека ни более сострадательным, ни менее сострадательным. Вегетарианство - это часть практики (и не единственная) по взращиванию сострадания.
Её можно, ИМХО, отнести  к той части буддизма, где говорится - "если не можешь помочь существам, то хотя бы не вреди".
Но это не говорит о неверности или ненужности вегетарианства. Это нужная и хорошая практика взращивания сострадания.
Только не нужно преподносить её как обязательныю/необязательную, базисную и очевидную на всех уровнях учений, как это делается в этой теме.

И ни один вами называемый "мясоед" (в этой теме) ещё не говорил о её полной ненужности и никчёмности вегетарианцев. У каждого свой выбор и своя практика. В нашем мире всё иллюзорно, в том числе и любые представления о том каким всё есть (в том числе - правильно/неправильно) являются ошибкой.
Можно, ИМХО, говорить только о том, что такой-то взгляд считается правильным/неправильным с точки зрения такого-то учения. (Ну... если, конечно, не считать своё учение единственно верным и абсолютно правильным  :Smilie:  :Smilie: )



> Что только не предлагали сделать с вегетарианцами и посадить в тюрьму, изгнать в джунгли, обвиняли в цинизме и  наивности и что они объедают бедных, тощих мясоедов, приплетали непонятные темы о зоофилии и гомосексуализме и тд.


Речь-то не об этом. А о "выпячивании" своего вегетарианства некоторыми вегетарианцами.
О том, что кто-то считает вегетарианство обязательной практикой для всех без исключения буддистов (как и Девадата).



> P/s/ Я очень уважаю тибетскую традицию, а тибетские учителя всегда поражали меня своей мудростью, сострадательностью и терпимостью. Не позорьте их и не дискредитируйте.


Вы ещё не о всех учениях в тибетской традиции знаете (об их сути).
Видимость позора - оно не в учении и не в тех кто позорит, а в уме видящего позор, в непонимани сути, ИМХО, т.е. в собственном ограниченном (неполном) восприятии...
Это его ум разделяет на то, что является позором, а что нет.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> кто-то считает вегетарианство обязательной практикой для всех без исключения буддистов (как и Девадата).


Здесь ни один человек так не считает.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Я вот тут намедни подумал, что лично мне недостает сострадания, чтобы есть мясо живых существ. Посему вегетарианю.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Признайтесь, Михаил, воду-то используете? Или на землю выливаете?


Ersh, неуместна здесь ирония. В Пратимокша сутре речь не о микроорганизмах, а о видимых живых существах. Относительно же невидимых существ придётся снова процитировать ПампКин Хеада:




> Сообщение от PampKin Head
> Пример Ахимсы.
> 
> Варили картошку с парнями из монастыря Гоман. Пошёл я сливать кипяток в санузел, а бхикшу мне и говорит:
> - Пойдём, покажу как...
> Набрал холодной воды и говорит
> - Лей...
> Вода перемешалась, и полился уже не кипяток, а теплая вода.
> Дабы не вредить живым существам в трубах, - сказал он...
> ...

----------


## Вао

> Видимость позора - он не в учении и не в тех кто позорит, а в уме видящего позор, в непонимани сути, ИМХО, т.е. в собственном ограниченном (неполном) восприятии...
> Это его ум разделяет на то, что является позором, а что нет.


Хорошо давайте я вас в грубой форме пошлю, ну сами знаете куда. А потом скажу, что оскобление это лишь плод вашего ограниченного ума и вся проблема в собственном ограниченном (неполном) восприятии... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

P.S. Только поймите меня правильно. Не хочу вам ни чего говорить в грубой форме. Просто я хотел показать абсурдность вашей фразы. Вы же сами прекрасно знаете, что не правильное понимание Абсолютной Истины приводит или к нигилизму или к  теософии.

----------


## Грег

> Хорошо давайте я вас в грубой форме пошлю, ну сами знаете куда. А потом скажу, что оскобление это лишь плод вашего ограниченного ума и вся проблема в собственном ограниченном (неполном) восприятии...


Вао, верите  :Smilie: , но мне всё равно куда вы меня пошлёте (в любой форме) (даже если это будет).
Ваше послание - это ваше проблема, а не моя.  :Smilie: 
Моё оскорбление - это ваша проблема, а не моя.
Такого понятия  - "моё оскорбление"  у меня нет. Если оно есть для вас, то это проблема вашего ЭГО, а не моя.  :Smilie: 



> P.S. Только поймите меня правильно. Не хочу вам ни чего говорить в грубой форме. Просто я хотел показать абсурдность вашей фразы. Вы же сами прекрасно знаете, что не правильное понимание Абсолютной Истины приводит или к нигилизму или к теософии.


Не вижу ничего абсурдного.   :Smilie: . В моём иллюзорном мире существуют только благостные речи (утрирую, конечно  :Smilie: , но всё-таки...).
Если вы видите по-другому, то это ваш мир. Не пытайтесь представить мой мир - в нём нет абсурда.
Можете говорить всё что угодно. Неужели я должен верить в то, что вы или кто-то другой видит во мне. Неужели ваше или чьё-то видение является мной, чтобы я оскорблялся?  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Вегетарианство - это часть практики (и не единственная) по взращиванию сострадания.
> Её можно, ИМХО, отнести  к той части буддизма, где говорится - "если не можешь помочь существам, то хотя бы не вреди".


А как помочь существам? Съесть существо, а потом прочитать мантру о его благоприятном перерождении? Это не помощь. А настоящая помощь, превосходящая даже любое вегетарианство, в следующем:

Из "Собрания нарушений":

"Непобедимый, как ты думаешь, - совершил ли я глупость, когда будучи царём кашийцев, отдал голубю кусок своей плоти?
 Майтрейя ответил: - Нет, Бхагаван!"

Ламрим

Вот истинное деяние Бодхисаттвы, а не пожирание живых существ. Или как Тилопа: ел рыб, а потом воскрешал их, а не рассуждал об иллюзорности всего и вся.

----------


## Грег

> А как помочь существам? ...


Михаил, не задавайте мне вопросов.  :Smilie:  - Я не смогу дать вам ответ.

----------


## Ersh

Михаил, я абсолютно не иронизирую.
Мне просто удивительно, что человек, рассуждающий о необходимости сострадания живому и неживому вдруг выводит из этого списка микроорганизмы.
Вы вообще, понимаете, что любое Ваше телодвижение, мысль, действие, слово - порождает страдание?
Электричество, которым Вы пользуетесь - это убийство. Нефь, из которого на 70% сделан Ваш компьютер - это убийство. Ваша вегетарианская пища (Вы ведь вегетарианец, да?) - оплачена сведенными лесами, исчезнувшими целыми видами животных!!!
Вы пытаетесь воздвигнуть в своем уме иллюзию благостности, предлагаете какие-то мирские пути облегчения страданий живых существ, типа буддийского государства - все это хорошо, но все это тоже порождает страдание. Куда ни кинь везде страдание! Мясоедение - страдание, но и вегетарианство - тоже страдание! Страдание - тотально.
Вот откуда появляется великое сострадание бодхисаттв, а не из самоуспокоения, "я никого не ем". Едите, только не хотите этого видеть.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Мне кажется, тема давно себя исчерпала. После всех приведённых доводов и ссылок остаётся только по второму кругу (третьему? десятому?) разворачивать спираль отрицательных эмоций.

Очевидно, что вегетарианство и сострадание разные вещи; что вклад конкретного вегетарианца в "уменьшение страданий" слишком ничожен, чтобы всерьёз аргументировать всеобщее обязательное вегетарианство. Из отрывка Жития Миларепы, составленного Речунгпой, очевидно, что мясная пища не помешала Миларепе в практике - напротив, дала необходимые силы (это сказано прямым текстом). А значит, с буддийской точки зрения человек не есть то, что он ест. О движении "от грубого к тонкому" - это не из буддийской оперы. Если вы с этим не согласны - прямая дорога либо в нью-эйдж, либо к кришнаитам, либо к христианам с их презрением к плоти.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Михаил, не задавайте мне вопросов.  - Я не дам вам ответа.


Сергей, это не Вам. :Smilie:  Это вопросы риторические. :Smilie:  

"...говорить: "Существует быстрый Путь", - и не практиковать деяний бодхисаттвы значит обманывать себя".

лама Цонкапа

А деяния бодхисаттвы каждый практикует как может.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Ersh и Дмитрий, тема действительно давно себя исчерпала. Цитаты из махаянских и тхеравадинских Сутр приведены. Можно бесконечно ссылаться на Ламрим и ЕСДЛ. Видящий - увидит. Другие пути никто здесь не отвергал. Окнончательный ответ на все вопросы даст только Освобождение.

----------


## Ersh

Хорошо, тема закрыта.

----------

